# Naruto Chapter 598 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Aug 11, 2012)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Vash (Aug 11, 2012)

Naruto's about to fail


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2012)

Naruto's going to destroy Tobi's mask.


----------



## k2nice (Aug 11, 2012)

Kakashi risking his life on a final Kamui just for us to later realize that he is perfectly fine


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2012)

Tobi will show off one to two more new jutsu.

But he will get hit hard again. I'm not sure if the mask will come off though.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 12, 2012)

I think BM time limit got extended, he doesn't even that Kurama chakra figure around him anymore


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 12, 2012)

When's the next chapter releasing? In the week of the 20th?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 12, 2012)

Mask shatters

We don't get to find out who it is until 599


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2012)

Naruto is goona do something cool and tobi is goona get serious.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 12, 2012)

Deva Path said:


> When's the next chapter releasing? The usual Wednesday-ish?


Yeah around then. On break weeks chapters come out every 1.5 weeks to make up for lost time.


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2012)

Hopefully in this chapter Tobi will be going after Kakashi since he is the key to his defeat or at least that is how it looks at this point.


----------



## vered (Aug 12, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I think BM time limit got extended, he doesn't even that Kurama chakra figure around him anymore



he has that.but thats the full form of it.the V2 dosent need to be full beast all the time.when he saved kakashi and gai he also used this form at first without going airborne.
this form though grants him almost instantaneous speed(and other capabilities) so he should use it to his advantage.

next chapter we'll finally see V2 against going all out with new techs in the making and perhaps finally the Rinnegan being used at the end of it.next chapter should be a great one.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 12, 2012)

Evil cryptic posts and now one will give a crap this time.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 12, 2012)

Naruto being a badass once again.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 12, 2012)

Mask breaks at the last page.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 12, 2012)

What I want to happen:
Naruto fails like the annoying bitch he is.

What will happen:
OMFG WILL OF DA FIRE TOBI LOOSES.

No chapter wednesday?

So i have to wait 10 days?

Dammit Kishi, write faster.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2012)

naruto break the mask similar manner to how minato hit him with the rasengan


----------



## Deadway (Aug 12, 2012)

*Destroyer*

_Naruto shows no mercy!_

Kakashi: Wait Naruto!!
Naruto: Sorry Kakashi sensei, I've had enough of his bullshit.
_Naruto attacks Tobi but slips through._
Tobi: *It's risky to use my sharingan now that Kakashi has figured it out, I'll have to switch to the rinnegan.*
Tobi: Bansho Tennin!
_Naruto gets pulled in_
_Narutos cloak creates two hands which form a rasenshuriken_
Naruto: *Switch to absorption*
Tobi: *I get your play, you're forcing me to absorb your rasenshuriken which stops me from pulling you in, giving you the ground advantage to get close to me, nice try.*
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
_Naruto gets sent back_
Naruto: Dammit, I forgot about that.
Kyuubi: Naruto, you have access to all my chakra, don't hold back.
Naruto: Right!
_Naruto: Kage bunshin no jutsu!_
_Naruto creates 5 clones_
Naruto: Let's go!
_A flash of light_
Tobi: !??
Tobi is shown with all 5 Naruto's surrounding him
Tobi: *Fast*
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
Naruto clone: Eat this!
Naruto throws a kunai at Tobi
Tobi: * A plain old kunai?*
Tobi: Sharingan!
Tobi sees 10 mini rasen shurikens around it
Tobi: *I'll have to absorb it until tensei is off cool down*
_A giant Naruto chakra hand holding mini bijuu dama launched behind him._
Tobi: *I'll have to use both hands*
_Tobi's hands both aiming at the attacks_
Naruto: Now both his hands are occupied!
Tobi: !?
_Naruto's clone speed blitzes in front of Tobi, about to punch him in the throat._
Gai: Nice! Tobi can't dodge it!
Tobi: Clever boy.
_Tobi does the matrix and bends his back, dodging the mini rasenshuriken and mini bijuu dama which are in line to hit the Naruto clone coming from the front_
Naruto: gotcha!
Tobi: !!?
_Out from naruto's chest comes another chakra hand which punches Tobi into the ground badly._
Kakashi: !!
Gai: NICE!
Bee: yeeeeeeeee Naruto did it!
Tobi: Urgh...he got me..
_Naruto grabs Tobi by the collar
Naruto's about to punch Tobi_
Tobi: Do it, it's what you want.
Naruto: !?
Tobi: Can't finish me like you couldn't finish Sasuke? I killed your mother and father, and I'll kill all your friends, one by one.
Naruto: DIEEEEEEEEEE!
Kakashi: NARUTO WAIT!
_Naruto punches Tobi's mask, which cracks a lot._
Naruto: Still so durable, one more will do the trick.
_Kakashi jumps in the way_
Naruto: Kakashi sensei!?
Tobi: !?
Kakashi: Naruto, I can't let you do it.
Naruto: WHY!? WERE ABOUT TO WIN?
Gai:...
_Kakashi looks back and down on Tobi_
Kakashi: Obito...is that you...
Tobi: Kakashi...that boy is long dead, forever a piece of memory lost in the past. You fools don't see that I'm going to bring peace to this world, in my own right way, the way it should be!
Kakashi: If you're not Obito...then who are you...
Tobi: I am the darkness the lies in the hearts of mankind. I am hatred, I am Pain.
_Tobi puts his hand up and blasts Kakashi and Naruto away with shinra tensei_
Naruto: Dammit...
Kakashi: !?
_Tobi uses the hell realms mouth and steps inside it, only to come back out good as new._
Gai: Impossibru....
Bee: Shit yo..he back to normal!
Tobi: I will do what Nagato could never do.
_Tobi makes hand seals_
_Gedo Mazo puts out the metal bar which impales Tobi in the back_
Tobi: Kill you.
Gedo Mazo's mouth opens.
*The rinnegans deadliest jutsu!*
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Octavian (Aug 12, 2012)

*Gai: Impossibru....
Bee: Shit yo..he back to normal!*


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yeah around then. On break weeks chapters come out every 1.5 weeks to make up for lost time.


Wait, so does that mean we get another chapter in 3 days on this coming wednesday, or do we have to wait another week?


----------



## Agony (Aug 12, 2012)

when are we getting the chapter? this coming wednesday?


----------



## Talis (Aug 12, 2012)

Naruto will try to destroy the mask but he will fail, Naruto will manage to take of all of Zetsus limb, he will ran out of Bijuu mode and somehow he will lay down on the floor, Kakashi starts crying and charge to Tobi with some new Jutsu, he aims at his mask, right before he goes through Tobi he will use Kamui, the mask will crack but Tobi and Kakashi will be stuck in the dimension.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 12, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Wait, so does that mean we get another chapter in 3 days on this coming wednesday, or do we have to wait another week?


Wait another week.

The average of two chapters in three weeks is 1.5.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 12, 2012)

I really hate double issues.

Jump pretends to give us more while giving us less.

Seriously, what is the point?


----------



## Babby (Aug 12, 2012)

In next chapter Naruto breaks Tobi's mask and in 599 we find out who he is.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2012)

Naruto's obviously pulling out a space time jutsu net chap.


----------



## vered (Aug 12, 2012)

we have 2 chapters before the 600 mark.so i suspect next chapter or the next after we'll finally get to witness naruto's that jutsu.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh yeah... BM Naruto vs. Tobi finally happening! 598 will be mostly fighting, some hints towards Tobi's identity maybe as well. And like I'v been saying for ages 599 ends with Naruto breaking Tobi's mask.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Aug 12, 2012)

*Chapter 598*

_Naruto rushes at Tobi and tries to punch him, though the punch phases through._
Kakashi: Even at such a speed Naruto couldn't hit him. He seems to be able to teleport his own body without any delay like when he transports other things, or like my Kamui.
Tobi: So it seems you've completely teamed up with the 9 Tails just like Killer Bee has with his 8 Tails? It doesn't matter. It doesn't matter that you know about my Jutsu as well. I've got more than enough power to end this battle, the power of the 10 Tails is nearly mine. Once I have that power nothing can stop the Infinint Tsukuyomi. 
Naruto: Enough talk, it's time for battle!
_Naruto lunges at Tobi again though he once again phases through him._
Tobi(thinking): Damn, at that speed I can't dodge him, I have to relay on my Jutsu.
Naruto: You can use that Jutsu pretty fast. Well speed isn't everything!
_Naruto forms a Rasengan and lunges at Tobi again. He goes right through him again, though Naruto's arm extends with the power of the cloak. The arm carrying the Rasengan stretches around in a circle and hits Tobi as he returns his body. He is knocked into Naruto's direction and Naruto punches him dead-center of his mask._
Tobi: The power of Uchiha Obito isn't all that I have. While I admit that that did hurt a bit, I have the DNA of Senju Hashirama in me, it'll take more than that to injure me.
Naruto: I wasn't focused on hurting you. I was focused on _breaking_ you.
_Tobi's mask gains a series of cracks in the center of it, though the mask is still intact_.
Tobi: The body of the Senju and the eyes of the Uchiha have also granted me a great power, the power of the Sage of Six Paths himself. Shinra Tensei!
_Tobi sends Naruto flying back, though he uses the power of his Chakra cloak to extend his arms to ground himself. He creates a Shadow Clown and both attack Tobi, who lets Naruto and the clone phase through him. Naruto tries the reach-around Chakra arm trick again though he uses Shinra Tensei to block them. The clone runs over to Kakashi and Guy._
Naruto Clone: Kakashi-Sensei...
_The dialogue is left blank as a conversation is held between Kakashi and Naruto's clone._
Kakashi:Alright, I got it! Get ready!
_Scene goes back to Naruto VS Tobi. Naruto is being blocked by Tobi at every chance to hit him_.
Tobi: Like I told you, speed won't let you beat me!
_Naruto begins to form a Rasenshuriken_
Naruto: You wanna put that to the test? Block this! Rasenshuriken!

_Naruto launches the Rasenshuriken at Tobi who lets it go through him.

  Then we cut to the Kamui dimension, we see Tobi's torso appear for a brief second. Then dialogue in the dimension is spoken. It reads, "Got him". We see a ball of Chakra being formed in the hands of the speaker_

_Back at Tobi, he's avoided the Rasenshuriken, however it hits the stone behind him and explodes. We see the point of view of Tobi facing the viewers as the explosion goes off in back of him, his eye moved to the side to see it. As the explosion of wind blades nears him he transports himself to the Kamui dimension._

_As soon as Tobi enters the dimension we see the Naruto clone hit him with a Bijuu Bomb right on his mask._
*End Chapter.*


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like we're finally moving back into the fight after the pacing slowed for the previous two chapters. Hopefully this time Tobi will begin to use his non-Uchiha powers (i.e. Rinnegan, Senju).

Tobi's secrets are definitely coming out within the next volume.

Naruto should start leading the charge and push Tobi back a bit, with the villain at a disadvantage due to how exposed the Rinnegan's basic abilities are in narrative terms while Naruto's strongest mode has only been seen once.

However, something has to give in order to make the presence of the rest of the Alliance arriving at some point necessary (I will LMAO if the arriving Alliance members arrive too early narratively speaking and end up being used by Tobi to gain the advantage) so it's possible that either Tobi reveals something big that even the four good guys can't counter (intelligent use of the Rinnegans' various abilities simultaneously a la Nagato?) or the Juubi soon becomes a factor in the fight.

I have no idea what's going on with Madara. Either the Kages find a way to distract/seal him (despite being at their lowest point at the moment), or he kills at least one of them (I can only hope) and arrives to make things interesting for the heroes.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 12, 2012)

Trolling the good guys please.

Juubi is reborn and Tobi casts Mugen Tsukuyomi on the whole world.


----------



## Penance (Aug 12, 2012)

You know what I predict


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 12, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Trolling the good guys please.
> 
> Juubi is reborn and Tobi casts Mugen Tsukuyomi on the whole world.


Just as his identity is about to be revealed! 

Oh the rage there will be.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 12, 2012)

I predict Tobi having a dejavu of this scene Here
Here

Only without Hiraishin.

Since Kakashi appears out of the fight until he gets his emotions under control I don't think Kamui is a viable option in the coming chapter. Instead Naruto and Kurama will do what Minato did. Aim for the instant Tobi is materialized, but before he can actually absorb them. 

Oh and at the end of the chapter the mask will break revealing Tobi's face in 599 which will also be when he'll finally unveil his next move.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 12, 2012)

Naruto's BM mode will conveniently run out when the Juubi is revived.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm more interested in what Kakashi is thinking at this point to be honest, it's be really interesting to see him completely lose his cool.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 12, 2012)

I predict some BM Stylin'.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 12, 2012)

At the end of next chapter, we will see Tobi's mask break, but not see identity.

Then we get 10 chapters of Sasuke and Kages vs Madara


----------



## navy (Aug 12, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I really hate double issues.
> 
> Jump pretends to give us more while giving us less.
> 
> Seriously, what is the point?



Double issue means 1 chapter for 2 weeks.

They arent pretending to do anything..


----------



## Cal Sullivan (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm going with long ass flashback going back to the Kanabe Bridge Incident. Gonna be more spoilers, more fruitless fighting, and we'll sit here until chapter 600 to see anything actually progress lol.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 12, 2012)

KAKASHI10 PREDICTION:
A little figthing and alot of fillibustering from KISHI.


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 12, 2012)

Rookies appear after running in the rain for six months...  
 
 


Should be something pretty significant as 597 may have been the last chapter of volume 62 and the next one could signify a storyline or focus shift for another 10+ chapters.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Aug 12, 2012)

Now for real is 1 vs 1 

I think it will change to Sasuke and Orochimaru or Madara and Kages.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 13, 2012)

More fighting chapter indeed. It seems Kishi will go for Tobi's mask breaking around chapter 600.

IMO the Alliance will just arrive some moments before Tobi's mask break or Juubi appear.


Mickie said:


> Now for real is 1 vs 1


Like people said it would happen in the past? 
I still think Kakashi, Gai and Bee will help Naruto however this time Naruto is going to be faster and be able to hit Tobi using the openings his team will create.



> I think it will change to Sasuke and Orochimaru or Madara and Kages.


Better not. 
Sasuke and Orochimaru will have a good amount of chapters and lots of story and I would prefer that to go without interferences.

Madara and Kage would be cool to see but not while we're having Tobi's mask almost breaking.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 13, 2012)

Neither cliffhanger for the mask the next chapter and chapter 600 will be Juubi related, or next chapter is more build up and chapter 600 will be Tobi unmasked, and Juubi revived...lots will die that day, probably for a lot of reason, excitement, rage, Juubi gonna come out of the manga and kill us all, mainly the last one.


----------



## BlueBird (Aug 13, 2012)

I would love for Madara to arrive on the battlefield and have a chat with Tobi about who is who, but that won't happen


----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 13, 2012)

598 Predic-fic

Title: Naruto attacks!

We see a shot of Naruto flying through Tobi, then landing and immediately jumping back with a melee attack. Tobi, meanwhile, focuses on Kakashi who is still visibly shaken. Kakashi looks exhausted and bothered.

A flashback is shown. Young Kakashi, blind in one eye, runs for his life and is nearly hit by a rock. Obito saves him. Another flashback, Rin explains what she saw when the rocks finally caved in onto Obito. His last words... his memento for him.

"You can't be him... Obito died that day..." Kakashi stands up. "His right side was crushed and the rocks caved in on him. He was already mortally wounded..."

Tobi just stands there with Naruto taking a pause. "Kakashi-sensei... do you know this man?" Naruto asks. Tobi sighs. "Obito... did not die that day." Kakashi looks on in shock. "I guess since the real Madara was summoned it doesn't really matter anymore." Tobi grabs his mask. He takes it off completely and Kakashi falls to his knees, his face clearly in shock. Gai grabs hold of Kakashi and pulls him back up. "Is that...?" He asks.

We see Tobi's full face. The left side is in tact and looks normal. The right side shows heavy scarring. Young Obito's face is shown side by side and they look perfectly alike. It is, after all, Obito.

Tobi continues: "When the rocks hit I was overwhelmed by regret... you know, don't you?" Kakashi looks on with a more understanding expression. "So that's how..." He mumbles.

"Before I knew it the rocks slipped through me. Then there was darkness all around me. I didn't know what happened to me, except that I was in a strange world..."

A flashback is shown of Obito, heavily injured, laying down in Kamui's dimension. "My supplies and emergency first aid kit kept me going for a few days. As I passed out, I felt that same sensation again... and I was back in the real world. Days had passed in that place, but those were mere seconds in this world."

Full flashback mode from here on out.

Young Obito is injured and observes Kakashi fight with the Rock Nins in the distance. He wants to help out but stumbles forward and passes out. When he awakes, it's nightfall and the bodies of dead Rock Nins are all around the battlefield.

In the light of a full moon he sees a man with the Uchiha crest on his back. Managing all his strength, Obito stumbles onto the scene, expecting to find a comrade. As he approaches the man he notices a second person. They are talking and the other man notices Obito first.

"There's an interesting thing..."
Madara turns around and looks down onto Obito. "Konoha leaves their comrades behind nowadays...?" He wonders. Meanwhile, Obito is on his knees, panting and looking down. "What's your name, kid?" Madara asks, staring onto Obito with his Mangekyou Sharingan.

Obito looks up, his left eye closed with a small trickle of blood streaming from it. The moon hits Obito's other eye: It's the same Mangekyou Sharingan that Kakashi has. "I'm... O..." he falls forward, "bi.. to.. o.. bi..." and passes out.

"Zetsu, we're taking this one with us. Make sure he lives."

Next chapter: The story of how Obito became Tobi under Madara's tutelage.

*Edit: I don't actually believe Obito is Tobi. Consider this prediction a "devil's advocate" kind of thing.*


----------



## Klue (Aug 13, 2012)

Anything but "Tobito."


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a feeling that it'll switch to Sasuke.


----------



## OgreMagi (Aug 13, 2012)

Matt-Uchiha said:


> [sp]*Chapter 598*
> 
> _Naruto rushes at Tobi and tries to punch him, though the punch phases through._
> Kakashi: Even at such a speed Naruto couldn't hit him. He seems to be able to teleport his own body without any delay like when he transports other things, or like my Kamui.
> ...




that would be awesome


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 13, 2012)

i dont know.

one could say that we got yet again into a cliffhanger that gives room for a change of scene so that the mask will break in 600, but i wouldnt bet on this.

worst scenario for next chapter is if we keep getting hints and fight yet again and things dont move foward. Best scenario is if naruto finally lands a blow and breaks tobi's mask.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2012)

Naruto starts using his BM speed to land a hit on Tobi, who is fairly keeping up while using some of the Rin'negan jutsus.

Gai joins in with some Gates unleashed. Meanwhile Bee starts to prepare a Bijuudama to take down the Uchiha Kaenjin jutsu.

Finally Kakashi charges forward by pulling out a scroll and unveiling Zabuza's sword, embedded with Raiton and tries to attack Tobi but fails. Kakashi states that he'll recover Obito's eye, while Tobi mocks him with a "come and get it" gesture.


----------



## Talis (Aug 13, 2012)

More Tobito hints, Naruto will rip out the Zetsus goo while Kakashi will comment about it being Zetsu goo.


----------



## Johnny Kage (Aug 13, 2012)

I predict Tobi mask getting another scratch. Thats all...


----------



## Summers (Aug 13, 2012)

Ass kicking festival, hosted, starred, directed,produced by BM Naruto.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 13, 2012)

*Chapter 598 Prediction:*   The Mask comes off!

Naruto charges and Tobi goes on the offensive.   But in the end the mask comes off and we finally see who the masked man was..........and it's not a man.   *It is Rin!*

She's avenging Obito by blaming his death on Konoha, used his Sharingan as a tool for vengence, and to end war and suffering.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 13, 2012)

if naruto manage to touch tobi, part of him might turn into a tree


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *if* naruto manage to touch tobi, part of him might turn into a tree



This. I think kishi will switch to sasuke or madara. Mostly it will be madara coz sasuke one will be surprise.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if naruto manage to touch tobi, part of him might turn into a tree


_Rasengan_ and kicks are enough to turn Zetsu's clones, and Tobi has been hit by _Rasengan_ and headbutted.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> _Rasengan_ and kicks are enough to turn Zetsu's clones, and Tobi has been hit by _Rasengan_ and headbutted.


but it wasnt on his zetsu arm >.>


----------



## dwade (Aug 14, 2012)

Kakashi will eventually pee and poop. He's been holding this long since his fight with 7 swordsman.

--> Kakashi will kamui his pee and shit on Tobi's mask. He would have no choice but to unmask himself...


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2012)

Tobi is Madara somehow.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Aug 14, 2012)

I predict the mask breaking and the Jūbi appears then we switch to 
Sasuke and Orochimaru. Tobi's identity will be revealed in 600.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 14, 2012)

Rain Of Pain said:


> I predict the mask breaking and the Jūbi appears then we switch to
> Sasuke and Orochimaru. Tobi's identity will be revealed in 600.



the fact that kishi likes to do these big 'next hundred' chapters kind of bothers me. it takes a little bit of the surprise out of it doesn't it?


----------



## auem (Aug 14, 2012)

Rac said:


> the fact that kishi likes to do these big 'next hundred' chapters kind of bothers me. it takes a* little bit of the surprise out of it *doesn't it?



nope...anticipations far exceed that..


i think it is going to be a 'set-up' chapter for the chapter 599...which will be the real deal....


----------



## Gabe (Aug 14, 2012)

mask break at the end everyone is shocked but we dont see who it is till next chapter


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 14, 2012)

my guess is that 598 will be tobis mask breaking... then in 599 we go to see kages situation... then in 600 we go back to tobi to see who he really is...


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 14, 2012)

Spoiler:

Little 3 inch Hinata arrives on the battlefield.
Naruto puts her in his pocket.
Gai goes 8 gates.
Naruto does Super Kyuubi Mode.
UchihaSage enters the battlefield
Uchiha Sage uses her lazer beam eyes.


----------



## Res1990 (Aug 14, 2012)

i want some good fighting 
i am bored of tnj and explanation of techniques


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Aug 14, 2012)

Rac said:


> the fact that kishi likes to do these big 'next hundred' chapters kind of bothers me. it takes a little bit of the surprise out of it doesn't it?



For me no.

I was actually surprised that Tobi's identity will be revealed in few 
weeks and the manga will be going on for two years. :amazed
After all these years I just want see his face already.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 14, 2012)

Chapter will turn to Sasuke. In 599 it'll be divided between Naruto vs. Tobi and Sasuke learning the "truth". Either in chapter 600 or 599 the mask will be broken and Sasuke and Naruto will learn Tobi's identity at the same time.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 14, 2012)

598: Naruto vs Tobi, at the end the mask cracks and starts to crumble

599: opens with mask falling and switches to Oro/Sasuke  as they discuss Tobi. Oro no doubt knew Tobi was not Madara (since he and Kabuto had Madara), so he most likely knows whi he is. At the end with Oro's voice over and explaining  we see the face of Uchiha Obito Izuna

600: sob story start!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but it wasnt on his zetsu arm >.>


 Tobi seems to have replaced both arms: left after fight with Minato, right after fight with Torune and with Konan.


----------



## handsock (Aug 15, 2012)

The best thing for Kishi to do now is to explode Tobi's head so NO ONE will ever know who he is.


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2012)

handsock said:


> The best thing for Kishi to do now is to explode Tobi's head so NO ONE will ever know who he is.



Yes, I would enjoy that - good suggestion.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 15, 2012)

Super Bijuu Mode Naruto is working hard to hit Tobi while Kakashi continues to analyze/reminisce. Then Naruto finally lands  a hit on the top of Tobi's mask, destroying it completely. But we dont see Yamato's face yet...


----------



## Shattering (Aug 15, 2012)

I predict Itachi, flashback, inside Kabuto's mind, or from the heavens fu*king with Kushina  you read it here first


----------



## frenchmax (Aug 15, 2012)

the moon crumbles apart, big boulders fall on tobi, everybody bitches around: "see tobi can only be obito!".........not!


----------



## WT (Aug 15, 2012)

*Chapter 598 - The Man Behind the Mask*

Tobi summons several creatures previously used by Nagato. Naruto proceeds to summon Gamabunta.

While Gai, Killer Bee and Gamabunta are occupied with Tobi's summons, Naruto and Kakashi formulate a plan which manages to break Tobi's mask.

Tobi is revealed to be a disfigured Obito to Kakashi's shock.

*Chapter 599: Revelation*

Tobi explains that he is not Obito in his entirety. He is a construction made from the DNA of several Shinobi. There is a flashback to the rock falling on Obito. As Obto lies motionless ready to breath his last, Zetsu appears. Black Zetsu using his land powers removes Obito from the boulder revealing a heavily damaged Sharingan. White Zetsu merges with Obito providing him enough vitality to last for a while. He is then taken to a secret hideout where a wounded Madara appears alongside Nagato. Using the Gedo Mezo, the Sharingan is revived after which Tobi is injected with Madara and Hashirama DNA. The Madara DNA begins to take over.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 15, 2012)

-Naruto use shunshin or new mod's feats.
-New comparison with father.
-Tobi take a damage.
-Tobi start to use smthing new.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Aug 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Flashback:*
At Kannabi Bridge:
<Obito is dying. Suddenly, Zetsu pops up from the ground>
Black Zetsu: This one had a real number done on him.
White Zetsu: Dem Rocks 
Black Zetsu: Hmm, even though there's extensive damage, he might still live. We can save him.
White Zetsu: So... what do you wanna do?? Should we help him?
Black Zetsu:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nah... Fuck it! Lets take his eye and bail!


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 15, 2012)

i predict a mask shatter


----------



## NW (Aug 15, 2012)

Sadly, I don't think Tobi(Obito)'s mask is coming off next chapter. It will probably be more fighting and Tobi talking to Kakashi more. I think the reveal will be at the very end of 599.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2012)

i predict madara and orochimaru


----------



## NW (Aug 15, 2012)

I think we'll switch to Sasuke and find out that the ones who know everything are none other than .........Kagami Uchiha and Torifu Akimichi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 15, 2012)

This chapter will mostly be setup for 599, where Naruto will successfully shatter Tobi's mask.

So I expect a fair bit of dicking around and trying things out that don't work.

I keep expecting no hints and we keep getting them, so I don't know what'll happen on that end. Maybe we'll get some of Kakashi's internal thoughts.

Oh and if "The One Who Knows Everything" is going to be relevant to this at all we'll probably cut to that next chapter too.


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2012)

Definitely mask shattering time.


----------



## Recal (Aug 15, 2012)

Kind of want Madara to arrive with the kages screaming after him in a clusterfuck of epic proportions.

Probably won't happen, though.  It'll be more trial and error with the mask cracking a bit more and Kakashi will either get mad or have a BSOD moment.  There will also be more hints, and Telegrams will consequently be flooded with capslock and TOBI'S IDENTITY = CONFIRMED threads.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Definitely mask shattering time.



you in two months: 



Klue said:


> Definitely mask shattering time.



in december:



Klue said:


> Definitely mask shattering time.



in january 2013:



> tobi's real identity sucks ass




one year from now:



Klue said:


> Definitely Siugetsu scroll time.


......


----------



## うずまきナルト (Aug 15, 2012)

Last chapter sucked, I hope this one is better.


----------



## Narosian (Aug 15, 2012)

Within the next chapter or two tobi's mask will shatter only to be trolled and have some part of naruto block tobi's face until the next chapter.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 15, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Mask shatters
> 
> We don't get to find out who it is until 599



I'm thinking 599 is going to be a cliffhanger where Tobi's mask breaks and everyone has this "ZOMG" look on their faces and the identity won't be revealed until 600.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2012)

うずまきナルト said:


> Last chapter sucked, I hope this one is better.



well. we will see BM naruto so it should be good.......... key word is SHOULD because if tobi keeps on running around like an idiot and not use his two eyes, it will suck


----------



## insane111 (Aug 15, 2012)

I predict the people who think Tobi's identity is confirmed will get slapped in the face with the good old bait and switch troll


----------



## Talis (Aug 15, 2012)

Tobi's Zetsus limb will be history.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

I predict that Naruto is gonna whoop some ass.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 15, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Kind of want Madara to arrive with the kages screaming after him in a clusterfuck of epic proportions.
> 
> Probably won't happen, though.  It'll be more trial and error with the mask cracking a bit more and Kakashi will either get mad or have a BSOD moment.  There will also be more hints, and Telegrams will consequently be flooded with capslock and TOBI'S IDENTITY = CONFIRMED threads.



I agree with this. Recalcitrant Funkasaur is 100% confirmed Kishimoto.

Really, there won't be a mask break this time around. It will be more jutsu, more bad explanations, and more "hints" that are ultimately too vague to make anything concrete of. 

We may get a cut to a different scene, especially if the mask breaking seems to be happening too soon. Sasuke or Madara for half a chapter either this week or the next is my guess.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 15, 2012)

i think 598 & 599 will be about madara, Gokage and Sasuke's new team...

600 is where we will finally see tobi's face


----------



## ZionHalcyon (Aug 15, 2012)

"The One who knows Everything"


I predict its Rin.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 15, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> KAKASHI10 PREDICTION:
> A little figthing and alot of fillibustering from KISHI.



Who wants to bet with me this is what going to happe? 

Also Kishi might trow a curve ball and show madara just to jizz KLUE, but that would be to much trolling from Kishi. 


NOW 599 WILL BE EPIC MARK MY WORDS.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 15, 2012)

Next chapter- Bijuu

We will finally see what the others Bijuus gave Naruto.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 15, 2012)

Tobi finally makes use of his Rinnegan and goes on the offensive?


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Tobi finally makes use of his Rinnegan and goes on the offensive?



This is a good joke you're telling.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> This is a good joke you're telling.



A man can dream.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


> A man can dream.



he can dream indeed....... and people will laugh at him


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 15, 2012)

well, at least we are close enough to 600...perhaps the chapter wont get as much filler as 597 did


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 15, 2012)

Tobi compares Narutos strength to Hashirama Senjus.
>> Mightiest shitstorm breaks in.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2012)

It's BM (Badass Mode) time


----------



## King Scoop (Aug 15, 2012)

The Konoha 11 will finally show up.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2012)

My prediction: We don't get the STORY behind "Tobi" settled well till  602 (at least).  Also, I'm expecting a Matrix mindfuck about Uchihas coming soon.  There is a reason everyone wants Sasuke and Itachi was always saying "Reality is an Illusion".  He may not have been b.s.ing and actually trying to say something that ALL THE READERS assume is one way when its not.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 15, 2012)

Predict more tension between Kakashi and Tobi just to shove it in readers' faces that Tobi is Obito..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2012)

Predicting Naruto will finally manage to slap Tobi around for a bit.


----------



## Jason Brody (Aug 15, 2012)

Naruto is about to get owned by Tobi out of the blue, and of course the konoha failures 11 will bust in and knock tobi down, share the series' 5000th talk about friendship and ninja resolve for another 10 chapters, with flashbacks and useless backstories galore. 

In the meantime Kakashi takes the time to explain the workings of everything else tobi decides to do, while the demonic statue kicks back in his shadow cube and takes a load off.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 15, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> My prediction: We don't get the STORY behind "Tobi" settled well till  602 (at least).  Also, I'm expecting a Matrix mindfuck about Uchihas coming soon.  There is a reason everyone wants Sasuke and Itachi was always saying "Reality is an Illusion".  He may not have been b.s.ing and actually trying to say something that ALL THE READERS assume is one way when its not.


well, kishi did say that all foreshadowing will make sense at once 

we might at least discover why tobi wanted sasuke before he goes down, though i believe that naruto will cut him, saying that he already knows what is up, like he said to the frog, and we will be left with the mystery still, to be revealed when sasuke himself ask the one who knows everything about what he is.


----------



## The End (Aug 15, 2012)

1st Hokage is going to be revived by Orochimaru, will reveal some weird plot-changing mindfuck. Tobi ends up being Orochimaru.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> This is a good joke you're telling.


 
I don't see how that's funny.



Delicious said:


> A man can dream.



I too dream that.


----------



## Psycho Master (Aug 15, 2012)

TheEnd said:


> 1st Hokage is going to be revived by Orochimaru, will reveal some weird plot-changing mindfuck. Tobi ends up being Orochimaru.



Not possible based on past information from the manga unless they accept a plot hole or do some sort of retcon maneuver. The 1st Hokage was sealed by shiki fuujin and cannot return via edo tensai.


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't see how that's funny.



Tobi using attack jutsu? That's not funny?


----------



## atduncan (Aug 15, 2012)

Prediction:

Kakashi will kamui gai to fight in the other deminsion. then the masters will double team!


----------



## Lurko (Aug 15, 2012)

I predict naruto looks good but kishi sticks tobi to warping ability and then gets whopped by shadow clone feint that breaks the mask.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 16, 2012)

I predict Kakashi dies.


----------



## HokageSensei (Aug 16, 2012)

TheEnd said:


> 1st Hokage is going to be revived by Orochimaru, will reveal some weird plot-changing mindfuck. Tobi ends up being Orochimaru.



Nice, I like that theory. That would be cool, but Oro is already roaming around... Maybe it turns out to be Madara's brother?


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope!

At best, his mask shatters at the very end of the chapter. That's what I expect from Kishimoto.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Aug 16, 2012)

I think Tobi is going to change it up, and do something different considering he knows his opponents' strategy. 
Link removed
Link removed

Perhaps we'll switch to the other characters. I'm very interested in what Taka is going to do.


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nope!
> 
> At best, his mask shatters at the very end of the chapter. That's what I expect from Kishimoto.



We likely won't see Tobi's face but I predict that we'll see a panel of Kakashi being shocked after Tobi's mask breaks. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 16, 2012)

I disagree with the people saying that the mask will break this chapter. I think we'll get one more of fighting, the mask will break at the end of 599 leaving a cliff hanger. Then 600 will be the reveal of Tobi's face and his backstory.

Either that or the mask breaks at the end of this chapter, then 599 focuses on Sasuke and Orochimaru because Kishi likes to troll us.


----------



## Talis (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder what Naruto will do lol, i doubt Kakashi can use a few more Kamui's, he probably has one left but i doubt that hes already gonna begin the chapter with a Kamui.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 16, 2012)

I predict we will go back to madara. Too early for going to sasuke.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah I agree with some people here either his mask shatters or his face is revealed at the very last page then there will probably be a couple of flashbacks, from that Youtube and the forumsites will go on a rampage. Then chp.600 rolls around with an explanation and then people will try their hardest to call it a plot-hole/recton when its probably been hinted b4 in the manga....oh and bunch of "I told you so." threads.


----------



## brozy (Aug 16, 2012)

Predict that last page we'll see the mask break but no face with kakashi going 'it can't be...i thought tha...well this changes everything!' leaves it nice and ambiguous since we all know kish loves to do that


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I wonder what Naruto will do lol, i doubt Kakashi can use a few more Kamui's, he probably has one left but i doubt that hes already gonna begin the chapter with a Kamui.



he is gonna use speed to defeat tobi. other than that, he has shit against tobi............ unless tobi uses his eye but that won't happen


----------



## Aggeri (Aug 16, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> I predict Kakashi dies.



You know what, I actually think this is possible. Kakashi cannot have his plot shield protect him forever, and at some point Naruto must stand alone and make his own decisions without being assisted of the assistance from his sensei.

Also to give Tobi som influence on the story, him killing Kakashi would make him more important and have more impact on the story.

I really would've loved the manga if Kakashi died to Pain, but sadly he didn't, but I think this fight would be a great place for Kakashi to die, also to give Naruto strength to finally break Tobi. Even though we already kinda had that at Naruto vs Pain 

Well, someone just die please! Can't have all the good guys living.

Edit: I actually believe it is very important that Tobi has a kill on reputation, I mean Oro killed Sarutobi, the professor, we gained huge respect for Oro then and was baffled by his evilness. Pain killed Jiraiya and we felt sorry for Naruto.

So far Tobi has only unleashed the Nine Tails which cost the life of Minato, but we dont give the "credit" to Tobi cause it was kinda indirect.

Yes, Tobi has killed a lot of "people/regular shinobi filler dudes" but come on, we dont weight that very high in regards of our judgement of the villain.

So if we have to believe in Tobi as a villain and a bad guy, the writer has to give him some sort of time to show his evil.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Aug 16, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> I predict Kakashi dies.


 
I don't know about that.
We had already a Kakashi's death during Pain arc and he was resurrected.
So I don't think that kakashi will die against Tobi...i would have agreed with you if Kishimoto didn't write the scene about his death against Pain.

But knowing Kishi...who knows.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 16, 2012)

Naruto will put a better fight but still won't be able to fully hit Tobi.
Gai will go serious and take off his weights with amazing speed he will be able to do a bigger crack in Tobi's mask.

Naruto will only hit Tobi's mask in next chapter and thus breaking it and Tobi's face will be the cliffhanger.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We likely won't see Tobi's face but I predict that we'll see a panel of Kakashi being shocked after Tobi's mask breaks. [noparse][/noparse]



Oh God, kill me. 

That's what I'm going to say if you're proven right.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 16, 2012)

I predict Bijuu Mode Naruto owning.  of course now that I said that watch him get trolled


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 16, 2012)

Uchiha Sage's predictions:

Naruto is so fast that he can appear in 10 places at once. He uses his speed clones to confuse Tobi. 
Naruto hits Tobi with a special rasengan infused with plant life chakra.
Tobi's true body is a mixture of zetsu, izuna, obito, and konan.
His body reacts to Naruto's new bijuu mode.
Gai does a new taijutsu style that we haven't seen before.
Kakashi copies Tobi's technique.
Bee and Hachibi do lariat on the Ten Tails' neck.
Hinata arrives but she is only 3 inches tall.
Naruto prepares a bijuu dama.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 16, 2012)

Tobi's mask must be made of fucking steel. So much work to even scratch it.

Well, I guess he learned his lesson after Konan tore it in half.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Tobi's mask must be made of fucking steel. So much work to even scratch it.
> 
> Well, I guess he learned his lesson after Konan tore it in half.



It's made of Plot-o-nium


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 16, 2012)

I predict an epic cliffhanger.


----------



## Agony (Aug 16, 2012)

wont expect much from chapter 598. 599's cliffhanger is going to be tobi's mask broken in pieces. chapter 600 tobi's face revealed.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah this chapter will be mostly just fighting, Naruto vs. Tobi. Chapter 599 cliffhanger is obviously going to be Naruto breaking Tobi's mask.


----------



## Deana (Aug 16, 2012)

Early chapters are such a double edged sword.  It is like you have to wait forever for the next one.

What will Tobi say to troll Kakashi and piss off Gai, next?  I can't wait to find out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> I don't know about that.
> We had already a Kakashi's death during Pain arc and he was resurrected.
> So I don't think that kakashi will die against Tobi...i would have agreed with you if Kishimoto didn't write the scene about his death against Pain.
> 
> But knowing Kishi...who knows.



Eh the last time I was really involved in a series, a character survived a supposed death only to be knocked off for real a few episodes later.

Kakashi is so long overdue for his death it's gotten irritating. He and KB.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 16, 2012)

Kakashi can't die now.

He has to survive so he can angst over his former best friend becoming a harbinger of disaster.


----------



## Talis (Aug 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> he is gonna use speed to defeat tobi. other than that, he has shit against tobi............ unless tobi uses his eye but that won't happen


Tobi still can use his S/T.


----------



## Panther (Aug 16, 2012)

I predict Naruto using ''that'' jutsu which Minato left him behind to defeat Tobi once he fully mastered Kurama's chakra.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Tobi still can use his S/T.



S/T = a  populair sahiringan and rinnegan jutsu


----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm hoping for nardo to use dat justu and tobi actually use dat rinnegan.


----------



## atduncan (Aug 16, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Kakashi can't die now.
> 
> He has to survive so he can angst over his former best friend becoming a harbinger of disaster.



not going to happen


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 16, 2012)

598- Naruto vs. Tobi, Naruto breaks he mask at end
599- Talking, Tobi's face covered in shadows, cut to Sasuke, last page we see Tobi's face
600 - Tobi's story.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 16, 2012)

i predict quite a few shitstorms in the upcoming revelations.....


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think mask will break in next chapter


----------



## ch1p (Aug 16, 2012)

I predict I'll want to comfort hug Kakashi by the end of the chapter.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2012)

I can see why Kishi had Naruto intercept any response by Kakashi.  Kishi still wants to break the mask before revealing it's Obito.  I think the mask comes off this chapter and the reveal will be in the following chapter.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Now that Naruto has gone Full Kyuubi-Mode and they know how to get around Tobi's S/T jutsu, the Juubi practically has to complete its partial rebirth soon. I expect Tobi to get a fraction of its powers, not enough to make him god-tier uber but enough to make him one hell of a formidable fighter. A strong offense is what he's sorely lacking in this fight, time to fix that problem.


----------



## Komoyaru (Aug 17, 2012)

I liked Deadway's prediction but I definitely think we'll learn about where he gets his eye from.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 17, 2012)

Komoyaru said:


> I liked Deadway's prediction but I definitely think we'll learn about where he gets his eye from.



you mean how??


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 17, 2012)

what will most likely happen


*Spoiler*: __ 



page 1, naruto is doing some DBZ teleporting/blitzing to break Tobi's defense.

page 2, a few panels of Gai and Bee making  "!!" expressions. Kakashi's thinking and having flashbacks or something.

page 3, panel 1 - Rasengan to the face. Tobi's like "old tricks don't work twice---" but in panel 2 it's revealed that there's a finger rasengan underneath that attack and it managed to sneak into one of Tobi's eyeholes. 

panel 3, the mask breaks, and the next few panels show different angles of the mask breaking off in slow motion.

page 4, huge one shot of Kakashi with a dun-dun-dunnnn kind of face while saying "No! not YOU!!"

page 5, Kabuto's brother says "yep, it's almost time for my brother to come back for bedtime." and then the rest of the pages are just a bunch of filler showing everybody running and talking about how they are Naruto's rival. :sanji

i'm telling ya, Kishimoto's going to milk this mask suspense shiz like crazy.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 17, 2012)

Switch to Rookies/Kages.

And all the Naruto fans go mad.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2012)

Nic said:


> I can see why Kishi had Naruto intercept any response by Kakashi.  Kishi still wants to break the mask before revealing it's Obito.  I think the mask comes off this chapter and the reveal will be in the following chapter.



What a boring reveal that's going to be.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2012)

What if the mask comes off...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...and Tobi's head does, too?


----------



## Easley (Aug 17, 2012)

If Tobi is Obito, I hope Kishi doesn't think it's a big surprise. That would be more shocking than the reveal itself.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if the mask comes off...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You no longer a Tobi fan?

Especially if he actually isn't connected to Madara by being his clone or Izuna?

Poor Tobi...


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> What a boring reveal that's going to be.



you will like it just as much as you'll like your new set.


----------



## rajin (Aug 17, 2012)

next chapter there will be no mask take off ceremony. 

even if tobi take off his mask nothing will be concluded by mere a face.

this is the world where medical technology has surpassed 21st century surgery/treatments/research . so body especially face is of not much importance when you have fish-faces and puppets and talking animals all around  easily walking and creating havoc in day to day life. 

TOBI gonna surely rock but its inevitable the kishi gonna troll


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2012)

I think Kishi will divide Tobi's indentity reveal between Naruto and Sasuke. I mean they'll find out at the same time. While Sasuke is talking to "man who knows everything" Naruto will break the mask and they learn it.

However I believe this chapter is going to turn Madara and Sasuke more than Naruto.I can see cliffhanger happening at chapter 599


----------



## Gonder (Aug 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> What a boring reveal that's going to be.



thats funny coming from someone who believes tobi is a madara/shodai hybrid


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 17, 2012)

Each rookie describes Naruto one by one as he does a technique on Tobi

Hinata is only three inches tall, due to lack of chakra.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler:
> Each rookie describes Naruto one by one as he does a technique on Tobi



Sounds plausible. Source?


----------



## Talis (Aug 17, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Sounds plausible. Source?


*UchihaSage.*


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Sounds plausible. Source?



trolled...:rofl


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2012)

auem said:


> trolled...:rofl



Not really, considering all his other spoiler posts contain stupid shit like Hinata being 3 inches tall but this one sounded fair. Although I should have known better.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 17, 2012)

Things not happening in this chapter:

Tobi's Mask coming off
Tobi's Identity being revealed
Naruto looking awesome
Bee being useful


Soo.. Back and forth battle between Tobi and Naruto, with the last couple of pages being Naruto landing a solid hit on him, leaving a couple of big cracks on his Mask.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 17, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Things not happening in this chapter:
> 
> Tobi's Mask coming off
> Tobi's Identity being revealed
> ...



He's in BM, he's already looking awesome..


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2012)

Gonder said:


> thats funny coming from someone who believes tobi is a madara/shodai hybrid



Kishi would have no trouble writing the "Obito" story if he really is Tobi, but the reveal itself isn't that exciting.

Not for us.

From the very moment Tobi appeared on panel, people drew connections to Obito. Reveal = Bore.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi would have no trouble writing the "Obito" story if he really is Tobi, but the reveal itself isn't that exciting.
> 
> Not for us.
> 
> From the very moment Tobi appeared on panel, people drew connections to Obito. Reveal = Bore.


well, if tobi is really obito in everything, kishi will have done the reveal steps quite wrong, he already put the "excitement" about tobi being obito before the mask even break 



omg today is friday, i swear that i thought that it was thursday, its like i skip a day in the world o.O

im happy, closer to the spoilers so


----------



## Blur (Aug 17, 2012)

Is this the first time the prediction thread is so dead?

On topic, I think that someone is going to be really hurt next chapter.


----------



## Obito (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm starting to believe it's more Kagami than Obito.


----------



## OgreMagi (Aug 17, 2012)

Need moar predic-fics!!!!!!! here's my latest 

chapter title: *The mystery of the jyubi?!?!?!?*

The dust has settled and you see ppl their talking.
1) tobi: naruto niisan you just dont get it, I have the rinnegan.  I am all -powerful.
2) naruto thinks fora  long time then says: ...
3) camera pans to kakashi-sensei who is reading ichi ichi gaga or whatever that pervy book is called
gai-sama is doing handstand pushups
tobi: ok you peons are boring me.  time to end this
and his hands clasp together getting ready for a jutstu.
then the big jyubi is summoned out of geto mous ear.  It is dripping wet and tobi says: lol is it raining in the other dimension?
jyubi: furious with rage says "me jyubi, you food" and he then does a tongue jutsu that reaches out and eats that old tobi
naruto has a real suprised look on his facee then he all of sudden throws a kunai at jyubi.  it bounces off his forehead and lands on his big toe!  he starts screaming and rampaging and then that is the end of the chapeter.
*
the end*


----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2012)

OgreMagi said:


> Need moar predic-fics!!!!!!! here's my latest
> 
> chapter title: *The mystery of the jyubi?!?!?!?*
> 
> ...







nope.

But you tried.


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 17, 2012)

What I predict in this episode is some offensive stuff from Tobi.
 Enough of one sided battle, we need something from Tobi. At the end of the chapter we'll see the unmasking, but not the face


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi would have no trouble writing the "Obito" story if he really is Tobi, but the reveal itself isn't that exciting.



You really think he's that bad a writer, eh? 



Jeαnne said:


> omg today is friday, i swear that i thought that it was thursday, its like i skip a day in the world o.O
> 
> im happy, closer to the spoilers so



It's bad enough we're all acting like drug addicts waiting for our weekly fix, but you have to go ahead and say something like that now.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 17, 2012)

*Prediction*

*Chapter starts with Naruto charging Tobi in BM mode.*

Tobi: Incompetent naive child,you still have no understanding of my power.

*Tobi raises his arms in the air,and a giant vortex appears before it.*

Kakashi: [Naruto is moving to fast,he has no time to stop him self from running into that!...Damn my eye....its going black,I overuses my kamui.]

Guy: [Damn..the gates are starting to get to me,I cant move let alone get to Naruto,hang in there kiddo.]

Gyuki:[Sorry Bee...im out of juice.] 

*Bee reverts to base mode,on his knees as he wasted to much chakara.*

Bee:[Naruto,hang in there fool.] *Note that he does not talk in rap this time,meaning he is really worried.*

Naruto: Dammit!

*As Naruto is about to get sucked in the portal,Sakura jumps in the air and grabs Naruto,and moves him to safety.*

Sakura: Naruto...this time I save you...this time we share a burden...but not just us.....everyone shares your burden naruto! You cant just expect us to sit in the sidelines forever.

Naruto: But sakura! Its me he wants! Its my fight! I cant let anyone get dragged int-.

*Sakura gently slaps him,and smiles*

Sakura: Naruto....shutup,we don't need the hero talk,were your friends.

Chogi: And were here for you!

*Choji,Sai,,Hinata and Shikamaru jump in front of Naruto and Sakura.*

Kiba: And don't think we will let you have all the glory!

*Kiba,Lee,Negi,Tenten,Ino,and Shino jump behind Kakashi,Guy,and Bee.*

Ino: They all have serious fatigue and strain,we need to get them out of here!

Guy: I can still fight,with the power of youth *Guy stands up,only to fall back down.*

Lee: Guy sensei...please leave it to us.

Guy:[Lee...]

Tobi: Hate to break the little reunion but its time to end this little game.

Sakura: [This man caused all of this,this whole disaster,he was the reason Sasuke did not return....I cant allow someone like this walk about and hurt Sasuke and Naruto....its all or nothing.]

Sakura: Sai,make birds for Kakashi sensei,Guy sensei,and Bee!

Sai: On it!

Sakura: Everyone be careful,Ino heal naruto. Tenten,Shino,you guys are long range! Sai you attack from the skies once you get them out of here,Shikamaru,while we hold him off,think of a battle plan,the rest of you.....your with me.*Sakura smirks.*


*Sakura,backed up by Lee,Negi,Hinata,Kiba,and Choji.*

Tobi: Your efforts are impressive girl,but do you really think you,someone born with nothing,a worthless family,no kekkai genkai,and no talent what so ever,could stop me.

Sakura: Come here and find out.

*Scene switches to the kages,as they watch Madara walk away.*

Onoki: What are we doing! 

*Onoki flys ahead,and faces madara*

Mei: Tsuchikage Sama! Dont do anything reckless!

Tsunade: Shutup Mei!

A: We cant let the fight end like this!

Gaara: ...indeed

*Madara turns around*

Madara: It seems you kages have a death wish,but I dont feel like playing with mere children,I am going after the Kyuubi.

Onoki: Over my dead body you tyrant!

*Madara grins deviously.*

Madara: That can be arranged!

*Madara activates the rinnengan!*

Onoki:!!!!!

Kages:......

End: What awaits the kages


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Aug 17, 2012)

Tobi summons half juubi

half juubi gets owned

tobi seals half juubi into him

tobi now = half rikudoe sennin

shinobi alliance arrive

people start dying

things finally start getting good


----------



## Talis (Aug 17, 2012)

May i suggest a mod to make already an Official Tobi=Obito thread? 
It will save your time soon. 

I predict Naruto making 500 billion clones and do the same shit what Konan did.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2012)

I predict something epic happens.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 17, 2012)

OgreMagi said:


> Need moar predic-fics!!!!!!! here's my latest
> 
> chapter title: *The mystery of the jyubi?!?!?!?*
> 
> ...



So...
The Juubi is a sexy beast... 

Interesting...


----------



## WT (Aug 17, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Prediction*
> 
> *As Naruto is about to get sucked in the portal,Sakura jumps in the air and grabs Naruto,and moves him to safety.*
> 
> Sakura: Naruto...this time I save you...



Lol no......


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2012)

mask breaks revealing the mask he had when he faced minato


----------



## Rama (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys think the reveal is gonna be next chapter? because Kishi did say Tobi's identity would be revealed in August and the chapter isnt officially released in Japan on the 22nd, probably Monday on the 27th. This means that the chapter after next is officially released on September, not the month Kishi stated that Tobi's identity would be revealed.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 17, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Lol no......



I hate Sakura to,trust me. But Kishi said Kakashi year was coming for 2 years...and now its here,and he also said Sakura will be more heroine like....around the same time....

But yeah this is Sakura last time,she does nothing then she is shit


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 18, 2012)

I predict more rasengan varitents and explosions. 

Hell yeah


----------



## auem (Aug 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I hate Sakura to,trust me. But Kishi said Kakashi year was coming for 2 years...and now its here,and he also said Sakura will be more heroine like....around the same time....
> 
> But yeah this is Sakura last time,she does nothing then she is shit



sakura will only shine once sasuke convert to this side...heroine can't without hero by her side,after all......


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> [sp]*Prediction*
> 
> *Chapter starts with Naruto charging Tobi in BM mode.*
> 
> ...



Seriously i like your prediction. I like sakura stealing the spotlight
Manga will be good if kishi does this.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I hate Sakura to,trust me. But Kishi said Kakashi year was coming for 2 years...and now its here,and he also said Sakura will be more heroine like....around the same time....
> 
> But yeah this is Sakura last time,she does nothing then she is shit


No, he was talking about the Year of Sakura (with the Year of Kakashi being a separate thing). Sakura already had her "Year". She lied to Naruto, left her teammates asleep in hostile territory, failed to kill Sasuke and  then endangered Naruto's and Kakashi's lives.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2012)

> Onoki: Over my dead body you tyrant!
> 
> *Madara grins deviously.*
> 
> ...



that part was epic


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> that part was epic



If only Kishi would switch back to Madara before the Tobi reveal and the Juubi's.

Sigh.


----------



## fantzipants (Aug 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> [sp]*Prediction*
> 
> *Chapter starts with Naruto charging Tobi in BM mode.*
> 
> ...



 i stopped reading at sakura


----------



## ch1p (Aug 18, 2012)

fantzipants said:


> i stopped reading at sakura



I read because of Sakura. 



BringerOfChaos said:


> *Sakura gently slaps him,and smiles*


----------



## GdaTyler (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope Kishi reveals Tobi's identity at least in chapter 599 so we can finally know. 

Chapter 600 will switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru sadly.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 18, 2012)

Time for Dat Jutsu.

And/or maybe Rikudou Bijuu Sage mode's Frog Katas

frog Katas should be able to hit Madara after all. And with RBS mode, it should break off his damned mask.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> [sp]*Prediction*
> 
> *Chapter starts with Naruto charging Tobi in BM mode.*
> 
> ...



asdfdg What kind of fanfic this is ? 

I really want this to happen


----------



## Garfield (Aug 18, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Time for Dat Jutsu.
> 
> And/or maybe Rikudou Bijuu Sage mode's Frog Katas
> 
> frog Katas should be able to hit Madara after all. And with RBS mode, it should break off his damned mask.


Frog katas? Kyuubi just took over mate, there's gonna be some explosive new jutsu, I'm willing to bet it's space time related jutsu.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Aug 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *
> 
> 
> *Sakura gently slaps him,and naruto dies*



fyp
10char


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 18, 2012)

Sasuke and Oro was obviously a hint of next arc!!! WHY DONT PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT?!?!"?"!$?@


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 18, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Sasuke and Oro was obviously a hint of next arc!!! WHY DONT PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT?!?!"?"!$?@



No, they're not. 

Kishi confirmed in an interview (released a couple of weeks ago) that Naruto and Sasuke will meet (and thus most likely fight) before the War Arc is over. And obviously at that point Oro and Sasuke have already met with "the one who knows everything". 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Question: The legendary ninja is now immortal, does Madara Uchiha have any weakness?*
 Kishimoto-sensei: All people, even the strongest ones, have weaknesses, however, Madara does not. So we have to pose the question, where and how will the battle go from here!? Please stay excited and wait with eager anticipation to find out!!

*Question: What is the connection between Tobi and Madara?*
Kishimoto-sensei: Both ninja know one another. What kind of relationship do they have? Well, that will be gradually revealed as the story progresses!!

*Question: Will Tobi’s identity be revealed in the future…!?*
Kishimoto-sensei: Yes, it will. In fact, Tobi’s identity should be revealed within the next couple of weeks so until then please continue with your predictions!!

*Question: How will the story of Naruto and Sasuke continue from this point on?*
 Kishimoto-sensei: They will meet again, this time during the war. Just wait until you see what is happening then!

*Question: We will soon be entering into the climax of the Fourth Shinobi World War arc, please tell us some of the key points that will be coming soon!*
Kishimoto-sensei: Everything from here on out is key and everything is just going to get more and more electrifying! All your favorite characters will shine brightly so please continue to enjoy Naruto as the great Shinobi World War reaches its climax!


----------



## Jesus (Aug 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> No, they're not.
> 
> Kishi confirmed in an interview (released a couple of weeks ago) that Naruto and Sasuke will meet (and thus most likely fight) before the War Arc is over. And obviously at that point Oro and Sasuke have already met with "the one who knows everything".
> 
> ...



So it seems that the "war" is not going to end with Tobito's impending defeat.  Since the Sauce and Oro have no interest in it, I think Madara might become the main antagonist.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 18, 2012)

Jesus said:


> So it seems that the "war" is not going to end with Tobito's impending defeat.  Since the Sauce and Oro have no interest in it, *I think Madara might become the main antagonist.*





Could it be?! 

Actually, with this very interesting interview, yes, it could. Escpecially since Madara is said to have no weakness...



adee said:


> Frog katas? Kyuubi just took over mate, there's gonna be some explosive new jutsu, *I'm willing to bet it's space time related jutsu.*



I would like too.

But frog katas is a jutsu  kishi should put in stage one more time. 

We have seen only Naruto using this jutsu.

Could he use it with other skills, like rasengan or else?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 18, 2012)

adee said:


> I'm willing to bet it's space time related jutsu.



That would be awesome, but isn't Naruto already haxxed enough? Imagine KCM clones with something like Hiraishin. He'd be unstoppable.

I bet it's some sort of fuinjutsu. Assuming that "that jutsu" wasn't KCM itself of course.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> That would be awesome, but isn't Naruto already haxxed enough? Imagine KCM clones with something like Hiraishin. He'd be unstoppable.
> 
> I bet it's some sort of fuinjutsu. Assuming that "that jutsu" wasn't KCM itself of course.



He's already unstoppable, Kishi has to make him act like a complete retard and nerf a bunch of his abilities so his fights aren't completely one sided.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 18, 2012)

Saunion said:


> He's already unstoppable, Kishi has to make him act like a complete retard and nerf a bunch of his abilities so his fights aren't completely one sided.



Well... Yeah  
Look at his fights in this arc for one, especially against Nagato, Itachi and Tobi. He didn't use Tajuu Kage Bunshin or Shunshin at all.

And if he were to gain s/t jutsu as well he'd be suffering from even greater PIS.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 18, 2012)

Naruto: FUCK YEAH HERE I COME!

Tobi: Its pointless to attack me you moron.

Naruto: I have a new pimp jutsu you see.

Tobi: ....?

Naruto goes thru Tobis body.

Tobi: Noob, i thought they said you were an unpredictable ninja. Guess its just sarcasm.

*Naruto suddenly shows up and hit Tobis face with a rasengan so it almost cracks apart*

Naruto: Haha fucker, thats my new mirror jutsu. Even if you see me infront of you, im behind it!

Tobi: .....

Kakashi: Wait.. Obito said he had something in that eye while still having the goggles.. so thats how you got that eye.

Tobi: Hmmm youre smart Kakashi. For a moment i thought you would say im Obito.

Kakashi: Who the hell are you?

Tobi: Im no-one. Im nothing in this shity world, soon to be forgotten.

Bull: Emo lol.

Naruto: IM TIRED OF YOUR BULLSHIT! I WILL BE THE HOKAGE!

Tobi: Why are you caring so much about this world? Look at me, i risked my life for my own village and WHAT did i get?! NOTHING! I deserve this world! I will complete Madaras plan! The revival is complete!


----------



## remy1776 (Aug 18, 2012)

Predicting Naruto being knocked out by Tobi, and Gai going 8-Gates to buy him some time.  

Also, another microscopic crack will appear in Tobi's mask just to fuck with us.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 18, 2012)

KAKASHI10 troll prediction:

Kishi switch to the rookies on their way to naruto. see naruto transform, hinata gets wet and the rest  of rookies are just  

Suigetsu keep talking to Sasuke to dicth Oro, with out realizing Oro is listening to him. Untill Oro grabs suigetsu and says something only him could say to scare the fuck at suigetsu.  

Madara literally kills old kage, tsunade goes into a rampage against  him. 

Kabuto open his eyes and sees that Oro left him a message. 
Kabuto says is time to redeem myself and transport Yamato to madara. Gives and upgrade to YAMATO and explains what is going on. 
Madara is not impress. 


*^ all in one chapter. *


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> KAKASHI10 troll prediction:
> 
> Kishi switch to the rookies on their way to naruto. see naruto transform, hinata gets wet and the rest  of rookies are just
> 
> ...



Orochimaru tells Kabuto to transport Yamato to Madara?

Why?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> No, they're not.
> 
> Kishi confirmed in an interview (released a couple of weeks ago) that Naruto and Sasuke will meet (and thus most likely fight) before the War Arc is over. And obviously at that point Oro and Sasuke have already met with "the one who knows everything".


Why can't there be two arcs throughout the course of the war?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 18, 2012)

The only one who has suffered from PIS is Tobi/Obito.

Naruto is stupid by definition.


----------



## Obito (Aug 18, 2012)

1. Tobi takes off his mask.

2. Tobi is a Chris Farley possessed Obito.


----------



## King Scoop (Aug 18, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> That would be awesome, *but isn't Naruto already haxxed enough?* Imagine KCM clones with something like Hiraishin. He'd be unstoppable.
> 
> I bet it's some sort of fuinjutsu. Assuming that "that jutsu" wasn't KCM itself of course.



Apparently not, it's taking 4 Kage level ninja to do with Minato did by himself. Besides Naruto will become a shinobi of legend to the level of Rikudou Sennin. He can never be strong enough. And it's toward the end of the manga, so if he's unbeatable at the end it doesn't really matter.



Sutol said:


> The only one who has suffered from PIS is Tobi/Obito.



Seriously, why is he still there? He should have just left, Genjutsued the world, and then captured them.


----------



## Rama (Aug 18, 2012)

If I recall kishi did say the war arc was halfway done so theres a lot more to come from this Arc, in my opinion I believe Sasuke will go first to Shikkotsurin(Humid Forest of Bones or something like that) to get the information he wants from the Sage of that place and maybe some power, after that he will come back and meet with Naruto.


----------



## me707 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm betting Tobi is going to absorb madar, kind of like cell did to androids 17 and 18. He will then own naruto in the next few chapters until ten ten arrives with that fan. Naruto will somehow use it to beat tobi...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes because Madara would let himself be absorbed by his own underling Obito.



Even if he does that, he wouldn't gain Madara's powers or anything.

Madara is the Cell of the situation here, but not because of his absorbing abilities.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 18, 2012)

Prepare yourselves for Tobi being converted to the good side.

Naruto-Tobi-Kakashi
vs.
Sasuke-Madara-Orochimaru

Final battle.

Why?

Naruto vs. Sasuke - Obvious
Tobi vs. Madara - Fake Madara vs. Real Madara
Kakashi vs. Orochimaru - Part 1 foreshadowing since they met at the tournament


----------



## Phemt (Aug 18, 2012)

Hahahaha. DDDDDD


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Prepare yourselves for Tobi being converted to the good side.
> 
> Naruto-Tobi-Kakashi
> vs.
> ...



If Tobi jumps ship, I'm out of here, Kishi can suck my nuts - seriously.


----------



## me707 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Yes because Madara would let himself be absorbed by his own underling Obito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's almost the same situation. Cell needed the androids power to be complete. Tobi talks about becoming complete, except with the 10 tails. The androids seemed to be too powerful, they even made vegeta look like child's play despite being a super sayiann. Madadra is beating up on the kogaes despite being outnumbered 5-1. With kishi love of dragon ball z it's not impossible. Besides we see it all the time how ninja take other chakra and use it for themselves. We haven't seen much of what Tobi can do yet.


----------



## GdaTyler (Aug 19, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Prepare yourselves for Tobi being converted to the good side.
> 
> Naruto-Tobi-Kakashi
> vs.
> ...




Will Naruto even be able to do any damage to Sasuke? Sasuke has EMS but hasn't really showed us how strong he is with it. Naruto does have BM though... 

Madara would pwn Tobi. Madara is currently the most overpowered character right now. He seems unbeatable but there is a way to stop him, as Kishi says...

Kakashi and Orochimaru? That would be epic!


----------



## auem (Aug 19, 2012)

Tobi is..


----------



## GdaTyler (Aug 19, 2012)

Chapter 598 Prediction:

~Tobi's Mask Shatters!~

*Naruto Charges at Tobi~
Naruto: I will not lose, and I will smash that mask of yours!

Tobi: .....

*Meanwhile Kakashi is trembling with anger*
Kakashi: You bastard!

Guy: Get a hold of yourself Kakashi! We need one more of that jutsu of yours so that we can hit Tobi!

Tobi: Stupid boy, have you realized that your efforts are futile? You and Kakashi are one and the same. Open your mouths so easily with your words being so meaningless. All I need is for the revival of the beast to be complete, and then you will not be able to stop me!

*Naruto punches Tobi with his chakra arms*
*Tobi becomes intangible*
*Naruto then prepares his Bijuu Bomb*

Guy: Kakashi use your last Kamui on this!
Kakashi: Mangekyou Sharingan!
*Kakashi collapses*

*The Bomb teleports to the other dimension, creating huge explosion which blows up near Tobi*
*Tobi explodes leaving no trace of him*

Naruto: Shit, I think I killed him! I wanted to see what was behind that mask!
*Naruto reverts to his normal form*
Kurama: Naruto, I don't think you can use much more of my chakra now. I hope what you did finished him off once and for all

*Tobi magically appears out of nowhere with his right arm blown off and has lost light in his right eye by using Izanagi. His mask falls piece by piece off his face...*

Bee: Shit yo! He ain't dead from that?!?

*Tobi turns around*
Tobi: Now do you see my face. Are you happy! Am I who you thought I would be?!

*Kakashi, Naruto, Bee and Guy stand speechless looking at Tobi's face "

Kakashi: No you can't be...

Tobi: The revival is almost complete, nonetheless. You have wasted time attacking me when you should have attacked the Gedo Mazou! I have been on the defensive for far too long! Now you will taste wrath of my Rinnengan!

~Tobi, whose identity is revealed, still stands and Kakashi has reached his limit! What will they do now!!!~
CHAPTER END


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 19, 2012)

*598:*
*Eternal:*

Kakashi: It seems Naruto's using the Kyuubi's power again.
Kakashi: Naruto! forget about the masked guy for now, try and break that barrier around the Gedo Mazo and I'll do the rest!
Naruto: Sure!
_
The Gedo's bleeding and screaming still.. and it's skin cracking - Naruto's still dashing towards Tobi._

Tobi: I already told you, I can't allow you to do that.
_Tobi swings his fan back ready to strike_
_Naruto reaches a few feet ahead of Tobi feigning an attack, Then leaps right over him with great speed._

Tobi: !
_Naruto's now a few feet away from the Gedo, with a new technique, 9 chakra arms spouting from him like a Hindu God each carry a Rasengan (Also represent 9 tails) He's about to shatter the barrier, when Tobi appears next to him, phased through a falling rock._
Tobi: He's too fast...
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!

_Tobi holds his arms out, and the shock blasts Naruto back.. Each Rasengan falls and explodes on impact,  Tobi's Rinnegan looks strained._

Kakashi: So it seems he can use those techniques like before.. We'll have to get him out of the way first.. but fast!
_Kakashi remembers his battle with Deva Realm, and the usage of Shinra tensei and remembers it's time limit._
Kakashi: It's the same as before! it'll likely have a 5 second recharge rate!
Gai: But how are we supposed to get around that AND his phasing?
Tobi: You won't,  The moon's eye plan cannot be ceased so easily, this was my purpose!
Naruto: Well then your purpose gets in the way of my dream, to become Hokage and protect not only my village, but the world as we know it!

_Naruto creates a Rasenshuriken, And launches it towards Tobi._
Tobi: I can't phase, or HE'LL simply warp this in with me.
Tobi: SHINR-
_The Rasenshuriken transforms into a clone, which roars with the kyuubi's FULL chakra at great speed, The two gravitational pushes clash, dispersing the clone and sending Tobi flying back.._
Kakashi: That's it... that's the Shinra tensei's limit taken care of..we have five seconds NOW!
_Tobi looks behind him as he's still reeling back.. And see's Gai prepped in one of the gates, preparing to launch a powerful strike_
Tobi: He must have got behind me whilst i was distracted!_
The kick swings..But Tobi phases in time.. And it passes directly through his head._
Kakashi: GO!
_The real Naruto is in the air, launched by Killer Bee  a Rasengan raised high. He begins to launch it.
Kakashi's sharingan strains tremendously, as he uses Kamui to warp the technique straight into Tobi's dimension. Gai brings his arms up to his face, and is blasted as an explosion takes place on Tobi's upper body, he's sent reeling through the smoke..which covers the area._
Kakashi: D..did we?.. It was dead on...
_
We see something move in the smoke, and see pieces fall from the figures face._
Naruto:!
Gai:!
Kakashi:!

Tobi: I...I told you.. I can't fail, this is my purpose!
_A gap in the smoke shows Tobi's been unmasked, blood trickling from his chin and down his eye, which begins to go black (Izanagi perhaps?!), we can barely make out his face right now.._
Tobi: I am eternal!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey telegrams, long time..

Has Sasuke used a rusty kunai to carve the Uchiha symbol on Naruto's back yet?

Has Madara killed all these imbeciles and destroyed the universe yet?


----------



## Adagio (Aug 19, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Hey telegrams, long time..
> 
> Has Sasuke used a rusty kunai to carve the Uchiha symbol on Naruto's back yet?
> 
> Has Madara killed all these imbeciles and destroyed the universe yet?



Cool fanfic bro


----------



## Escargon (Aug 19, 2012)

auem said:


> Tobi is..



All i can say *IS.*


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 19, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Prepare yourselves for Tobi being converted to the good side.
> 
> Naruto-Tobi-Kakashi
> vs.
> ...


shut up! kishi lurks these forums fool. 


Klue said:


> If Tobi jumps ship, I'm out of here, Kishi can suck my nuts - seriously.


you might as well start packing your bags. i can feel it coming any time now.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 19, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Hey telegrams, long time..
> 
> Has Sasuke used a rusty kunai to carve the Uchiha symbol on Naruto's back yet?
> 
> Has Madara killed all these imbeciles and destroyed the universe yet?



No, but Kishi used a rusty kunai to carve a Uchiha symbol onto every page of the manga, if that counts.


----------



## atduncan (Aug 19, 2012)

I predict Tsunade will pwn madara. and tenten will pwn tobi with dat fan. gooooooooooooooooooooooooooo me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 19, 2012)

Adagio said:


> Cool fanfic bro



Just asking..I see this is still sucking then..



X Itachi X said:


> No, but Kishi used a rusty kunai to carve a Uchiha symbol onto every page of the manga, if that counts.



Oh, at least we're getting there.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Tobi jumps ship, I'm out of here, Kishi can suck my nuts - seriously.



when sasuke gains the rinnegan, you will come back like a whore to her pimp


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 19, 2012)

Sasuke gains Rinnesharingan


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 19, 2012)

Tobi kills Naruto and the manga ends without ever knowing who he was.


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Tobi kills Naruto and the manga ends without ever knowing who he was.



The odds of that happening are absurdly low, Naruto joining Tobi is more likely than Naruto dying here.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Aug 19, 2012)

The Konoha Rookies will make a statue of Itachi in Konoha then Sasuke will gorge his eyes out and place them where they belong


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 19, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Tobi kills Naruto and the manga ends without ever knowing who he was.



Why would the Manga end if Naruto died? Sasuke is more connected to the plot anyway, and he has the potential to be a much better character (He was for the majority of the manga, only recently turning to shit).

That's why the destiny child crap was so bad. It was such an obvious way to re-connected Naruto to the plot.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 19, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> That's why the destiny child crap was so bad. It was such an obvious way to re-connected Naruto to the plot.



This destiny child bullshit pisses me off so much. Naruto as a protagonist in part I, even without all the ridiculous powers and heritage, was way better than the version we have at the moment.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Why would the Manga end if Naruto died? Sasuke is more connected to the plot anyway, and he has the potential to be a much better character (He was for the majority of the manga, only recently turning to shit).
> 
> That's why the destiny child crap was so bad. It was such an obvious way to re-connected Naruto to the plot.


What's the title of the manga, Ichiurto?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> This destiny child bullshit pisses me off so much. Naruto as a protagonist in part I, even without all the ridiculous powers and heritage, was way better than the version we have at the moment.


Not like all the Uchiha bullshit is any better anyway.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 19, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Not like all the Uchiha bullshit is any better anyway.



What's your point? Cat poo poo is better than dog poo poo? It's all shit, eh?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 19, 2012)

how do you guys think that they will react if tobi uses izanagi?


i mean, if tobi doesnt explain what is up, they will need to figure out...if they took a while to get what was up with his S/T jutsu, imagine a 5 minutes izanagi. I would not be surprised if he uses this to give juubi enough time. I wanna see what they will think if tobi just start taking the attacks and keep returning


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 19, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Why would the Manga end if Naruto died? Sasuke is more connected to the plot anyway, and he has the potential to be a much better character (He was for the majority of the manga, only recently turning to shit).
> 
> That's why the destiny child crap was so bad. It was such an obvious way to re-connected Naruto to the plot.



Last time I checked the manga was named Naruto, not Sasuke. This is Naruto's story, Sasuke just happens to play a role in it. Naruto is the protagonist (the most important character) of this manga, Sasuke is just a secondary character. He's only in the manga because he happened to cross paths with Naruto.

Also Sasuke is more connected to the plot? I don't even 

Fun fact: Kishi never even intented to create Sasuke, his editors forced him to make this "cool rival" sort of character.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 19, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Last time I checked the manga was named Naruto, not Sasuke. This is Naruto's story, Sasuke just happens to play a role in it. Naruto is the protagonist (the most important character) of this manga, Sasuke is just a secondary character. He's only in the manga because he happened to cross paths with Naruto.
> 
> Also Sasuke is more connected to the plot? I don't even
> 
> Fun fact: Kishi never even intented to create Sasuke, his editors forced him to make this "cool rival" sort of character.



Naruto is connected to the plot via Kyuubi and the shoe-horned in Destiny Child garbage.

Other than that, what's his connection?

Sasuke has been the driving force since day one.

Orochimaru, the main villain in Part 1, was after Sasuke.

Naruto, the so called 'main character' was chasing after Sasuke.

Tobi, the long standing main villain and leader of Akatsuki, was after Sasuke.

Sasuke is an Uchiha, the Uchiha's have been THE plot driving force in Part 2.

Even in the Nagato fight, the entire debacle of the book had to be shoe-horned in (And who even liked that, or thought it was good plot progression?).

Face it, Sasuke is more connected than Naruto.

Think about it. Sasuke is an Uchiha, Naruto isn't even a Senju, yet he is called one to connect the "Uchiha Vs Senju" bridge. 

When the main-character has to have plot-threads and ass-pulls shoe-horned  into the story, he's no longer an important or well written character.

Ergo, Naruto had to take the place of a Senju, despite not being a Senju.

Naruto became the Destiny Child (Who didn't hate this garbage? It spat on everything Part 1 was about, basically) and the one to 'lead the world into a revolution", something that wasn't even hinted at before, and hasn't been talked about much since.

Face it. Naruto's only connection to the plot of this manga came in the form of a giant, man-eating, monstrous form of pure evil chakra. Which is now a cute furry fox, who smiles, fist bumps, tells jokes and laughs.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 19, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Last time I checked the manga was named Naruto, not Sasuke. This is Naruto's story, Sasuke just happens to play a role in it. Naruto is the protagonist (the most important character) of this manga, Sasuke is just a secondary character. He's only in the manga because he happened to cross paths with Naruto.
> 
> Also Sasuke is more connected to the plot? I don't even
> 
> Fun fact: Kishi never even intented to create Sasuke, his editors forced him to make this "cool rival" sort of character.




Its Naruto's story yeah, but Sasuke is equally important. His ties to the plot are also of grave importance

Fun Fact: Steve Urkel was initially only slated to appear for a single episode of Family Matters. But his performance, him being liked by the audience made him a regular and essentially the break-out character of the show


Take away Sasuke, the Uchiha plot, link with Bijus, Itachi etc, and this manga would have been crappier. Wheter you like Uchihas/Sasuke/Itachi etc or not, they are important


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 19, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Last time I checked the manga was named Naruto, not Sasuke. This is Naruto's story, Sasuke just happens to play a role in it. Naruto is the protagonist (the most important character) of this manga, *Sasuke is just a secondary character. *He's only in the manga because he happened to cross paths with Naruto.



are we reading the same manga? lol



> Also Sasuke is more connected to the plot? I don't even
> 
> *Fun fact: Kishi never even intented to create Sasuke, his editors forced him to make this "cool rival" sort of character.*


what is the point? you are delusional.

Do you think that kishi was forced to make sasuke so linked to the plot like he did? Keep telling this to yourself 

what is the point? Does it change the fact that Kishi ended up developing Sasuke enough to make him a main character inside of the story? he gives him so many plot points that we could mirror a manga with Sasuke as the main character inside of the Naruto manga, with Naruto in Sasuke's position(secondary character, like you say? )

No mather how you look at it, this manga is sustained by two pillars, not only one. I guess that kishi got amused at his "forced" creation and decided to dedicate a lot of manga painels to him.

Fun fact: the first movie that Kishi got to write for Naruto, he wanted to make about Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2012)

we saw the hawk king again


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 19, 2012)

Itachisaywat said:


> The Konoha Rookies will make a statue of Itachi in Konoha then Sasuke will gorge his eyes out and place them where they belong



Itachi does want those eyes back after been mix, unprufied and dirty with the other eyes and body


----------



## うずまきナルト (Aug 19, 2012)

Did Evil post any spoilers yet? 

I forgot to post them the other day, so I guess I'll be evil today.
1st Hint: Tobi will "red rum" Kakashi.


----------



## Jikayaki (Aug 19, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Why would the Manga end if Naruto died? Sasuke is more connected to the plot anyway, and he has the potential to be a much better character (He was for the majority of the manga, only recently turning to shit).
> 
> That's why the destiny child crap was so bad. It was such an obvious way to re-connected Naruto to the plot.



Naruto and Sasuke are about equally tide to the plot at this point and for the majority of the series maintained a similar standing. The child destiny stuff and the Uzumaki clan like it or not was merely a counter plot points to the increasing importance of the Uchiha clan to the plot.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 19, 2012)

Predict the next chapter shifts over to something else.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 19, 2012)

bwahhhh Sasuke-Kyuun, when will you return so i can stop hearing the whining in this thread?
Hopefully tobi's mask comes off next chapter so we can continue with OMG KAKASHI YEAR! Finally threads.
Followed  by Sakura running in to Oro-Sasuke so we can have Sakura year as well  Dat love story.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 19, 2012)

うずまきナルト said:


> Did Evil post any spoilers yet?
> 
> I forgot to post them the other day, so I guess I'll be evil today.
> 1st Hint: Tobi will "red rum" Kakashi.



Base on evil trayectory, he will not give out spoilers this week. 
There will be spoilers most likely on late tuesday


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 19, 2012)

Superman got soloed by Ichiurto.

I just want the mask broken so I can see the fallout. Then it can go back to Sauce.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> when sasuke gains the rinnegan, you will come back like a whore to her pimp



Well, obviously.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 19, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Naruto is connected to the plot via Kyuubi and the shoe-horned in Destiny Child garbage.
> 
> Other than that, what's his connection?
> 
> ...



You're wrong about most of that, but I'm not writing a reply in this thread. It will only be drowned out.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 19, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Face it. Naruto's only connection to the plot of this manga came in the form of a giant, man-eating, monstrous form of pure evil chakra. Which is now a cute furry fox, who smiles, fist bumps, tells jokes and laughs.



I don't even... Naruto IS the plot of this manga


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 19, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I don't even... Naruto IS the plot of this manga


Plot is about the sequence of events that make up the storyline. 

You are claiming that the plot is "Naruto", but you forgot completly that the key character in Naruto's(the character) plot is Sasuke. Ie: the sequence of events that have made up Naruto's own storyline up to this point heavily involve Sasuke. It was Sasuke who has been Naruto's rival and motivation, it was Sasuke who kept influencing Naruto with his sole existence and at the same time with his actions(protecting Naruto and declaring things about protecting his friends at first - _its hilarious how Naruto has learned to protect his friends throught Sasuke_ - and then leaving konoha and motivating Naruto to go all the way throught to save him, Naruto's motivation to save Sasuke is nothing but a consequence of what Sasuke has been to him from the start, until he left Konoha), cant you see this? Look at the whole part 1 and try to tell me how Naruto's own story would have progressed without Sasuke... he caused the events and sequences that made Naruto go ahead.

Thats why its safe to say that Naruto's own plot would not be how we know it without Sasuke, he has influenced the whole thing, and without him, we would be reading a different manga, and here im talking about Naruto's own storyline, the character Naruto. 

Aside from influencing Naruto's own path so much, Sasuke also has his own storyline.

Basically, to have an idea of what Sasuke means to Naruto's own plot, *try to imagine Sasuke's story without Itachi.*

Btw, i will stop here, the predictions thread is not made for this kind of discussion. But i have the feeling that you are just not getting what people truly mean when they say that Sasuke is just as important as Naruto when it comes to the storyline.

And obviously, whoever claims that Naruto is less important than Sasuke is just wrong, but whoever claims that Sasuke is just a secondary character is just as wrong.


----------



## drunk kitsune (Aug 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Basically, to have an idea of what Sasuke means to Naruto's own plot, *try to imagine Sasuke's story without Itachi.*



So if the manga were about Sasuke and was called 'Sasuke,' you would be ok with people saying it should be called 'Itachi' ?


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 19, 2012)

That always happen when you don't have spoilers, the prediction thread goes off-topic


----------



## Octavian (Aug 19, 2012)

don't like sauce's current personality  but he's equally important to the storyline. in fact, this was cemented by the introduction of the rikudo sennin as he embodies both their aspects.

also these "fun facts" people are posting are so scathing


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 20, 2012)

Cjones said:


> Predict the next chapter shifts over to something else.




Yes, lets switch to someone else when the main character just went SS3 for the second time ever to pulverize one of the FV candidates.

I predict lots of speed, chakra cloak manipulations, and bijudama variations. No mask break until 599.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 20, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> That always happen when you don't have spoilers, the prediction thread goes off-topic



True. I'm dying here.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 20, 2012)

Naruto starts beating the hell out of Tobi.


----------



## Talis (Aug 20, 2012)

Getting so excited already. 
Time to say farewell to the Zetsu goo, and probably even the mask. 
I bet you Evil probably read the upcoming chapter already 5 days ago.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 20, 2012)

i was talking with my friend about what kind of path Kishi could take if Juubi really gets revived in the upcoming chapters(which i doubt that Tobi will manage to). I havent seen many people discussing this, looks like the majority dont really expect it to happen at this point or what? Because the alliance people are heading there for a reason, and if Naruto is really about to use the power that Minato entrusted him against Tobi, i dont really think that he will fail. It will be a surprise if he does, and if it is the case, what next? Juubi gets revived, Tobi attempts to become its jinchuuriki? Madara arrives before this?

And considering the possibility of Juubi getting revived, when i think of the plot in the long term, i dont see how the manga could finish with Juubi still existing. The whole idea of the ninja system still existing is already against the idea of "peace" and "end of the cycle of hatred" being archieved. I was wondering if Kishi's objective is make abilities based in chakra control vanish together with juubi by the end of the manga, he is the origin of all chakra after all. I guess everything will depend on what Kishi will really reveal as the truth behind ninjutsu.

i think that if something like that really happens(end of ninjutsu), i will be quite impressed with Kishi.




drunk kitsune said:


> So if the manga were about Sasuke and was called 'Sasuke,' you would be ok with people saying it should be called 'Itachi' ?



call the manga Sasuke is obviously an error, and i get why people get angry. Now deny Sasuke is also an error...



I will explain my point of view, and it might warm you guys up to the idea. I know that naruto is mostly read by guys, and its a shonen, so we tend to focus too much in the conflict and rivalry, but people are ignoring what the main theme of this manga: *Bonds. Friendship.*

For me, *the main storyline is about Naruto's and Sasuke's bond.* It was determined from the moment that Naruto convinced himself that he couldnt be hokage if he couldnt save Sasuke. See things from this point of view explains quite few things, even how the most awaited fight is Naruto vs Sasuke, and not Naruto vs final villain(like normally happens in other stories that are mostly focused in protagonist vs antagonist).


If a manga about Sasuke was made, and we got to see Itachi having his own spotlight, above Sasuke's own story, and Itachi's own, would be the focus in their bond and how things happened between them. Now tell me, could someone consider Itachi any less important if this was the case? 


I will simply quote what Naruto said in the anime, that kind of sums up my point of view:

_"I used to think I didn't have any bonds with anyone. That's until I met you and Iruka Sensei. I almost gave in to despair, but you and Iruka Sensei saved me. I knew that you were always alone. Watching you, I felt reassured that I wasnt the only one. We were both kids, and looking back...I had to live with the Nine-Tails and you, the fate of the Uchiha. Its ironic that we had similar burdens. To be honest, everytime I saw you, I wanted to walk over and start talking. I'd get sort of giddy, because I felt like you understood me, but I stopped. The reason is because I was jealous because you were good at everything, so I made you my rival. *From then on, you've been my goal.* I had nothing, but I built bonds with Team 7. With you and Sakura. I wanted to be strong and cool like you. That's why I kept chasing after you. I'm really glad I met you. "_


and really, can anyone determine who is the main character of Romeo and Juliet? /no homo().


----------



## auem (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeanne is mostly right....
and that's the reason the manga lost it's plot...instead of only sasuke growing both bad and badass,if Lee-Neji-Sakura got their due too....
that's why part I was so pleasurable to read...the story was about naruto and his friends...instead of naruto and sasuke...


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 20, 2012)

Juubi is being revived. You can bet on that 100%. There's a reason Kyuubi and Hachibi were not captured.

The reason is to revive the Juubi in a weakened state.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 20, 2012)

What ppl seem to forget is the power of Tobi, as stated in the manga his powers isn't even complete and yet look how far he came and how many strong and great characters he sacrificed. If he wanted to be even stronger he could simply merge with Mazou yet he wants to sync it with sasuke who is not loyal to him and doesn't flinch abt the outcome.

He knows What Naruto is capable of with Kurama yet he isn't amused, there is a reason why he thinks he can't be defeated easily. If naruto would come close to defeating him it would push him to greater length and achieve unheard of hax powers.

My point here is that if Naruto and co simply defeat Tobi without Tobi accomplishing anything, then it would obviously be against the purpose of Naruto dreams which is overcoming an unstoppable dark evil villain like Tobi who's against peace. And for Tobi to become that he has to accomplish his goals of Mazou and cast the ultimate Tsuukiyomi and Naruto has to overcome that.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 20, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Juubi is being revived. You can bet on that 100%. There's a reason Kyuubi and Hachibi were not captured.
> 
> The reason is to revive the Juubi in a weakened state.



And Rikudou said they will return to one will *again*. No need to doubt his words.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 20, 2012)

Mateush said:


> And Rikudou said they will return to one will *again*. No need to doubt his words.



The official Viz translation goes like this:

_Shukaku, Matatabi, Isobu, Songoku, Kokuo, Saiken, Chomei, Gyuki, and Kurama..._

_Even if you are far apart, you will always be together, and eventually, the day will come when you will be united again..._ (Not one, but united. Exactly what happened earlier on in the fight when Naruto met them all.)

_Each of you with a unique name... And a different form than before. _(Before meaning when they were Juubi.)

_And unlike when you were inside me, you shall be led properly. I hope you learn what true strengh is... ...Before that time..._ (Obviously referencing to Naruto.)


----------



## Mateush (Aug 20, 2012)

I see, thanks.


----------



## Nic (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm guessing this is the chapter where we get the mask breaking as our cliffhanger


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 20, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> The official Viz translation goes like this:
> 
> _Shukaku, Matatabi, Isobu, Songoku, Kokuo, Saiken, Chomei, Gyuki, and Kurama..._
> 
> ...



Honestly, it never made sense to me that Rikkudo would go through the trouble of splitting the Juubi into 9, giving them each a name and a personality, only to tell them one day, they will lose themselves and become one again and they should be happy about it.

I hope the Viz translation is correct. It makes more sense, in my opinion.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Aug 20, 2012)

sasuke and orochimaru go to a super secret area called the senju shrine.

all the remaining senju clan members dwell there with their existence being unknown to the world.

we meet new characters

senju members fight sasuke 1 by 1

oh boy the epicness


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 20, 2012)

The Hyuga will enter...Naruto's pocket, after shrinking to 3 inches tall...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 20, 2012)

mask is getting broke with poor and obvious cliffhanger of shocked face ''Your...''


----------



## Easley (Aug 20, 2012)

Chapter 600 will probably be devoted to the reveal, but I hope Naruto's next attack causes some damage. Shattering the mask in a single blow is the best outcome... I would cry tears of joy.


----------



## Recal (Aug 20, 2012)

Dat RickMartin said:


> sasuke and orochimaru go to a super secret area called the senju shrine.
> 
> all the remaining senju clan members dwell there with their existence being unknown to the world.
> 
> ...



I would be totally cool with that.  It'd go with my crack theory about how Orochimaru is a direct descendent sort of Senju (rather than the peace-loving, diluted normals infesting Konoha at the moment. )

I'd change your remaining Senju clan members, though, to _dead_ Senju clan members. Then Sasuke would have to fight a bunch of draugr type abominations to get to the end of the dungeon shrine.  At which point, he fights the big boss and gets the awesome enchanted armour beats the information out of him.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 20, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> The official Viz translation goes like this:
> 
> _Shukaku, Matatabi, Isobu, Songoku, Kokuo, Saiken, Chomei, Gyuki, and Kurama..._
> 
> ...


We all know that is gonna happen.
ck


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2012)

Dat RickMartin said:


> sasuke and oro go to a super secret area called the *Uchiha shrine*.
> 
> all the remaining *Uchiha* clan members dwell there with their existence being unknown to the world.
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Daryoon (Aug 20, 2012)

Chapter needs a token Tobito hint. Probably about time Tobi says something vague about Minato, I guess!


----------



## auem (Aug 20, 2012)

i wonder if kakashi can stop tobi warping....after all tobi can stop kakashi's kamui in effect,so it should work other way round too....

best will be if kakashi can stop tobi warping himself and Kyubi mode naruto hit him directly...


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 20, 2012)

auem said:


> i wonder if kakashi can stop tobi warping....after all tobi can stop kakashi's kamui in effect,so it should work other way round too....
> 
> best will be if kakashi can stop tobi warping himself and Kyubi mode naruto hit him directly...



Unless Tobi lied he can't.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 20, 2012)

im trying to figure out how kakashi is still fighting and havent passed out yet.


----------



## auem (Aug 20, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Unless Tobi lied he can't.



umm...which lie you are talking about?(one during last meet of K7 with sasuke?)


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 20, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> im trying to figure out how kakashi is still fighting and havent passed out yet.



Plot Chakra mang.

@auem yes


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Aug 20, 2012)

i hope that in the next chapter tobi will start to using rinnegan..now naruto is as fast as minato= he will pass his intangibility


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 20, 2012)

i predict a mystery of 7 years is about to be solved!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 20, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> im trying to figure out how kakashi is still fighting and havent passed out yet.



Kakashi is running on plot chakra.


----------



## auem (Aug 20, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> *Plot Chakra mang.*
> 
> @auem yes



he really kamui-ed only small things this time...his 'big' effort to get rid of gedo's head nullified.....
on previous occasions he used it to teleport deidara's blast and sasuke's arrow.....it took out considerable chakras for such massive things....



after last chapter i already took it granted that tobi lied back then...


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 20, 2012)

auem said:


> he really kamui-ed only small things this time...his 'big' effort to get rid of gedo's head nullified.....
> on previous occasions he used it to teleport deidara's blast and sasuke's arrow.....it took out considerable chakras for such massive things....
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but he fought the jins and gm before that and used multiple raikiri.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 20, 2012)

auem said:


> he really kamui-ed only small things this time...*his 'big' effort to get rid of gedo's head nullified.....*
> on previous occasions he used it to teleport deidara's blast and sasuke's arrow.....it took out considerable chakras for such massive things....
> 
> 
> ...



Just because it was nullified, it doesn't mean the chakra he used was given back to him. 

It's impossible to deny that he is suddenly running on several times his chakra capacity for no reasons beyond plot convenience and inconsistency.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 20, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> i predict a mystery of 7 years is about to be solved!!


I predict Kishi drags it out for at least another week.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kakashi is running on *plot chakra*.



And as far legends goes, its suppose to be infinite 



PikaCheeka said:


> Just because it was nullified, it doesn't mean the chakra he used was given back to him.
> 
> It's impossible to deny that he is suddenly running on several times his chakra capacity for no reasons beyond plot convenience and inconsistency.



But not spend the same as using it completely  


Has evil posted any spoilers yet? Im not expecting spoilers from him this week, based on his pattern.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 20, 2012)

would be cool if kyuubi could lend those around him chakra


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> would be cool if kyuubi could lend those around him chakra



If by cool you mean homosex then yes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 20, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> If by cool you mean homosex then yes.


why?            ~.~


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> why?            ~.~



Because I don't like him being a battery whats the point of him powering annoying fodder, he himself is enough


----------



## Shattering (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> would be cool if kyuubi could lend those around him chakra



Mmmm Sasuke could spam Amaterasu + Kagutsuchi like a madman while he rides BM Naruto... I like it


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 20, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Because I don't like him being a battery whats the point of him powering annoying fodder, he himself is enough



KAKASHI sais hi


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 20, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Because I don't like him being a battery whats the point of him powering annoying fodder, he himself is enough


oh come on , this could make a possible "lots of people" vs final villain fight way more interesting.



Shattering said:


> Mmmm Sasuke could spam Amaterasu + Kagutsuchi like a madman while he rides BM Naruto... I like it



see


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 20, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Mmmm Sasuke could spam Amaterasu + Kagutsuchi *like a madman while he rides BM Naruto*... I like it


Not sure if want.


KAKASHI10 said:


> KAKASHI sais hi


I don't like him anymore T_T


Jeαnne said:


> oh come on , this could make a possible "lots of people" vs final villain fight way more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> see



Nah the less I get of him and the other fodder aside from Madara the happier I am, I want me some Sauce.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 20, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Not sure if want.
> 
> I don't like him anymore T_T
> 
> ...


nahhh come on



i want some sauce and mada too...well at least when we switch to them they will not be sharing too much painel time with other characters

i think we will cry blood when the true fodders arrive at the battlefield ...thinking about it, they are definitely taking a while, perhaps they will arrive at dawn


----------



## Shattering (Aug 20, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Not sure if want.



Ok ok It wasn't the best example


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 20, 2012)

Kakashi has always had as much chakra as the plot requires.

If he has to run dry to create tension he will.

Likewise, if he needs to keep going regardless of how much chakra he's already expended he will.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

I get the feeling something extremely random is gonna happen.


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 20, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I get the feeling something extremely random is gonna happen.



Sasuke appears one paneling juubi?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 20, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Sasuke appears one paneling juubi?



Considering the way that Kishimoto writes Sasuke that isn't random at all.

No I'm sure he means something really unexpected.


----------



## Friday (Aug 20, 2012)

A chapter ago, the three powerful Leaf Ninjas were fighting Tobi in harmony. 
Then, everything changed when the Uchiha Clan attacked.​


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe we'll see what's going on with Madara and the Kages...


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Maybe we'll see what's going on with Madara and the Kages...



It's certainly possible that we might switch over to them for a bit and then at the end of the chapter see a page or two of Naruto fighting Tobi and then finally shattering the mask.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 20, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Not sure if want.
> 
> I don't like him anymore T_T
> 
> ...




i *DONT* want any sauce yet, I had enough on my chicken wings last time. 

I want some more TOE, I got mine severed in the war.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 20, 2012)

well i would say that, considering BM naruto's fighting style, anything that lasts more than one chapter will already get repetitive.

since we are at 598, if kishi plans to make tobi's mask break only in 600, there is a chance that we will really switch now.

so i think that either we will get full BM naruto vs Tobi this chapter, and the mask will break at the end, or we will switch

im curious to see how the kages are even holding madara back


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's certainly possible that we might switch over to them for a bit and then at the end of the chapter see a page or two of Naruto fighting Tobi and then finally shattering the mask.



That would be terrible. I wanna see some back and forth with the fight. Not LOL naruto speedblitz win.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 20, 2012)

I personally don't want to see Madara until the 10 tails is revived as it eliminates any possibility of him being trolled by some WOF bull shit.

As the only people who even have a chance of breaking out Mugen Tsukuyomi are the Jinchuriki's, Sasuke, and Madara.


----------



## Klue (Aug 20, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I personally don't want to see Madara until the 10 tails is revived as it eliminates any possibility of him being trolled by some WOF bull shit.
> 
> As the only people who even have a chance of breaking out Mugen Tsukuyomi are the Jinchuriki's, Sasuke, and Madara.



Lol, that's a good point.

If we're not shown anything more from him until after Tobi's identity is revealed, the Juubi or Tobi kicks the bucket, Madara is all but guaranteed to fight Naruto at some point.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im curious to see how the kages are even holding madara back



they're not. its madara's whim (otherwise known as plot shield) that's holding him back. for instance, him deciding that going into Perfect susano'o again would be too bothersome. kishi 



Klue said:


> Lol, that's a good point.
> 
> If we're not shown anything more from him until after Tobi's identity is revealed, the Juubi or Tobi kicks the bucket, Madara is all but guaranteed to fight Naruto at some point.



I think the likelihood of madara becoming the juubi jinchuuriki is higher than ever with Tobi not even bothering to use the rinnegan. (even in these dire conditions )


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 20, 2012)

Octavian said:


> they're not. its madara's whim (otherwise known as plot shield) that's holding him back. for instance, him deciding that going into Perfect susano'o again would be too bothersome. kishi


by holding back i mean, making him wait any longer to go get the kyuubi and actually not getting killed


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, that's a good point.
> 
> If we're not shown anything more from him until after Tobi's identity is revealed, the Juubi or Tobi kicks the bucket, Madara is all but guaranteed to fight Naruto at some point.


I'm 99% sure the fight is going to switch back to Madara after the mask is broken hopefully Madara comes out on top.

Best case scenario for Madara is either Tobi dieing or Juubi revival.



Octavian said:


> they're not. its madara's whim *(otherwise known as plot shield)* that's holding him back. for instance, him deciding that going into Perfect susano'o again would be too bothersome. kishi


Seriously they were hit by a slash that destroyed several mountains and they come out relatively unscathed? 

Kishi should of just had the kages near death after the slash if he wanted them to live and have Madara leave. Would of been a win-win scenario.

Well Madara didn't state he wasn't going to use perfect Susanoo againjust that it would he didn't want too use it hopefully he does.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 20, 2012)

Tobi starts to get his ass whooped by BM Naruto with Kakashi, Guy, and Bee.
Juubi is ready to be whoring around.
Madara comes in the last second to save Tobi, and he's *pissed*.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 20, 2012)

Am I the only hoping for NEXT week chapter? because this 598 will be full of flashback, fighiing and nothing to advance the plot.


----------



## Nic (Aug 20, 2012)

The mask might finally break though.


----------



## Klue (Aug 20, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm 99% sure the fight is going to switch back to Madara after the mask is broken hopefully Madara comes out on top.
> 
> Best case scenario for Madara is either Tobi dieing or Juubi revival.



What do you think is going to happen to the Kages?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> What do you think is going to happen to the Kages?


Since it pretty clear Kishi refuses to kill anyone significant in this war on the good guys side.

I think he intends to have them get knocked out one so they can't impede Madara's progress anymore and he finally leaves without killing anyone.

Because Madara really can't be beaten at this point by the Kages without it coming off as a huge asspull.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 21, 2012)

Since Obito will be revealed in chapter 600 we are going to go to Sakura for a few panels and the rest will be Madara.


----------



## DHxCohaco (Aug 21, 2012)

i predict tobi not beiing able to keep up with naruto's speed and strength so he use the offensive
RINNEGAN  
somehow the maask break then scene switch to madara


----------



## Sarry (Aug 21, 2012)

Going by regular kishi pacing, me thinks...this chapter would be mostly talking and just a build-up to chapter 600.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm losing my hopes to both have any Evil spoiler and that of knowing who the man behind the mask is!
The chapter will most likely be centered about the fight, so I don't believe any revealation to come soon... maybe Tobi starts using his Rinnegan powers.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

i predict scene change to sasuke to piss everyone off


----------



## Mariko (Aug 21, 2012)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> I'm losing my hopes to both have any Evil spoiler and that of knowing who the man behind the mask is!
> The chapter will most likely be centered about the fight, so I don't believe any revealation to come soon... maybe Tobi starts using his Rinnegan powers.



Dat jutsu (or an other one) isn't a revelation for you?

Naruto seems to be about to do something badass after all! 

(Or not, I know...  )


----------



## NO (Aug 21, 2012)

My 598-end prediction.

*Spoiler*: __ 






jayjay32 said:


> Following the death of Guy, Bee, and Kakashi, Naruto finally puts an end to the evil existence we know as Tobi. In Tobi's dying breath, he utters "...Sasuke...", leaving Naruto clueless and confused. Falling to his knees, tears drop silently down Naruto's face. As he feints from exhaustion, jounin and friends come to take Naruto back home. When Naruto wakes up in Konoha, Sakura explains that Oonoki was able to seal Madara into the death god, unfortunately at the cost of his own life.
> 
> After mourning the war losses, everyone is celebrating the outcome of the war with ramen and sake in Konoha. As universal gift to Konoha for defeating Tobi, all villages pledge to help rebuild Konoha to recover from the damage Pain caused. Declaring "I'm way too old for this bullshit", Tsunade resigns from her position as Kage and nominates Naruto. The daimyo agrees and a depressed Naruto takes on the helm of hokage, still thinking about Sasuke.
> 
> ...


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> My 598-end prediction.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



One of the worst predictions I have ever had the displeasure of reading.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> My 598-end prediction.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I'm glad you aren't Kishi.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 21, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> My 598-end prediction.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


i don't understand

is this a prediction or fanfiction


----------



## kzk (Aug 21, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> My 598-end prediction.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Reminds me of how Animorphs ended. I hate when the end intentionally leaves massive cliff hangers.


----------



## NO (Aug 21, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I'm glad you aren't Kishi.


Was it really that bad?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Was it really that bad?


Yes, and you should feel bad.


----------



## NO (Aug 21, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Yes, and you should feel bad.


Thoughts on the first line?

_Following the death of Guy, Bee, and Kakashi, Naruto finally puts an end to the evil existence we know as Tobi. _


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Thoughts on the first line?
> 
> _Following the death of Guy, Bee, and Kakashi, Naruto finally puts an end to the evil existence we know as Tobi. _


Good guy deaths would be nice, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## NO (Aug 21, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Good guy deaths would be nice, but that's not going to happen.



Alright, thoughts on this line? 

_"Kimimaro..." Juugo whispers. _


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 21, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Alright, thoughts on this line?
> 
> _"Kimimaro..." Juugo whispers. _



Pretty homo.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 21, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Alright, thoughts on this line?
> 
> _"Kimimaro..." Juugo whispers. _



LOL I can tell youre joking after this line but


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> One of the worst predictions I have ever had the displeasure of reading.



lmaoo agreed it was by far top 10 worst


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 21, 2012)

"did i leave the stove on" orochimaru whispered as he was sucked into itachi's bottle

"damn, i really did leave the stove on" orochimaru whispered in sasuke's ear, as he was revived


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a feeling that we're going to see Tobi's mask come off this chapter without the face being shown.  Then it's going to switch to Gokage vs. Madara at the end and the next chapter.  Then Madara's going to end up at the unveiling in 600.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 21, 2012)

" As Sasuke leaves the cave, he is confronted by Orochimaru. "sss...Come back alive, Sasuke...I need your body." Sasuke goes up to him and gives him a bro hug. "Thanks...for everything." A surprised Orochimaru returns the hug."


----------



## Fay (Aug 21, 2012)

Jay. said:


> " As Sasuke leaves the cave, he is confronted by Orochimaru. "sss...Come back alive, Sasuke...I need your body." Sasuke goes up to him and gives him a bro hug. "Thanks...for everything." A surprised Orochimaru returns the hug."



Where did you read that ?


----------



## Kusa (Aug 21, 2012)

Sasuke hugging Orochimaru would be the biggest troll after Nagato being a cripple.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 21, 2012)

Sasuke is asexual. Oro is eye-sexual.


----------



## Bart (Aug 21, 2012)

*Madara:* _Theatricality and deception are powerful agents to the uninitiated... but we are initiated, aren't we Kakashi? Members of the League of Sharingan!_
[Lifts Kakashi] 
*Madara:* _And you betrayed us! _
*Kakashi:* _You were excommunicated... by a gang of psychopaths!_ 
[Madara beats Kakashi and throws him to the ground] 
*Madara:* _I AM the League of Sharingan, and I'm here to fulfill Madara Uchiha's destiny!_


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 21, 2012)

Naruto and Tobi fight, Tobi is overwhelmed, he asspulls some new jutsu. end of chapter.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 21, 2012)

regardless of what happens, if it has naruto in it then i will proceed to coat my screen with a layer of translucent sage whore essence
coat it good
coat it _real_ good


----------



## NO (Aug 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Where did you read that ?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just want 3 pages that tell us where Orochimaru/Sasuke are. Stick them at the start of the chapter, and then resume Tobi speculation.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 21, 2012)

tobi's getting owned mask breaks.

cliffhanger will be the mask falling apart gai saying you.


----------



## Famouss (Aug 21, 2012)

Switches to Gokage and whole chapter is Madara posing and chapter ends with him stating he will showcase a new forbidden sharingan move.


----------



## Fay (Aug 21, 2012)

I hope the mask breaks and the alliance arrives...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> I hope the mask breaks and the alliance arrives...



Why does the Alliance even need to be there? Tobi's getting his ass kicked without them. Then again, 95% of them are 100% useless.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2012)

The other 5% of them are 95% useless


----------



## Fay (Aug 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why does the Alliance even need to be there? Tobi's getting his ass kicked without them. Then again, 95% of them are 100% useless.



Because I want to see some of the rookies show off their powers ...Kishi said all our favorite characters will shine, he better mean it


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2012)

good more fodders for Obito to destroy.


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> tobi's getting owned mask breaks.
> 
> cliffhanger will be the mask falling apart gai saying you.



You mean Kakashi. 


Chapter 599:

Naruto: You're...... Madara?
Tobi: .......!
Naruto: How are you Madara? I thought he was the other guy. You just look older.



Klue: 
Nic:


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2012)

More like Naruto with a stunned expression.


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

Nic said:


> More like Naruto with a stunned expression.



Why?

Because he doesn't recognize who it is?


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why?
> 
> Because he doesn't recognize who it is?



no because Kishi is that lame. lol


----------



## vered (Aug 21, 2012)

we'll probably see new feats of BM naruto this chapter but i have the feeling things will turn around by a surprise move of Tobi.or perhaps a surprise revelation?i expect it to be mostly a fighting chapter with mostly new techs/powers on display or perhaps even a hint at Naruto's that jutsu.


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2012)

new jutsu?  The spirit rasengan bomb?


----------



## Escargon (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> You mean Kakashi.
> 
> 
> Chapter 599:
> ...



Wait what? What do you mean older Madara? Its Obito obviously and those are scars.

Except that the first wrinkle under his eye belongs to his eye and the rest of the wrinkles are obviously aging wrinkles, so be prepared for Madara clone cause Tobi said "this clone doesnt have its mind on its own" to Kabuto cause Tobi is a clone and when Tobi shows his face to Naruto Naruto will be crazy cause theres already another Madara and we will get a new chapter named "Two Madaras" and Kishimoto trolling us all?


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 21, 2012)

S/T rasenbomb...yeah, yeah, that's the ticket.......


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

If Tobi ends up being a Madara clone I'm going to slap myself because it was the first choice I thought of before I changed my mind.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 21, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Wait what? What do you mean older Madara? Its Obito obviously and those are scars.
> 
> Except that the first wrinkle under his eye belongs to his eye and the rest of the wrinkles are obviously aging wrinkles, so be prepared for Madara clone cause Tobi said "this clone doesnt have its mind on its own" to Kabuto cause Tobi is a clone and when Tobi shows his face to Naruto Naruto will be crazy cause theres already another Madara and we will get a new chapter named "Two Madaras" and Kishimoto trolling us all?



Shocking reveal? Check.
Explaining a lot? Check.
Supporting themes? No but the guy would be badass.

I predict the identity is finally revealed and many awesome Narutoscenes.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why does the Alliance even need to be there? Tobi's getting his ass kicked without them. Then again, 95% of them are 100% useless.



If the Alliance arrives in time for Tobi's mask to break, then that just makes the scene more dramatic because he'll have been fully exposed in front of everyone.


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> You mean Kakashi.
> 
> 
> Chapter 599:
> ...



sure. 

same group of people who thought Pain was Konan. 


anyways still two weeks till the revelation.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 21, 2012)

Nic said:


> sure.
> 
> same group of people who thought Pain was Konan.
> 
> ...



Well Pein being Konan was laughable. Buuut Tobi STILL being Madara would be pretty cool I think.


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Well Pein being Konan was laughable. Buuut Tobi STILL being Madara would be pretty cool I think.



There is already one Madara, being two would simply be a waste of panel space.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 21, 2012)

the mask breaking will be reminiscent of the tobi/minato fight.....a very fast naruto in BM letting tobi eat a rasengan, and tobi will be too late to react due to his speed and will be eating dirt like last time.....mask breaks.......reveal....


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2012)

would be nice if the cliffhanger is tobi's face, but i doubt it.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 21, 2012)

Nic said:


> sure.
> 
> same group of people who thought Pain was Konan.
> 
> ...



u waiting for nothin cuz he's not obito. the fact that u think its too obv its obito, its obv hes not


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 21, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> u waiting for nothin cuz he's not obito. the fact that u think its too obv its obito, its obv hes not



I'm tired of seeing this "Reverse Occam's Razor" argument.


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

Nic said:


> would be nice if the cliffhanger is tobi's face, but i doubt it.



I doubt it too, but it's not impossible. Tobi's face would make a perfect cliff hanger.

Either his mask breaks this week, and Tobi's face is featured in the opening of next chapter, or we'll see his face this week, and begin the explanation immediately in the next.

Both works.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> I doubt it too, but it's not impossible. Tobi's face would make a perfect cliff hanger.
> 
> Either his mask breaks this week, and Tobi's face is featured in the opening of next chapter, *or we'll see his face this week, and begin the explanation immediately in the next.
> *
> Both works.



This is the option I am honestly hoping for.


----------



## Menma the Nukenin (Aug 21, 2012)

It’s not a prediction exactly. It’s like a very rough prediction with fanfiction style. Just for fun, I can’t be sure. 

Chapter 598 (or 600) Revelation.

Chapter begins with Madara vs Gokage fight.

Madara: You disappointed me. I’ve done here and leave for Kyuubi.

He restores an Absolute Susanoo and flies away from the battlefield on it. 
Panels change. Shinobi army finds the place where Naruto fights with Tobi. They see giant Gedo Mazou and hurry. Change panels. *Here Kishi shows us THAT jutsu, which helps Naruto to kick Tobi*. Naruto jumps away, and we see that Tobi’s mask cracks and falls off when he rises. Tobi stands and hard breathes. All see that Tobi is Obito. 

Allies/Gai/Naruto/Bee: …?!
_We see all army squads surrounding the battlefield. All are shocked._
Kakashi: Wha… what? I expected it, but I didn’t want to believe in it! Impossible! I saw you dead under the rocks.
Tobi/Obito becomes straight.
Tobi/Obito: Yeah, now you see the other side of shinobi world, when the close friends turn bad and trait you. That’s all because you betrayed first. You give a word to save lovely to you people and then they die. Your dad lived such a pity life due to shinobi dualistic standarts. I’m no one and I want all to become no one. Join to me and we will allow this world to rest.
Kakashi: I take this world as it is. We can’t be powerful at all.
Tobi/Obito: No!  We should unite into one mind that never has vulnerabilities. It will never harm itself, and we all will be safe as one.
Kakashi: Bullshit!
Tobi/Obito: Oh, I see you all come to be first guests to enter Infinity Tsukuyomi! Now I’ll crush you with my overwhelming power and then we will fall asleep. 

All are ready to confront him. Tobi/Obito stands in fighting pose. His hands are nearly to be coupled in a seal. 
End of the chapter.

Chapter 599 (or 601) Man of hopes and dreams.

Naruto raises his head up.

Naruto: Hey! Look up, what is it?
Tobi instinctively do the same as others. All see the flying Susanoo. 
Gai: Is it a bird?
Kakashi: No, it’s just the Susanoo…
Susanoo lands near Tobi/Obito. Madara takes it off.
All: !!!
Naruto: Madara? Does that mean Gokage were defeated?
Madara to Naruto: They are fighting too boring. Instead I want to continue our private battle.
Naruto: Why?..
Madara to Tobi/Obito: You’ve made a lot of unnecessary things… How you will explain it?
He looks at shinobi army and thinks “….”
Tobi/Obito: I… I lost a chance to resurrect you.
Kakashi/Gai/Naruto/Bee: …?!
Madara: Oh, I see you’ve revived Juubi. But why this boy is alive? Is he really an Uzumaki as I’ve heard?
Tobi/Obito: Yes, but he is still a jinchuuriki.
Madara: Wait, are you reviving incomplete Juubi?
Tobi/Obito: Yes I am.
Madara: Oh… We should retreat. 
Tobi/Obito takes barrier off and teleports with Madara and Gedo Mazo away.

Allies run to Naruto, Gai, Bee and shocked Kakashi to help them and ask about the fight.
Change panels.
Villains appear near the caves with giant skeletons of animals. One cave was crushed by Sasuke. Tobi/Obito notices that.

Tobi/Obito: Impossible… He has escaped!
Madara: Who?
Tobi/Obito: My pawn from last of the Uchihas. He has obtained EMS. I wanted him gain the Rinnegan to revive you as planned before. I failed with Nagato.
Madara makes Mokuton Bunshin and leaves it with roaring Gedo Mazo. Tobi/Obito and Madara go down into the abandoned hideout inside the cave.
Madara: What about Zetsu? I want hear all things you’ve done while I was dead.
Madara looks at Tobi/Obito and he and we see that Tobi now is Madara’s brother Izuna!
Madara: Stop it. Stop mirroring peoples’ hopes and dreams. I said to do it only on next Mizukage whoever he is. Hope is nothing, just kind of lie and manipulation. We were going to kill it forevermore in the Infinity Tsukuyomi. No hopes, no future. Flawless dream in peace.
While Madara is speaking, Tobi’s face warps in style like pattern on his first mask, this is his appearance genjutsu. He makes cancellation seals.
Madara: You shouldn’t forget that…
Tobi’s mouth appears.
Tobi/Unknown: …Yes, of course…
Tobi’s eyes appear.
Madara: …Kagami Uchiha!
Tobi’s face appear.
Kagami: I’ll explain you all.

Chapter ends with Kagami’s words. We see his real face and hair. The panel is copying top panel of eight page of chapter 487. Kagami walks as Sasuke on that panel and Madara as Tobi. Bones and stones are crushed, light partly covers this gloomy place through the holes in ceiling. Dramatic accompaniment.
Preview: Now the truth will be finally revealed!!! How did Kagami and Madara make such a sinister plan?


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> This is the option I am honestly hoping for.



Everyone is hoping for it, believe me.

For the last 5-6 weeks, the popular prediction always includes a mask shattering cliff hanger.

The wait is killing me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Everyone is hoping for it, believe me.
> 
> For the last 5-6 weeks, the popular prediction always includes a mask shattering cliff hanger.
> 
> The wait is killing me.



Yeah but it can shatter and we just see shocked people, I want a face as the last page


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah but it can shatter and we just see shocked people, I want a face as the last page



I know - showing his face at the end saves us a week. If Tobi's face isn't shown, then the Telegrams is going to look largely familiar to what we've seen over the past few weeks.

Tobi's face puts an end to all of that.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 21, 2012)

No way are we going to have the mask shattering and get to see Tobi's face in the span of a single chapter.

It will be just like Madara's reveal.

First, the coffin is summoned as a cliffhanger.

Then, the following chapter is spent entirely on building up the reveal, which happens on the last couple of pages.

But it's still a chapter too early to talk about shattering masks.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> No way are we going to have the mask shattering and get to see Tobi's face in the span of a single chapter.
> 
> It will be just like Madara's reveal.
> 
> ...



Coffin and madara were summoned same chap 

We didn't see what Muu summoned until the start of the chap kekekeke


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 21, 2012)

If we never see Tobi's face, I will laugh so hard. 



Menma the Nukenin said:


> Naruto: Hey! Look up, what is it?
> Tobi instinctively do the same as others. All see the flying Susanoo.
> Gai: Is it a bird?
> Kakashi: No, it’s just the Susanoo…



HAHAHAHAHA. No biggie, Kakashi. Just a perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2012)

yeah watch him die with his mask on. lol 



T-Bag said:


> u waiting for nothin cuz he's not obito. the fact that u think its too obv its obito, its obv hes not



is this suppose to be english?


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Aug 21, 2012)

if tobi is from the future ima laugh my ass off.

that would be so much of a rip-off from Dragonball Z


----------



## kzk (Aug 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I'm tired of seeing this "Reverse Occam's Razor" argument.



Occam's Razor doesn't really support the idea that Tobi is Obito.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If we never see Tobi's face, I will laugh so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA. No biggie, Kakashi. Just a perfect Susano'o.


i loled at this. I mean, its totally normal to see a bird of this size


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

Flying Perfect Susanoo, will happen, during Tobi's death scene.

I'd image Tobi will go out the way of Bleach's Kaname Tōsen. Killed right before delivering his dying breath to Kakashi - assuming Tobi is actually Obito. 

Madara's Susanoo's posture will match Jeanne's sig image without fault. Okay, after we trade Sasuke's Chidori for a giant chakra sword.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Flying Perfect Susanoo, will happen, during Tobi's death scene.
> 
> I'd image Tobi will go out the way of Bleach's Kaname Tōsen. Killed right before delivering his dying breath to Kakashi - assuming Tobi is actually Obito.



Tobi is Obito with rock's soul controlling the body. When the rock crushed Obito, it performed soul-transfer ritual. Also, watch Madara having CS2, enabling his Susanoo to fly


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2012)

hey, madara's susanoo has wings


----------



## BroKage (Aug 21, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> u waiting for nothin cuz he's not obito. the fact that u think its too obv its obito, its obv hes not


We thought it was too obvious that Pain was Nagato, and he turned out to be... Nagato.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 21, 2012)

Aerial Perfect Susano'o slashes ? Oh god


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 21, 2012)

Shice said:


> We thought it was too obvious that Pain was Nagato, and he turned out to be... Nagato.



And it was stupid to even question that.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Aerial Perfect Susano'o slashes ? Oh god


They cut the atmosphere to create airless gaps that can tear you to shreds and suffocate you.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 21, 2012)

Occam's razor.


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Tobi is Obito with rock's soul controlling the body. When the rock crushed Obito, it performed soul-transfer ritual. Also, watch Madara having CS2, enabling his Susanoo to fly



Oh-okay, settle down.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2012)

madara's susanoo is a fucking gundam


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 21, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> They cut the atmosphere to create airless gaps that can tear you to shreds and suffocate you.



Sounds about right


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara's susanoo is a fucking gundam



All of Kakuzu's techs are references to Gundam lolz.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 21, 2012)

Kishi will make it so that Zetsu helped Obito get a body and then Obito went back to retrieve his eye under his rock


----------



## Humite Juubi (Aug 21, 2012)

Occam's Razor actually supports the theory that we currently cannot tell who really Tobi is.


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

Humite Juubi said:


> Occam's Razor actually supports the theory that we currently cannot tell who really Tobi is.



Want to elaborate?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you smell that?
Do you smell that!

This is the last night people. The last night of Rinnegan over hype. I can feel the tears forming already. When I wake tomorrow...no more Preta Path BS! Naruto shroud shall not be absorbed!

No moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee nonsense.


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 21, 2012)

Naruto 598: *The true Thunder god!*

:sanji


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 21, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Naruto 598: *The true Thunder god!*
> 
> :sanji



Is this the one where raikage shows up and beats everyone again OHK?


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 21, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Is this the one where raikage shows up and beats everyone again OHK?



It's too early for the spoilers :sanji


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 21, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Do you smell that?
> Do you smell that!
> 
> This is the last night people. The last night of Rinnegan over hype. I can feel the tears forming already. When I wake tomorrow...no more Preta Path BS! Naruto shroud shall not be absorbed!
> ...


technically preta path already absorbed some of the shroud:

[ 5 ]
[ 5 ] (mainly the top right panel)

well the shroud itself around naruto's body wasn't absorbed (since it wasn't close enough to nagato's absorbtion field), but a chunk of the chakra arm that was directly connected to the shroud was absorbed.


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 21, 2012)

THE MASK BETTER COME OFF TOMORROW!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 21, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Naruto 598: *The true Thunder god!*
> 
> :sanji





Is this the title for the next chapter?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 21, 2012)

wheres my predictions at?!!!

i remember the days when this thread would get 150 pages with predictions and arguments.

anyways im gonna go predict that tobi identity drip with more clues.

im predicting hes izuna or FUGAKU!@!!@ 

how much of a mind fuck would that be anyways.

i think since we got the cliff hanger or naruto doing a dash towards tobi last chapter, this chapter will have nothing to do with him.

either we will finally get the aftermath of madara trolling the kages or oro and sasuke have a walk in the roads talking about their feelings.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

> i think since we got the cliff hanger or naruto doing a dash towards tobi last chapter, this chapter will have nothing to do with him.
> 
> either we will finally get the aftermath of madara trolling the kages or oro and sasuke have a walk in the roads talking about their feelings.



I'm leaning towards us seeing Madara fighting the Kages and possibly a bit of Naruto and Tobi in the last page or two.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Aug 21, 2012)

Hopefully a bit of the Madara vs Kage fight. I want to know how it continues.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 21, 2012)

You guys predicting madara stuff. *WHY?*

Dont you  want more biju mode feats and tobi offensive techniques? 

Since when has dashing at someone with everyone screaming "kill the bastard!" a cliffhanger for NOT showing a beatdown/ fight?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 21, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> You guys predicting madara stuff. *WHY?*
> 
> Dont you  want more biju mode feats and tobi offensive techniques?
> 
> Since when has dashing at someone with everyone screaming "kill the bastard!" a cliffhanger for NOT showing a beatdown/ fight?



kishi has a tendency of when stuff is about to come to a close he goes to something else


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 21, 2012)

Better be some Bijuu Mode fighting without going full kyuubi mode.


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> You guys predicting madara stuff. *WHY?*
> 
> Dont you  want more biju mode feats and tobi offensive techniques?
> 
> Since when has dashing at someone with everyone screaming "kill the bastard!" a cliffhanger for NOT showing a beatdown/ fight?



Once Tobi's mask comes off, the count down to Madara begins. How will he get involved? Flying Susanoo, is the obvious answer.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 21, 2012)

xXHancockXx said:


> Hopefully a bit of the Madara vs Kage fight. I want to know how it continues.



That fight ended since Madara doesn't give a shit about the Kages anymore


----------



## xXHancockXx (Aug 21, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> That fight ended since Madara doesn't give a shit about the Kages anymore



Well, I think they will try to do something to prevent him from going away at least. After all they - the Kage - promised that they will handle him.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Better be some Bijuu Mode fighting without going full kyuubi mode.



I really hope that it is an entire chapter of that but I really get the feeling that this is a perfect moment for Kishi to change the focus to another fight/group.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2012)

I predict naruto and madara being badass.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really hope that it is an entire chapter of that but I really get the feeling that this is a perfect moment for Kishi to change the focus to another fight/group.



I won't complain if it is Madara killing some Kage.


----------



## NW (Aug 21, 2012)

I predict that Kakashi Raikiris Tobi's mask off, revealing him to be Obito!

Then another boulder falls on the left side of Obito's body, finishing him off for good!:ho


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

Someone said a while back that they predicted Madara arriving on the battlefield with the gokage screaming and running after him. I want this to happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 21, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> You guys predicting madara stuff. *WHY?*
> 
> Dont you  want more biju mode feats and tobi offensive techniques?
> 
> Since when has dashing at someone with everyone screaming "kill the bastard!" a cliffhanger for NOT showing a beatdown/ fight?



No amount of drugs or torture could make me prefer a Naruto scene over a Madara one. And I'm fairly certain he isn't going down now so I don't have to worry about that, either.

The Madara fight has at least been amusing. This Naruto v. Tobi one has been a joke, IMO. It's just Tobi getting the shit kicked out of him and a lot of long, tedious explanations.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> I won't complain if it is Madara killing some Kage.



I don't know about killing but he should be handily mopping the floor with them. 



Menacing Eyes said:


> Someone said a while back that they predicted Madara arriving on the battlefield with the gokage screaming and running after him. I want this to happen.





Yeah, I'm not expecting that to happen.  If he arrives then he arrives alone, I get the feeling that he would be annoyed by the Kages following him and thus take them out.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 21, 2012)

i would not mind some madara awesomeness maybe a new jutsu black hole maybe. but if maybe a waste because we all know the kages cant do anything to him. but i have always thought he had a space time jutsu minato kinda implied it. when he was trying to figure out tobis identity. or more comets. but i also want to see more bijuu mode  and what it can do.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 21, 2012)

I predict Tobi summoning the Sharingtank to counter BM mode.


----------



## NW (Aug 21, 2012)

I hope we don't go back to Madara any time soon. He's such a boring and bland character.



> but i have always thought he had a space time jutsu minato kinda implied it. when he was trying to figure out tobis identity.


He didn't imply shit. He was talking about Tobi and Tobi alone. 



> or more comets. but i also want to see more bijuu mode and what it can do.


Bijuu mode makes those comets look like pebbles.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2012)

Naruto will backhand a meteor.


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I hope we don't go back to Madara any time soon. He's such a boring and bland character.
> 
> He didn't imply shit. He was talking about Tobi and Tobi alone.
> 
> Bijuu mode makes those comets look like pebbles.



Part of the reason why Minato asked Tobi if he were Madara, was because Tobi entered Konoha without pausing to deal with Konoha's barrier.

On some level, one could reasonable argue that Minato implied that Madara was capable of some form of Space/Time migration.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> No amount of drugs or torture could make me prefer a Naruto scene over a Madara one. And I'm fairly certain he isn't going down now so I don't have to worry about that, either.
> 
> The Madara fight has at least been amusing. This Naruto v. Tobi one has been a joke, IMO. It's just Tobi getting the shit kicked out of him and a lot of long, tedious explanations.


you have no mercy, do you?


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 21, 2012)

This fight Between Tobi and Naruto isn't bad, now the Uchiha bros, that was straight up awful.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> This fight Between Tobi and Naruto isn't bad, now the Uchiha bros, that was straight up awful.


the kabuto fight was awful because of the objective, it was not an all out fight


now we have an all out fight between tobi and these 4 and what we get?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> No amount of drugs or torture could make me prefer a Naruto scene over a Madara one. And I'm fairly certain he isn't going down now so I don't have to worry about that, either.
> 
> The Madara fight has at least been amusing. This Naruto v. Tobi one has been a joke, IMO. It's just Tobi getting the shit kicked out of him and a lot of long, tedious explanations.



Even though naruto is in fact my favorite character, thats no my issue with switching the scene. I just dont think kishi should build up a fight with a end- of- chapter cliffhanger like that, only to switch right at the start of the next chapter. If madara had rushed the kages at the end of a chapter, and the scene switched to naruto, i'd feel the same way about the decision.

Also, I've enjoyed this tobi fight, and it seems most agree. The first chapter of the battle was awesome, It had taijutsu, strategy, and tobi being a boss. The second chapter was a lot of talking, yes- but the kakashi hypothesis was necassary to confirm. The most recent chapter explained tobi's power after all these chapters. necessary. Now a pure fight can ensue. Also, if you're saying naruto and co. vs. the jinpaths was bad, I disagree on that too.
Dont really feal like explaining why right now, but it's generally agreed that both that fight, and the madara fight have been good...

Hell, I really do want to see madara wreck some shit. But I'd just prefer a more oportune switch-over point.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 21, 2012)

Tobi vs Naruto?

I must have missed this fight.

Oh wait, it didn't even happen.



There's no point in going back to Madara unless something drastic happens like a someone dying.

If you want to see that fight go read the previous 10 chapters dedicated to it where nothing happens.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the kabuto fight was awful *because of the objective*, it was not an all out fight
> 
> 
> now we have an all out fight between tobi and these 4 and what we get?



That is bs, objective or not, there were a lot of things both Itachi and Sasuke could have done to make the fight more interesting, but instead it was awful.

First part of he fight was awesome, the meh part (not awful mode) came with the kamui explanation, but unlike the Uchiha fight it can still improve.


----------



## Klue (Aug 21, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Tobi vs Naruto?
> 
> I must have missed this fight.
> 
> ...



Madara vs the Kages? No one here wants to see that.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara vs the Kages? No one here wants to see that.



madara: are you done, yet?
madara: i am so bored.
madara: oh you broke m toe-tail.

kages:wheezing, puuff, puff

uchiha fans: OMG like this fight is so kewl.

everyone else :rolleyes


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Part of the reason why Minato asked Tobi if he were Madara, was because Tobi entered Konoha without pausing to deal with Konoha's barrier.
> 
> On some level, one could reasonable argue that Minato implied that Madara was capable of *some form of Space/Time migration*.


 
Been able to pass the barrier
control kyubi
hate for the village
have a sharinga
knows about the weaking of the seal

^ he based that on tobi been madara.

The ST part was when he was figthing that he realizr tobi ST was above the 2 and his 







Jeαnne said:


> the kabuto fight was awful because of the objective, it was not an all out fight
> 
> 
> now we have an all out fight between tobi and these 4 and w*hat we get?*



A cheerleader called guy, a blind guy called Kakashi, a paraplegic 8tails with bee, a Kyubi playing pokemon master with Naruto.



9:56pm and KAKASHI10 is till here


----------



## Gabe (Aug 21, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I hope we don't go back to Madara any time soon. He's such a boring and bland character.
> 
> He didn't imply shit. He was talking about Tobi and Tobi alone.
> 
> Bijuu mode makes those comets look like pebbles.



no he when he was trying to figure out tobis identity he said a man that can control the kyuubi get pass the anbu, are you madara and has a space time jutsu greater then mine and the 2nd hokage and can control the kyuubi something like this. , that to me implied that madara could have a space time jutsu.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 21, 2012)

Minato will end up looking like a fool when Obito's face is revealed lol.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 21, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Minato will end up looking like a fool when Obito's face is revealed lol.



why it would make sense since minato made tobi look like a genin vs him.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara vs the Kages? No one here wants to see that.



Screw that fight.

Plays with the Kages.
Kages make a tiny comeback.
Plays with the Kages.
Kages make a tiny comeback.
Plays with the Kages.
Kages make a tiny comeback.
Says he's going to leave. 
*Plays with the Kages.*


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Screw that fight.
> 
> Plays with the Kages.
> Kages make a tiny comeback.
> ...



I don't think that he will be playing with the Kages anymore, he'll be pretty serious now considering that he seemed a bit ticked off.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 21, 2012)

Because he wasn't serious before.

25 susanoo's.
2 meteors.
perfect susanoo.

Not serious at all.



He's bored and wants to leave.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't think that he will be playing with the Kages anymore, he'll be pretty serious now considering that he seemed a bit ticked off.



If he was serious he would be in Perfect Susanoo butt raping them 1 by 1.

Are we getting the issue tonight?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't think that he will be playing with the Kages anymore, he'll be pretty serious now considering that he seemed a bit ticked off.



Even now more after pulling it out and not been able to accomplish what he wanted with it.  

On the serious note
Madara should one hit kill 2 kages and the put tsunade to give him some fan service.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't think that he will be playing with the Kages anymore, he'll be pretty serious now considering that he seemed a bit ticked off.



Let's hope so. I can't stand to see a fight where quite literally nothing happens anymore.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 21, 2012)

I want to see Sasuke learn the truth, then be absorbed by Oro.  Wonder what Juugo would do when faced with the delima of helping Sasuke or Orochimaru.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 21, 2012)

Madara drops some meteros on the Kages and leaves like a boss.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> That is bs, objective or not, there were a lot of things both Itachi and Sasuke could have done to make the fight more interesting, but instead it was awful.
> 
> First part of he fight was awesome, the meh part (not awful mode) came with the kamui explanation, but unlike the Uchiha fight it can still improve.


objective: stop edo tensei

defend until izanami activates.

what would they do? spend chakra?

imagine if it was all out, full killing intent, it would have been a totally different fight.


now this tobi fight, it just feels off for me, i dont know. To think that we had a full bijuu fight in this already, fucking gedou mazou that was off-paneled, and now tobi simply doesnt attack...i dont know.

This fight, for what it has, should be feeling nothing short of epic, but its coming off as dull.

Basically, it has so much and is giving us so little. Juubi seems to be about to get revived and we simply dont feel the thrill, this fight lacks emotion when we consider what is being played here.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't think that he will be playing with the Kages anymore, he'll be pretty serious now considering that he seemed a bit ticked off.



Last time we saw him, he was doing some type of release jutsu. So yeah, he's probably going to try and rolfstomp them now. Which makes me wonder what the heck is going to help the kages, unless Sasuke and Oro show up.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Because he wasn't serious before.
> 
> 25 susanoo's.
> 2 meteors.
> ...



That was just him playing around and perfect susanoo would have done the job if it wasn't for the edo jutsu dispelling. 

Yes, he was bored and wanted to leave but Onoki tried to stop him.  I assuming that Madara is really annoyed and will thus quickly take out the kages so he can leave. 



Hossaim said:


> If he was serious he would be in Perfect Susanoo butt raping them 1 by 1.



He might just do that though it isn't necessary even if he was fighting seriously.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> onow tobi simply doesnt attack...i dont know.
> 
> .



since when tobi has done ANY offensive jutsus besides his bread and butter?


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 21, 2012)

Could the Shinobi Alliance reach the Kages and Edo Madara first instead? I mean they were running toward Naruto and co., but with the recent hints that Kishi gave, it might be that the K11 and the rest of the troops be the ones who turn the tide against Edo Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2012)

madara might just leave a meteor for the kages while he goes away 


perhaps if madara arrive at tobi's fight things will get epic



KAKASHI10 said:


> since when tobi has done ANY offensive jutsus besides his bread and butter?



thats the whole problem


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 21, 2012)

>Shinobi Alliance arrives
>Madara uses Shinra Tensei
>Is Super Effective!


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Could the Shinobi Alliance reach the Kages and Edo Madara first instead? I mean they were running toward Naruto and co., but with the recent hints that Kishi gave, it might be that the K11 and the rest of the troops be the ones who turn the tide against Edo Madara.



I don't see the K11 and the rest of the troops changing the equation too much even if they reach Madara.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't see the K11 and the rest of the troops changing the equation too much even if they reach Madara.



It would add more dead bodies, that is for sure.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 21, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Last time we saw him, he was doing some type of release jutsu. So yeah, he's probably going to try and rolfstomp them now. Which makes me wonder what the heck is going to help the kages, unless Sasuke and Oro show up.



oro and sasuke as of yet can't do much either.


----------



## Famouss (Aug 21, 2012)

How would you feel if the entire chapter was K11 running/thinking again?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2012)

Famouss said:


> How would you feel if the entire chapter was K11 running/thinking again?


i will pluck my eyes out


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i will pluck my eyes out


Better change your name to Shisui then.


----------



## kzk (Aug 21, 2012)

AMG Zetsu is the one who knows everything.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 21, 2012)

Famouss said:


> How would you feel if the entire chapter was K11 running/thinking again?



After the manga has only JUST gotten back to normal timing and we've waited for this chapter after a great cliffhanger?

I'd personally hunt Kishi down myself and deliver vengence on par with Pains.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 21, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Better change your name to Shisui then.


>_____>

i need to learn his technique


----------



## Flynn (Aug 21, 2012)

Famouss said:


> How would you feel if the entire chapter was K11 running/thinking again?



On and off migrains for the rest of the day, pretty much. But let's not think about that at all.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 21, 2012)

Before I log out I will say only this:

3 panels will be only significant shot in this chapter. MARK MY WORDS.

PS No I'm not trolling.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Before I log out I will say only this:
> 
> 3 panels will be only significant shot in this chapter. MARK MY WORDS.
> 
> PS No I'm not trolling.


Let me guess. A 3 panel shot of Naruto punching Tobi in the face.

Link removed


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 21, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> That is bs, objective or not,* there were a lot of things both Itachi and Sasuke could have done to make the fight more interesting*, but instead it was awful.
> 
> First part of he fight was awesome, the meh part (not awful mode) came with the kamui explanation, but unlike the Uchiha fight it can still improve.



Lmao, you make it look like they write the manga or something


----------



## KevKev (Aug 21, 2012)

I rather see K11 running to Naruto and making it there than getting the same kind of progress we got in the last chapter  see something new, you know?


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 21, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> Lmao, you make it look like they write the manga or something



Jeanne got the point, funny how is hard for you to grasp it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2012)

...I'm beginning to think this will be a chapter to hype Tobi instead of Naruto.

I'm scared.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 21, 2012)

rookies would get murdered by tobi i think they would get in the way. i think they will be used to hype tobi more by him shirina tensei the whole alliance coming. or they will get in the way and naruto will have to save them and some body may get hurt. i hope tobi dos use the rinnegan soon or something new. maybe some futton jutsus from the fan. unless it is just used as a battering ram


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> ...I'm beginning to think this will be a chapter to hype Tobi instead of Naruto.
> 
> I'm scared.



I think that would only be the case if Tobi was to be the final villain which seems pretty unlikely these days.  If this chapter does focus on the fight between Tobi and Naruto I can see Tobi doing pretty well for himself but Naruto should be fighting evenly with Tobi if he doesn't have an advantage over Tobi.


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> ...I'm beginning to think this will be a chapter to hype Tobi instead of Naruto.
> 
> I'm scared.



Naruto got his hype already.
Be scared.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 22, 2012)

The idea of hype is ridiculous

Is that how most on NF really judge the manga? BY HYPE?

When something is hyped its basically saying its Unproven like "a Ball player having alot of hype before entering a league".

Naruto can't be hyped because we already know what he can do.

And if Tobi kicks his ass this chapter its not because of Hype its because he is strong or stronger still.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi finally makes use of his Rin'negan skills or other Uchiha techniques but near the end of the chapter his mask recieves another impact, however his face still is covered by what is left of it.

In the end, the Gedou Mazou lets out a fierce roar as 6 tails start to sprout from it and it's eyes start to shape into the Juubi's Rin'negan & Sharingan-ish eye.



Grαhf said:


> Better be some Bijuu Mode fighting without going full kyuubi mode.



This. I am curious to see him fight in that way and if that form he can single-handedly perform the Bijuudama (or probably even do that mini-Bijuudama without a clone). Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 22, 2012)

the way the battle is going, tobi is forced to use rinnengan abilities, rather than the intangible eye anymore. But if thats the case kakashi has a counter for all that.

idk tobi should cut his losses and ressummon the gedo mazou at a unknown location and finish off his plan.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

I have the feeling that Kishi is working towards the Army arriving on the scene, just as the Juubi is beginning to awaken for Ch. 600.  That way the scene is set for the "shinobi world" to battle the ultimate personification of "evil", the Juubi, with Naruto leading the charge.

If I'm right, then we have another two slow-paced chapters left, so get lots of popcorn ready.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2012)

Heh, I do wonder if it'll play out like Haku's fight.

I doubt seeing Tobi's face would make Naruto freeze up though.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think Tobi is getting revealed, so no rage yet.

YET


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 22, 2012)

Pleaase not another one of those Let's crack the mask chapterss. I want some action _already_!


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 22, 2012)

Glazed Lipstick said:


> Pleaase not another onr of those Let' crack the mask chapterss. I want some action _already_!


you have no idea how much money kishi's gonna make from making these chapters

in two months you'll see tobi's mask puzzles being sold in japanese shops
i swear to fucking god

"pick away at the mask and reveal the enemy, but do it slowly or the puzzle will reset...!!"


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 22, 2012)

I feel like BM mode is going to fall into mediocrity just like KCM did. Kubo does power ups right in this regards. Ichigo had two badass power ups that he only ever showed once each. His Full Hollow form and his leveled up Bankai plus Final Getsuga were only showed once and they were epic and Kubo knew that he couldn't uphold their epicness so he just didn't show them again.

Kishi needs to find a way to uphold BM's badassery or he needs to do with BM what he did to SM. It seemed to suck after KCM was introduced, but was rejuvenated with awesomeness when the war came around. The downside to that was that KCM became commonplace and less spectacular.


----------



## Frosch (Aug 22, 2012)

I see KCM as Rassenshuriken, powerful as it was first, it was still incomplete and something else was required to complete it

now we have Naruto in full rikudou-esque mode, which is kind of like when he was now able to throw those Rassenshurikens so yeah, it is now a complete and viable tech. KCM is not mediocre it was just a transition as he moved towards improving his relationship with the kyuubi and mastering the use of his chakra


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

I like how half the recent posts have been about an NF member and people haven't even tried to make it about the manga, much less about the chapter.



Nimander said:


> I have the feeling that Kishi is working towards the Army arriving on the scene, just as the Juubi is beginning to awaken for Ch. 600.  That way the scene is set for the "shinobi world" to battle the ultimate personification of "evil", the Juubi, with Naruto leading the charge.
> 
> If I'm right, then we have another two slow-paced chapters left, so get lots of popcorn ready.



I hope not.  What would it ultimately amount to? It's not as if any of the rookies could even touch the Juubi unless they all get a massive leap in strength, even greater than Kakashi's mysterious leap in chakra.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 22, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> you have no idea how much money kishi's gonna make from making these chapters
> 
> in two months you'll see tobi's mask puzzles being sold in japanese shops
> i swear to fucking god
> ...



milking the cash cow I see, while we suffer through chapters as good as fillers 

I guess all the fans should pay kishi to reveal who Tobi is already..

The mask puzzles are not a bad idea in my opinion  They should be included in IQ tests


----------



## Shattering (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter 600 will not be about Tobi's mask, it will be about Itachi's secret plan around Kabuto's character, the reactions of the haters would be awesome


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 22, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> I see KCM as Rassenshuriken, powerful as it was first, it was still incomplete and something else was required to complete it
> 
> now we have Naruto in full rikudou-esque mode, which is kind of like when he was now able to throw those Rassenshurikens so yeah, it is now a complete and viable tech. KCM is not mediocre it was just a transition as he moved towards improving his relationship with the kyuubi and mastering the use of his chakra



You are 100% correct. The original KCM was always just a transition phase for the form that Naruto is displaying now.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 22, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Chapter 600 will not be about Tobi's mask, it will be about Itachi's secret plan around Kabuto's character, the reactions of the haters would be awesome



The "true" purpose of Izanami...

It's an even better version of Oro's body switch. Uchihas be trollin.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 22, 2012)

I expect Hinata to confess her love once again to Naruto and for Naruto to ignore her lol


----------



## Burke (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a perfect time to switch back to sasuke.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope not.  What would it ultimately amount to? It's not as if any of the rookies could even touch the Juubi unless they all get a massive leap in strength, even greater than Kakashi's mysterious leap in chakra.



If Kakashi and GAI of all fucking people, could come out of the woodworks and prove to be valuable fighting partners against Tobi, I don't see why the whole remaining of the shinobi army couldn't do something to at least help slow the Juubi down while the real powerhouses go about finding a way to defeat it.  

Also, Kishi is real big on symbolism, and this would be right up his alley.  So I'll honestly be more surprised if things turn out absolutely different than I predicted.  I leave room for it to be somewhat dissimilar, but not entirely off.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 22, 2012)

At the current pacing, I don't think we'll get the reveal this chapter. We'll probably end with a shadowed face and Kakashi going "!"


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

i dont know why but i really have the feeling that the focus will switch someway


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

sagroth said:


> At the current pacing, I don't think we'll get the reveal this chapter. We'll probably end with a shadowed face and Kakashi going "!"



I think that it's pretty likely that we won't be seeing Tobi's face or learning his identity this chapter, the mask breaking on the other hand is pretty likely assuming that the focus isn't switched.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

''Destroy him'' thats what the last panel on the last chapter said.
Wonder what will happen. 
Maybe Tobi destroys Naruto instead.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont know why but i really have the feeling that the focus will switch someway



I want to know how Sasuke is going, last time we saw him he was in a cave with a pedo... I'm worried


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

loool3 said:


> ''Destroy him'' thats what the last panel on the last chapter said.
> Wonder what will happen.
> Maybe Tobi destroys Naruto instead.



A mask gets destroyed.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 22, 2012)

A switch right now would be a fucking crime. 

Not to mention it'd render 600 useless.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Shattering said:


> I want to know how Sasuke is going, last time we saw him he was in a cave with a pedo... I'm worried


if i got a glimpse of where sasuke is heading to, i would be so happy 


dont worry, sasuke knows how to please his snake 



PikaCheeka said:


> Focus switch to Madara.
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T DO IT, JEANNE. DON'T DO IT.



i wont .


----------



## Bringer (Aug 22, 2012)

INB4 switch to kages 


and onoki dies as chapter cliff hanger!!!!!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 22, 2012)

This is not a convo thread. Please, do not use it as such.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Summers said:


> I hate all Tobi=? Theories, I dont think it is anybody. Though I can see something like this happening. Seriously I do, there have been so many, Tobi is possessing somebody else body, that we could get a chapter showing him to be one person when he could be somebody else. So when we do get the reveal, every body better be careful and not set themselves up for a troll.


so true summers, i am really expecting the first reveal to not be true


thats why i have been saying that i wont believe whoever tobi is until everything is said and done


----------



## Shiny (Aug 22, 2012)

We will see the alliance moving to help naruto and team to beat tobi,and we will see a lot of flash backs of the rookies on this chapter


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi's mask isn't coming off until the end of the manga. It's going to be an epic "reveal."

I can see it now. The battlefield is unrecognizable and there are countless named shinobi scattered on the ground. Naruto and Sasuke just delivered and the finishing blow to Tobi and both fell unconcious. All that remain concious are Kakashi and a dying Tobi who are both struggling to get to their feet.

Kakashi stands fully upright first. Tobi's head is down and his mask slowly crumbles to the ground. As he looks up at Kakashi, the panel cuts to a shocked Kakashi who merely utters, "You?!"

Then, *Cut to Black*.

Fin.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 22, 2012)

I personally don't care about the reveal, I want some good fighting panels.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 22, 2012)

haha...here's the biggest shit storm of them all....

uchiha massacre...a big lie....it's actually a small scale version of tobi's eye of the moon plan, where he genjutsu'd the village of konoha to believe the town was massacred......in actuality, it's just a genjutsu, and the entire uchiha clan are hiding the way they were during the kyyubi attack......so they are the ones who know everything and where sasuke/oro are headed.....

i would laugh so hard if that happens....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope Tobi dies this chapter.

The guy has been spamming the same shit over and over again.  And I am the only one disturbed by it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I hope Tobi dies this chapter.
> 
> The guy has been spamming the same shit over and over again.  And I am the only one disturbed by it.


im already tired of tobi's jutsu too

my hope was that he would show new stuff but looks like he cant somehow, i dont know what is up




Godaime Kazekage said:


> Tobi's mask isn't coming off until the end of the manga. It's going to be an epic "reveal."
> 
> I can see it now. The battlefield is unrecognizable and there are countless named shinobi scattered on the ground. Naruto and Sasuke just delivered and the finishing blow to Tobi and both fell unconcious. All that remain concious are Kakashi and a dying Tobi who are both struggling to get to their feet.
> 
> ...



the problem of the idea if the fact that it would require Kakashi not passing out


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I hope Tobi dies this chapter.
> 
> The guy has been spamming the same shit over and over again.  And I am the only one disturbed by it.



I don't think he'll die, but he'll probably be forced to stop relying on the slip-through jutsu very soon.

The bad news is that Tobi may switch to ten minutes of Izanagi instead... would be a likely place to jump to Sasuke or Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

sagroth said:


> A switch right now would be a fucking crime.
> 
> Not to mention it'd render 600 useless.



People are really obsessed with this "600 will be something crucial", huh. 

A switch wouldn't necessarily last multiple chapters, or even a full one. It does seem like the perfect time for Kishi to turn our attention away from Tobi for at least six or seven pages though.

Leaning towards Madara exactly because of this. Not only does the Madara fight more closely link to this fight, but because you can't really cut back to Sasuke for just a few pages.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem of the idea if the fact that it would require Kakashi not passing out



Oh, come on. We both know that Kakashi should've been comatose a long time ago. Pain got him to absolute zero in little time. Kakashi has been running on shenanigans ever since he entered the Tobi fight.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Madara will jump in front of Naruto and absorb every single life energy out of him.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I hope Tobi dies this chapter.
> 
> The guy has been spamming the same shit over and over again.  And I am the only one disturbed by it.


He isn't dying anytime soon, as annoying as his move set has been.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I hope Tobi dies this chapter.
> 
> The guy has been spamming the same shit over and over again.  And I am the only one disturbed by it.



Put this way...what if Tobi is Naruto from the future?


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 22, 2012)

tobi takes off his mask and his identity is really itachi, then itachi uses a new uchiha technique called izaniwin and he teachs us the true power of the sharingan for the 7th time


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 22, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> tobi takes off his mask and his identity is really itachi, then itachi uses a new uchiha technique called izaniwin and he teachs us the true power of the sharingan for the 7th time



It's tragic because some people actually believe this.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> People are really obsessed with this "600 will be something crucial", huh.
> 
> A switch wouldn't necessarily last multiple chapters, or even a full one. It does seem like the perfect time for Kishi to turn our attention away from Tobi for at least six or seven pages though.
> 
> Leaning towards Madara exactly because of this. Not only does the Madara fight more closely link to this fight, but because you can't really cut back to Sasuke for just a few pages.


true and madara's cliffhanger is the type that cant simply be left there until tobi is defeated somehow

madara decided to go after the kyuubi so things are linked, madara could actually arrive at this fight anytime soon


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Put this way...what if Tobi is Naruto from the future?



Naruto has more variety. Tobi is Hidan from the future.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Put this way...what if Tobi is Naruto from the future?



Hmm...the teleportation swirl is reminiscent of the rasengan. I wouldn't be surprised if he called it Space/Time Rasengan or Rasenswhirl or Rasensuck or Rasenghost or...you get the picture.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Hmm...the teleportation swirl is reminiscent of the rasengan. I wouldn't be surprised if he called it Space/Time Rasengan or Rasenswhirl or Rasensuck or Rasenghost or...you get the picture.


well makes sense, after all everything that we need is another rasengan variation


----------



## Detective (Aug 22, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Tobi's mask isn't coming off until the end of the manga. It's going to be an epic "reveal."
> 
> I can see it now. The battlefield is unrecognizable and there are countless named shinobi scattered on the ground. Naruto and Sasuke just delivered and the finishing blow to Tobi and both fell unconcious. All that remain concious are Kakashi and a dying Tobi who are both struggling to get to their feet.
> 
> ...



Still doesn't come close to the greatest reveal in modern manga history, that never was:


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> People are really obsessed with this "600 will be something crucial", huh.



Let's see...

100: Start of Neji fight

200: Kimimaro shows up at the end

300: Sasuke makes his first (shadowed) Part 2 appearance

400: Middle of Itachi's story told by Tobi

500: Birth of Naruto

Only the last one and maybe 300 were particularly unique.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I hope Tobi dies this chapter.
> 
> The guy has been spamming the same shit over and over again.  And I am the only one disturbed by it.



Your not the only one. I think it's pretty boring too.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 22, 2012)

Long-term Predictions:

Kakashi isn't going blind. It's not the use of MS Jutsu that causes your eyes to lose their light, but the cursed Uchiha Chakra flowing through the eyes themselves. Kakashi doesn't have Uchiha Chakra, so while his eyes strain, they recovered on their own.

The Curse of hatred and the Uchiha curse occurred at the same time. The Elder Brother, in his hatred of his Father and Younger Brother, implanted Juubi DNA/Chakra into his eyes to awaken the Sharinne'gan. The result was him instead cursing his own eyes, and transforming them into the Sharingan, the curse which his descendants would carry with them.

The Hyuuga are what happens when you mix an Uchiha with a Senju. The Pruifiying chakra of the Senju, purifiys the cursed chakra within the Uchiha, reverting their eyes to a base-state sans the curse.

The Uzumaki clan is the original clan. It was the clan Rikkudo Sennin came from. They were basically monks trained to safe guard the world from trouble. Rikkudo was the best of them all, and thus he challenged the Juubi and won. He failed in his quest to rid the world of hatred and war, however.. and left this to his two sons.

Tobirama never used Edo-Tensei. It was an incomplete Jutsu. Once Tobirama realized he would need a living sacrifice, he sealed the Jutsu away and made it forbidden.

Madara beat Hashirama during their fight and had a Zetsu clone copy him and take over his identity.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well makes sense, after all everything that we need is another rasengan variation



there's been more rasengan variations then there's been katon and wind techniques together. kishi should just make rasengan into its own element

rasengan style: rasengan wings is naruto's next powerup


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 22, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Hmm...the teleportation swirl is reminiscent of the rasengan. I wouldn't be surprised if he called it Space/Time Rasengan or Rasenswhirl or Rasensuck or Rasenghost or...you get the picture.



Different Dimension Rasengan.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2012)

You guys are never happy.

I for one am enjoying this fight. I hope this chapter turns out like 596.


----------



## Detective (Aug 22, 2012)

If 600 could be like 300(The Movie) x2, complete with a "This Is PeaceRasengan" moment while Naruto kicks Tobi in the mask, effectively shattering it, the circle would be complete.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well makes sense, after all everything that we need is another rasengan variation



All problems are solved with the rasengan.

Close range: Rasengan
Long range: Rasenshuriken
Multiple targets: Rasengan Barrage
Edo Tensei staller: Planetary Rasengan
Bijuu Target: Bijuudama (aka Bijuu Rasengan)

All that's left to be covered are transportation, genjutsu, and medical-related.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> All problems are solved with the rasengan.
> 
> Close range: Rasengan
> Long range: Rasenshuriken
> ...



Space-time Rasengan, Illusionary Spiral World Rasengan, and Chakra Rasenscalpel?


----------



## Detective (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Space-time Rasengan, Illusionary Spiral World Rasengan, and Chakra Rasenscalpel?



None of that will ever compare to the swiss army knife-life technique that is:

​
Believe in it's legend, and one day it shall come true.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 22, 2012)

Naruto 598 characters of the story is the barre.
Is not confirmed. Unauthorized reproduction is prohibited with it,,
Not alter our Daily arbitrarily in Barre.


"Secret of the strength" of story 598


Tobi Chirinaru toward, Kyuubi mode.
Naruto and his arms stretched out, arms to attack Tobi Kyuubi chakra is made ​​of stretch.

Fast as the speed of the attack, not only at the eleventh hour as well slip through Tobi.

Onslaught of Naruto continues endlessly.

Kakashi (Naruto okay ... so ...)

Guy While writing, the sweat
Do not get in the way of Naruto and make a stupid move ... but now I want to go ...

(Consumption of chakra should be intense guy ... same as the space-time ninjutsu Kamui ...) Kakashi

Made Naruto Kyuubi, the Bijuu ball!

Naruto king!

Hand make it carries Naruto Kyuubi, the Bijuu ball mini.
Kyuubi is forever chasing Tobi also skillfully slip in the space-time ninjutsu
Remains bijuu ball was followed by Tobi overlap.

Tobi (Damn, that does not have any more ...)

Tobi forced to cancel the space-time ninjutsu, eat all the way to the tail beast ball.
Flicked the ball tailed beast in the eye as soon as you release samsara, but to avoid large damage.
Clothes torn Moreover, the lower half was ready to reveal any mask.
There is also a depiction Tobi shed blood for the first time here.

I'm Naruto Kurama did! !

Kyuubi poop!

(Here is advantageous if I become a long war ... again!) Scarecrow

I worry Tobichakura, Scarecrow?
I stripped off the jacket became a rattling and said so.

Trace like something was ported to the heart.

I'll not be able to stop me as long as there is this ... Tobi



The secret of the strength of Tobi is! ?
Finished

Silver Age


----------



## Shattering (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Space-time Rasengan, Illusionary Spiral World Rasengan, and Chakra Rasenscalpel?



Naruto should try Harem no jutsu against Tobi powered by Kurama's chakra...


----------



## Treerone (Aug 22, 2012)

Deadway said:


> -snip-
> 
> *Kyuubi poop!*



 **


----------



## Jad (Aug 22, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Guy While writing, the sweat
> Do not get in the way of Naruto and make a stupid move ... but now I want to go ...



NOPE, NOT MY CUP OF TEA THANK YOU.  GET THAT CRAPOLA OUT OF MY FACE! >__________>

By the way, that post was made on 2012年08月17日 = 17th of August.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> All problems are solved with the rasengan.
> 
> Close range: Rasengan
> Long range: Rasenshuriken
> ...


you are under the illusion that there are more than 2 different uses to rasengan, its not true

a jutsu should variate to allow the fighter to use different strategies, anything other than this is spam, thats what naruto does, he spams different kinds of rasengan with the same strategy for different objectives

the only true different rasengan here is rasenshuriken, because it changes the range, thus changing the strategy that should be made to reach the target

all the others only alternate in size(aside from bijuudama, that is another attack)

prove me wrong, what you listed as "multiple targets" and "edo tensei staller" require basically the same make and run strategy, the difference is that for "multiple targets" naruto uses a bunshin feint 


its variations are not like sasuke's chidori variation, that are about the use of chidori for different strategies, like chidori nagashi for body defense, chidori needle for small multiple targets, chidori eisou for long range stab, etc

to look at it from a better perspective, imagine if sasuke's strategy was always activate the sharingan and run for every type of variation that he makes. It doesnt mather if its bigger or smaller, if the strategy to manage the hit is the same.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 22, 2012)

Jad said:


> NOPE, NOT MY CUP OF TEA THANK YOU.  GET THAT CRAPOLA OUT OF MY FACE! >__________>
> 
> By the way, that post was made on 2012年08月17日 = 17th of August.



"Unconfirmed source"


----------



## Shadow050 (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I hope Tobi dies this chapter.
> 
> The guy has been spamming the same shit over and over again.  And I am the only one disturbed by it.



i'm interested to see the BS kishi is gonna come up with regarding the jutsu he's been spamming and Obito... because kakashi just got Kamui in part 2 lol, and i know tobi was using the S/T shit before part 2 lol. 

and i also know that MS techs are supposed to be rather taxing... so why has tobi been able to spam it like nothing, IF it's an MS technique? and if it isn't an MS technique... why is it equal to or better than fucking Kamui? LOL....

kishi... do your worst


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Long-term Predictions:
> 
> Kakashi isn't going blind. It's not the use of MS Jutsu that causes your eyes to lose their light, but the cursed Uchiha Chakra flowing through the eyes themselves. Kakashi doesn't have Uchiha Chakra, so while his eyes strain, they recovered on their own.
> 
> ...



Some of these would actually be fairly refreshing.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 22, 2012)

Kyuubi poop is the best thing since flying Zetsu bukkake.

Tobi can use the spacetime phasing so much because of the senju DNA he has implanted. Much like how Danzo was able to accelerate his use of Koto Amatsukami.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't seem to find anything on 598 that seems relevant. Hopefully when I wake up, that mask is off.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> i'm interested to see the BS kishi is gonna come up with regarding the jutsu he's been spamming and Obito... because kakashi just got Kamui in part 2 lol, and i know tobi was using the S/T shit before part 2 lol.
> 
> and i also know that MS techs are supposed to be rather taxing... so why has tobi been able to spam it like nothing, IF it's an MS technique? and if it isn't an MS technique... why is it equal to or better than fucking Kamui? LOL....
> 
> kishi... do your worst


once i was wondering if maybe tobi's technique is actually the result of a wise trick involving izanagi and a space/time MS jutsu


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Naruto 598 characters of the story is the barre.
> *Is not confirmed. Unauthorized reproduction is prohibited with it,,*
> Not alter our Daily arbitrarily in Barre.
> 
> INSERT FAKE SPOILER I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE QUOTING



Well that's just priceless.



Ichiurto said:


> Long-term Predictions:
> 
> Kakashi isn't going blind. It's not the use of MS Jutsu that causes your eyes to lose their light, but the cursed Uchiha Chakra flowing through the eyes themselves. Kakashi doesn't have Uchiha Chakra, so while his eyes strain, they recovered on their own.
> 
> ...



If The Byakugan is the Sharingan without the curse of hatred, I'd rather have the curse of hatred.  That would just further the awkward hole Kishi dug himself into where hatred makes you stronger.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

After that spoiler, I now sincerely hope Tobi is defeated by the Kyuubi pooing on him.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

:rofl Did some google to find some spoilers and i found the same one as Deadways.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 22, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> After that spoiler, I now sincerely hope Tobi is defeated by the Kyuubi pooing on him.



Well, it wouldn't surprise me greatly. Kyuubi poo is kage level. Just look at Kinkaku and Ginkaku.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Kyuubi poop is the best thing since flying Zetsu bukkake.
> 
> Tobi can use the spacetime phasing so much because of the senju DNA he has implanted. Much like how Danzo was able to accelerate his use of Koto Amatsukami.



Hashirama's power transforms a Mangekyou Sharingan into a partial EMS of sorts? Reasonable theory. I doubt the guy randomly scooped up Obito's brother's eyes, or something.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

You're not getting any spoilers since the chapter is crap, sorry.

Until next time.

Hahaha.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> You're not getting any spoilers since the chapter is crap, sorry.
> 
> Until next time.
> 
> Hahaha.



Tobito fan thinks the chapter is crap? 

I'm down with that.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

I've glanced through it.

Tobi is nowhere to be seen.

He's inside Gedo. But not much happens.

Ends with Gedo looking at the moon.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 22, 2012)

Then a megazord appears and we find out is Madara's perfect perfect susano'o?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> I doubt the guy randomly scooped up Obito's brother's eyes, or something.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well that's just priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> If The Byakugan is the Sharingan without the curse of hatred, I'd rather have the curse of hatred.  That would just further the awkward hole Kishi dug himself into where hatred makes you stronger.



The Byakugan is pretty much unexplored at this point. It's like the Sharingan was, pre ass-pull power ups.

So it would have to be fleshed out more and given more abilities.

The Curse would be basically a hunger for power. Kill your best friend for unimaginable power. Now take your siblings eyes or go blind etc.

But your point still stands, really. The Sharingan is the most haxed thing in the manga:

Copy Jutsu
Predict Movement
Break Genjutsu
Ultimate Ninjutsu
Ultimate Genjutsu
Ultimate Taijutsu
Ultimate Defense
Ultimate Offense
Warping/Teleporting
Phasing

The Sharingan has always been a piece of shit hax tool. Even without the MS, you still have a huge and significant advantage over everyone. Obito went from Naruto to Sasuke in less than 5 panels when he unlocked his.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

That's the original ST for you.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2012)

It would be an even bigger asspull if a random single eye transfer randomly granted him an EMS.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 22, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Kyuubi poop is the best thing since flying Zetsu bukkake.


Kyuubi Poop is the *natural counter* to Flying Zetsu Bukkake!


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It would be an even bigger asspull if a random single eye transfer randomly granted him an EMS.



Dear God, why?

The author intentionally left the door open for it. And how long has Tobi been using Obito's Mangekyou power?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I've glanced through it.
> 
> Tobi is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> ...



Another chapter of talk


----------



## sagroth (Aug 22, 2012)

Since when has Sutol ever gotten the chapter early?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter will switch to Sasuke, Madara and fodder ninjas and we will be all trolled


----------



## Jad (Aug 22, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Since when has Sutol ever gotten the chapter early?



This. Is Sutol trolling? Rolling and Trolling on his Trolling Keyboard using his Trolling Computer with his fancy Trolling clothes?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe Evil really is mad like the tags say, and that's why he's not giving us anything.



Klue said:


> Dear God, why?



There have only ever been two known sets of EMS in existence.

Both came about as a result of one sibling acquiring the eyes of the other, and both involved one sacrificing for the other.

So a random transfer of a single non-matured non-MS Sharingan somehow granting EMS to someone not even related to the one who provided the eyes would be a pretty huge asspull no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> There have only ever been two known sets of EMS in existence.
> 
> Both came about as a result of one sibling acquiring the eyes of the other, and both involved one sacrificing for the other.
> 
> So a random transfer of a single non-matured non-MS Sharingan somehow granting EMS to someone not even related to the one who provided the eyes would be a pretty huge asspull no matter how you look at it.



Requirements only state an exchange between clansmen, the closer the relation, the higher the success. The fact that the two known EMS have come from brothers, doesn't actually disprove SaiST's point, though.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Spoilers are tooo latee.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Requirements only state an exchange between clansmen, the closer the relation, the higher the success. The fact that the two known EMS have come from brothers, doesn't actually disprove SaiST's point, though.



Why this hypothetical transfer though?

There is no reason for it to occur.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

^According to normal schedule we have still 30 minutes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why this hypothetical transfer though?
> 
> There is no reason for it to occur.



What do you mean?

If Obito's right eye is at the EMS level, the manga provides an easy out as to why it's possible. If anything, I rather Tobi used an Uchiha whom proved compatible then stumble upon Obito's brother's corpse.

Wouldn't that be more of an "ass-pull?"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> There have only ever been two known sets of EMS in existence.
> 
> Both came about as a result of one sibling acquiring the eyes of the other, and both involved one sacrificing for the other.
> 
> So a random transfer of a single non-matured non-MS Sharingan somehow granting EMS to someone not even related to the one who provided the eyes would be a pretty huge asspull no matter how you look at it.



A random transfer of a single non-matured non-MS Sharingan has already granted MS to someone, so why is taking it a step further so unreasonable? If the person who takes it loses his brother, could it not awaken from that? 

What it comes down to is whether the evolution stems from the eye or the individual. We don't have enough examples to answer that question.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I got a hold of the chapter and its crap.

Naruto hits tobi with a bijuudama but Gedo Mazo blocks it @ the last second. Juubi transformation is complete.

Sasuke is infront of someone ?(can't see his face).

So yeah crap chapter. Won't give any spoilers.


----------



## Jad (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok I got a hold of the chapter and its crap.
> 
> Naruto hits tobi with a bijuudama but Gedo Mazo blocks it @ the last second. Juubi transformation is complete.
> 
> ...



Man, I don't know if people are trolling, or they really have the chapter, or some underground society shit I don't know about where they give you the chapter like that.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> If Obito's right eye is at the EMS level, the manga provides an easy out as to why it's possible. If anything, I rather Tobi used an Uchiha whom proved compatible then stumble upon Obito's brother's corpse.
> 
> Wouldn't that be more of an "ass-pull?"



I would see "Obito's brother getting EMS from his brother's eye" as slightly less of an asspull than "random unrelated Uchiha gets EMS from Obito's other eye".

But it would still be a pretty big asspull.



PikaCheeka said:


> A random transfer of a single non-matured non-MS Sharingan has already granted MS to someone, so why is taking it a step further so unreasonable? If the person who takes it loses his brother, could it not awaken from that?



Kakashi, at least it seems, was not granted MS from the transfer, he still had to do something to unlock it.

This defies the way one acquires EMS. A simple transfer is supposed to be sufficient.

And the scenario was if a random hypothetical unrelated Uchiha could acquire EMS from Obito's eye. Not a relative.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Jad said:


> Man, I don't know if people are trolling, or they really have the chapter, or some underground society shit I don't know about where they give you the chapter like that.



Trust me, it's true.
After all, I'm friends with Kishi's wife's twin brother's pet tiger


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

So... Obito and Izuna have the same blood type(O).

Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol and Grimmjowsensei wrote same, so possibly true or troll.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi didn't do anything to unlock it.

Obito simply unlocked his and Kakashi woke up 1 day with an MS.

It's all thanks to Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> So... Obito and Izuna have the same blood type(O).
> 
> Just thought I'd mention that.



Izuna's such a copycat.

Same blood type as Obito.

Same height and weight as Tobi.

Name based off of same animal as Itachi.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kakashi didn't do anything to unlock it.
> 
> Obito simply unlocked his and Kakashi woke up 1 day with an MS.
> 
> It's all thanks to Obito.


So Obito awakens his Mangekyou Sharingan, and Kakashi just suddenly wakes up with one 16+ years later?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kakashi didn't do anything to lock it.
> 
> Obito simply unlocked his and Kakashi woke up 1 day with an MS.
> 
> It's all thanks to Obito.



this seems like the most obvious answer. That a sharingan pair are connected by a spiritual link of some sort.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

If chapter has Tobi either way it'll be trolltastic.

Stocking my popcorn


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Izuna's such a copycat.
> 
> Same blood type as Obito.
> 
> ...


Just goes to show how awesome of a Sharingan sure he was.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 22, 2012)

T says no spoilers(from him at least) for 5 hours.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 22, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Sutol and Grimmjowsensei wrote same, so possibly true or troll.



Trolling, obviously.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

god, I'm so out of the loop its not even funny 

What happened?
When?
Where?
Who?


----------



## Shakar (Aug 22, 2012)

Isn't Obito B type? They share the bday though (Feb 10th).


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> T says no spoilers(from him at least) for 5 hours.



What about T's wife?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kakashi didn't do anything to unlock it.
> 
> Obito simply unlocked his and Kakashi woke up 1 day with an MS.
> 
> It's all thanks to Obito.



If this was the case, Kakashi would searched why he opened MS and found out Obito's other eye is in use.

So no, this doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> So... Obito and Izuna have the same blood type(O).
> 
> Just thought I'd mention that.



I know what ur implying. 



Sutol said:


> Kakashi didn't do anything to unlock it.
> 
> Obito simply unlocked his and Kakashi woke up 1 day with an MS.
> 
> It's all thanks to Obito.



Tobito had his (MS) spacetime jutsu at the fight with Minato.  So it takes roughly 13 years from the time to Tobito awakening it to Kakashi getting it randomly. why the long delay?


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 22, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> T says no spoilers(from him at least) for 5 hours.


Em, shite.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> What about T's wife?



She'll brave an Alaskan winter to get the spoilers if he says "jump".

Oh, shit.  Just realized my unintentional pun.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> T says no spoilers(from him at least) for 5 hours.


So we have the chapter before the spoilers i guess?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> T says no spoilers(from him at least) for 5 hours.



Oh come on.

Well, there goes my sleep.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> T says no spoilers(from him at least) for 5 hours.



Thank God we have Ohana. This means 2 more hours but whatever, better than 5.


I hope the chapter is worth to wait.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got an alert with a some scans on my phone

Basically:

Bijuudama connects with gedo mazo who appears to be fully transformed and Sasuke stands before a shadowy figure. Posture is similar to Madara's.

Snoozefest chapter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

^Everyone says the same thing 

I guess this is true.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 22, 2012)

Gonna neg you if any of that is false.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

If you repeat something often enough, it will eventually become true.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> ^Everyone says the same thing
> 
> I guess this is true.



Or everyone just repeats earlier posts. 

They may be true but if so, it's pure coincidence.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

stop trolling T_T, dont make me think that sasuke will appear, i will just get disappointed when it comes out


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> T says no spoilers(from him at least) for 5 hours.



Well that's it for me then.

Going in blind tomorrow, woohoo!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

I caught a few :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

If these trolls are right and the shadowy figure is Izuna what would happen in NF?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Izuna knows nothing.

Sasuke went to consult a mystical being. 

Mystic <name here>.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep, got the scans emailed to me by my asian friends.

Naruto shoots a bijudama at Gedo, and Sasuke is before a shadowy figure. Ends on a clifhanger.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 22, 2012)

Brother SaiST save us all.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Its cant be Madara also at least very unlikely, and i doubt that we will see Sasuke already, we didnt see the place even yet.
And if this really ain't a troll then its probably the elder son.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

RE Kakashi's MS. 

He witnessed Rin's death and went through some emotional trauma, and then bam, MS awakens.

He basically didn't do anything. He watched Rin die, cried, went nuts for a second, that's it.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 22, 2012)

Hilarious how gullible people here are.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 22, 2012)

It would be good if the prediction are true. Can't wait to see sasuke


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok before someone gets a heart attack, I have to admit... I trolled.  I don't have the chapter.

I can't speak for other spoiler posters though.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm gonna get Sutol Dragonus'd


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> I'm gonna get Sutol Dragonus'd


You got Grimmjow'd.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 22, 2012)

My iPhone spoiler app shows a RAW of Gedo's face turning into Juubi's face after being hit by a Bijuu Dama.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

^ Yes.



BlinkST said:


> I'm gonna get Sutol Dragonus'd



Grimmjow.

Get him.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok before someone gets a heart attack, I have to admit... I trolled.  I don't have the chapter.
> 
> I can't speak for other spoiler posters though.



Same here.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't been here for ages, when does Ohana appear now? I remember it's close to noon  in my timezone but this might have been changed.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 22, 2012)

If Tobi is Obito....

Will he want his eye back from Kakashi?  

...

...


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Shice said:


> My iPhone spoiler app shows a RAW of Gedo's face turning into Juubi's face after being hit by a Bijuu Dama.





Sutol said:


> RE Kakashi's MS.
> 
> He witnessed Rin's death and went through some emotional trauma, and then bam, MS awakens.
> 
> He basically didn't do anything. He watched Rin die, cried, went nuts for a second, that's it.





Hossaim said:


> Yep, got the scans emailed to me by my asian friends.
> 
> Naruto shoots a bijudama at Gedo, and Sasuke is before a shadowy figure. Ends on a clifhanger.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I haven't been here for ages, when does Ohana appear now? I remember it's close to noon  in my timezone but this might have been changed.


Chapter should be out within 2 hours.
At least thats the time useally it comes out whenever i am around.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2012)

so have there been any *legit* spoilers ?


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just saw the RAW scan.
Couldn't understand a single thing, lol.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Just saw the RAW scan.
> Couldn't understand a single thing, lol.


Link, or lies.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> If these trolls are right and the shadowy figure is Izuna what would happen in NF?



you mean if Izuna was alive and controlling things while Tobi is still Obito, and does Izuna's bidding? That would be another interesting twist.  

The shadowy figure could be the elder son and Orochimaru being unaware of his true identity.  

Hell throw every1 into the mix.  What if tobito's being controlled by Izuna who is being controlled by the elder son who manipulated every1 from Oro, Madara, Izuna, Danzou, Obito.


----------



## InFam0us (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally got my hands on it! Can't believe it took two pages for bijuudama to connect, also the guy before Sasuke stands like Madara but if you zoom to the left of his head he seems gooey, there's a slight mention of Kabuto I recognized the way his name's written


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so have there been any *legit* spoilers ?



Only legit spoiler is Gedo turning into Juubi and Sasuke standing infront of a shadowy figure.

The rest is fanfic.


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 22, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Finally got my hands on it! Can't believe it took two pages for bijuudama to connect, also the guy before Sasuke stands like Madara but if you zoom to the left of his head he seems gooey, there's a slight mention of Kabuto I recognized the way his name's written



So that action was bijuudama?
Explains a lot more lmao


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Chapter should be out within 2 hours.
> At least thats the time useally it comes out whenever i am around.



Ohana is outdated now?  I feel old.

Also from now on I only trust to Evil. Evil where are you?

Edit: WOW that's called TIMING.


----------



## Evil (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi: That's quite a piercing gaze you have Tobi
Tobi: Yeah, well you suck Kakashi.
Kakashi: And you blow!






"Now that's my rival!"



!!


----------



## BroKage (Aug 22, 2012)

I see Evil's confirming our predictions. 

Hachibi tentacle = Juubi's totes being summoned this chapter guys.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mask breaks by RasenShuriken Say Yes Please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 22, 2012)

We get a cracked egg and an omlette!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 22, 2012)

What the ??


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha Evil.

D

Haha Detective LOLOL!


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi still butthurt at Kakashi, and Kakashi is like umadbro?
Naruto pulls a demon windmill shuriken transformation technique on Tobi, and shatters his masks. End with a cliffhanger.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2012)

cracked mask


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi breaks Kakashi's balls.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

My post looks like I summoned Evil. Feels awkward   


or...Evil is trolling too.

No way


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi Kamui's a Rasenshuriken which earns Guy's praise, and leads to Tobi's mask being cracked.

... Don't know how (the Hachibi's)tentacle fits in.


----------



## auem (Aug 22, 2012)

mask broke  by joint effort of rasen-shuriken,hachibi's tail-thrash and Gui's punch..


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

So Kakashi breaks Tobi's mask and not Naruto Bijuu modo?

LOOOOOOOOL!

I knew Naruto didn't have anything to do in this fight.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Please, just please god let the face appear this chapter not the next one or 600.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Please, just please god let the face appear this chapter not the next one or 600.



Just a lil more and we'll see Obito and you'll win the bet!

Get ready!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2012)

Its the good old shadow windmill technique guys. 
Kirabi helps Naruto and Kakashi execute it. Tobi's mask is blown up.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Just a lil more and we'll see Obito and you'll win the bet!
> 
> Get ready!


I know its Obito but i still wanna see that face this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi's mask breaks at the end? So obvious.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

That eggshell better be the mask breaking... though it's going to be the last page of the chapter... and then it cuts to Madara for 5 chapters,,, and then to Sasuke for 5 more chapters,..

...and then back to Tobi and he's already put his spare mask on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kakashi, Naruto, etc. have seen his face but they're too shocked for words.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi Kamui's Rasenshuriken obviously, Bee forces Tobi to use S/T?
Gai's comment line.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter isn't even out and I'm already disappointed with Tobi..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> That eggshell better be the mask breaking... though it's going to be the last page of the chapter... and then it cuts to Madara for 5 chapters,,, and then to Sasuke for 5 more chapters,..
> 
> ...and then back to Tobi and he's already put his spare mask on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kakashi, Naruto, etc. have seen his face but they're too shocked for words.



Gai is shocked too. Because he can't remember him.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

> Kakashi: That's quite a piercing gaze you have Tobi
> Tobi: Yeah, well you suck Kakashi.
> Kakashi: And you blow!



Shipping them pek


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

We all called it: Kishi was saving the big Tobi reveal for chapter 600. So mad all of us were right on the money.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Any chance Kakashi shows a new technique?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Wrong!

This is chap 598.

So if mask breaks at the end we'll see Obito in 599.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

Not the officials spoilers providers on 2ch, but seems to fit with Evil's clues...




> 643 ： ◆25QTfYpcw9CC ：2012/08/22(水) 17:17:39.47 ID:K7a5VYzM0
> カカシはトビをオビトではないかと考え込む
> ガイとカカシ先生の作戦で影分身をカムイで飛ばしトビの仮面粉砕！！！
> 
> してやったりだ！！！！




And from an official SP:




> 646 ： ◆27p9/DnZE//X ：2012/08/22(水) 17:19:09.88 ID:K7a5VYzM0
> あれ
> 酉ちがってたなｗ


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Wrong!
> 
> This is chap 598.
> 
> So if mask breaks at the end we'll see Obito in 599.



Oh right, I goofed.

Juubi in 600, it shall be.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

What is they show his face in "600" and then explains his sobstory after?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Not the officials spoilers providers on 2ch, but seems to fit with Evil's clues...


Translation then?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Not the officials spoilers providers on 2ch, but seems to fit with Evil's clues...



Kakashi and ponder whether or not Tobi is Obito the
 Pulverized fly in Kamui Tobi mask of shadow in Operation alter ego of Dr. Guy and Kakashi! ! !

 Or I'll make it! ! ! !

Very goo!


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2012)

Dr. Guy rofl


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 22, 2012)

> Not the officials spoilers providers on 2ch, but seems to fit with Evil's clues...


It's from T.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 22, 2012)

If Kakashi and Gai wonder if Tobi is Obito, that just means he isn't.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi wondering out loud (or in his thoughts... out loud to us, the readers) actually makes it less likely that Tobi is Obito. It becomes *too* obvious.

"The masked man is... exactly whom I suspected he is, after all the increasingly blatant clues!"


----------



## Davit (Aug 22, 2012)

hmm interesting


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't see why Kakashi can't just send that mask to the other dimension. -_-


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely said:


> If Kakashi and Guy wonder if Tobi is Obito, that just means he isn't.



lol nice fail logic there.

Who are they supposed to think about if not Obito?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 22, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> I don't see why Kakashi can't just send that mask to the other dimension. -_-


Kamui can't work directly on Tobi.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> I don't see why Kakashi can't just send that mask to the other dimension. -_-



Because he can't. 

Thats why they are trying to combine their attacks


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 22, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> I don't see why Kakashi can't just send that mask to the other dimension. -_-



Cuz then his face would go with it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Kakashi wondering out loud (or in his thoughts... out loud to us, the readers) actually makes it less likely that Tobi is Obito. It becomes *too* obvious.
> 
> "The masked man is... exactly whom I suspected he is, after all the increasingly blatant clues!"



And we discovered it before he even took his mask off!


----------



## BroKage (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi and Gai pondering whether or not Tobi is Obito? 

Rage incoming in two weeks or less.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

So, Kakashi and Gai are thinking about Obito?

Another Telegrams week featuring the same threads as the last.

Sigh.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> And we discovered it before he even took his mask off!



Guess what, WE discovered it the moment Tobi was introduced!

Oh my!


----------



## Lovely (Aug 22, 2012)

It makes it too obvious, especially if the mask isn't broken yet. Maybe if Kakashi isn't saying it so blatantly, there's a chance that Tobi is Obito after all.


----------



## Easley (Aug 22, 2012)

heh, its probably a cliffhanger, the mask starts to break but we don't see his face... Kishi's a cruel man.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> And we discovered it before he even took his mask off!



Like Suzaku breaking Zero's mask and revealing that he was Lelouch, which he had suspected for several episodes.

The difference is that Zero's identity was not the biggest mystery in the story.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Guess what, WE discovered it the moment Tobi was introduced!
> 
> Oh my!



OMG, his hair is the same. 


Pitiful.


From a discovery standpoint, Obito is the worst candidate.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

If Kakashi clearly thinks Obito (I mean with the O word) Tobito believers are doomed.

where uusss mah popcornz?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 22, 2012)

So what does the spoilers say? Someone translate please?


----------



## kojak488 (Aug 22, 2012)

From the way I read the spoiler it seems Kakashi uses Kamui on a Naruto KB and the KB inside the Kamui realm breaks Tobi's mask.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Too much preassure in my heart. 
I need a hot nurse over here.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> If Kakashi clearly thinks Obito (I mean with the O word) Tobito believers are doomed.
> 
> where uusss mah popcornz?



I'm not following your logic. This is Kishi we're talking about - he destroyed Pain's secret almost immediately.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 22, 2012)

It says the mask breaks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Like Suzaku breaking Zero's mask and revealing that he was Lelouch, which he had suspected for several episodes.
> 
> *The difference is that Zero's identity was not the biggest mystery in the story.*



That series was too long ago for me to remember, but as I recall the audience knew who Zero was all along, so the mystery was only for the other characters. They situations aren't really comparable.

If characters are guessing it's Obito now, and those words are actually appearing in the text, well before the mask has come off, that compromises the entire theory.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys nr. 2 spoilers in spoiler thread.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi possibly used Kamui on a Naruto's Shadow Clone.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

kojak488 said:


> From the way I read the spoiler it seems Kakashi uses Kamui on a Naruto KB and the KB inside the Kamui realm breaks Tobi's mask.



Look at Kakashi, with the assist on the good old KB bait-and-switch.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

599:Tobi's Identity
600:Juubi revived, Moon's eye plan succeeded
?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely said:


> If Kakashi and Gai wonder if Tobi is Obito, that just means he isn't.





Marsala said:


> Kakashi wondering out loud (or in his thoughts... out loud to us, the readers) actually makes it less likely that Tobi is Obito. It becomes *too* obvious.


Pretty much. Assuming that they actually *name* Obito, rather than indirectly alluding to their suspicions of Tobi being Obito.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 22, 2012)

This is simple folks.

If Kakashi goes "no way!" to the idea that Tobi = Obito, his denial'll get shattered next chapter and Tobi WILL be Obito.

If Kakashi believes that Tobi likely IS Obito, he'll be surprised next chapter when he's not.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm not following your logic. This is Kishi we're talking about - he destroyed Pain's secret almost immediately.



Now that I was thinking Jiraiya vs. Pain... I still don't know, maybe it's like Yahiko-Nagato connection? Maybe it is not exactly Obito...


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

If Tobi only used Shinra Tensei or Petra Path, there would have been no way for him to fall to Naruto's Rasengan.

Masterful performance.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That series was too long ago for me to remember, but as I recall the audience knew who Zero was all along, so the mystery was only for the other characters. They situations aren't really comparable.
> 
> If characters are guessing it's Obito now, and those words are actually appearing in the text, well before the mask has come off, that compromises the entire theory.



Yup.

Well, let's wait and see the actual chapter. Kakashi and Guy might just be HEAVILY IMPLYING that Tobi could be Obito.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Guess what, WE discovered it the moment Tobi was introduced!
> 
> Oh my!















​


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2012)

I wonder why Kishi made Tobi such an underdog. He gets his shit torn apart everytime he fights.

Not final villain material.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Tobi only used Shinra Tensei or Petra Path, there would have been no way for him to fall to Naruto's Rasengan.
> 
> Masterful performance.



I don't think he was able to the Rinnegan's true power due to only having half a pair


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi already went "No way" last chapter.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

I didnt get spoiler 2 part 2.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL once again NO WAY... Seriously Kishi


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

How else would Kishi make Tobi lose his mask?

It had to be something stupid like this.

Tobi had to fall for it or else the mask would never come off.

PIS to the extreme!

Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

Man Kishi is really milking this whole reveal thing until it's completely dried out.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kakashi already went "No way" last chapter.




Far be it from Kakashi to be redundant.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kakashi possibly used Kamui on a Naruto's Shadow Clone.



I hope it was by accident. 

And do these spoilers imply that Kakashi's magical chakra is finally running out?


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I don't think he was able to the Rinnegan's true power due to only having half a pair



But he can use the control the Outer Path, possessed a superior Six Paths of Pain with greater chakra binding powers than Nagato?

Besides, he implied that he could use the Six Pain techniques, but chose not to because he was already using a ton of chakra controlling the Six Paths of Pain.

But don't worry, Tobi will bust out all of his powers after his mask comes off.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I wonder why Kishi made Tobi such an underdog. He gets his shit torn apart everytime he fights.


One conclusion is that it was meant to be a hint that Tobi's that goofball Obito. 

Otherwise, yeah, I don't fucking get it.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobito fans 'bout to get trolled...you all have been warned


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Yup.
> 
> Well, let's wait and see the actual chapter. Kakashi and Guy might just be HEAVILY IMPLYING that Tobi could be Obito.


Or Kishi is doing it on purpose for the people who dont know who Obito is, they will have a last chance to get all the info before the mask shatters.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to think at this point in time that Tobi just cant use the Rinnegan powers for some reason.
its either that or a major PIS.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I wonder why Kishi made Tobi such an underdog. He gets his shit torn apart everytime he fights.
> 
> Not final villain material.



Because the guy is practically unkillable.

And he's pretty fucking dangerous to boot.  He doesn't have the insane offensive power we're used to seeing from the strongest shinobi.  But all he needs to do is get his hands on you for a fraction of a second, and unless you are Minato or have Minato-like speed, you're DONE.

As much as I hate to say it, Tobi is one of the few characters left in the story that wins his battles (when he does win them at least) or even fights using what we'd think of as ninja tactics.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Next chapter... Some random character is introduced as Tobi... Someone who stalkes Kakashi his whole life


----------



## Sarry (Aug 22, 2012)

No Madara vs Kages? 
I would laugh if Tobi had nothing to do with Obito after all the hints.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Next chapter... Some random character is introduced as Tobi... Someone who stalkes Kakashi his whole life



Sad thing is...this is a strong possibility.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i have to think at this point in time that Tobi just cant use the Rinnegan powers for some reason.
> its either that or a major PIS.



Space/Time Ninjutsu + Rinnegan = Author writing himself into a corner.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Next chapter... Some random character is introduced as Tobi... Someone who stalkes Kakashi his whole life



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## BroKage (Aug 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i have to think at this point in time that Tobi just cant use the Rinnegan powers for some reason.
> its either that or a major PIS.


Indeed.

Tobi has the Six Paths and Human Path, but maybe he's just not capable of the other jutsus because he only has ONE Rinnegan.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

If they *used* Obito's name Tobito is doomed.

But if it's still on "No...he can't be ...right?" level there is still a chance

At least that's how I see.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Or Kishi is doing it on purpose for the people who dont know who Obito is, they will have a last chance to get all the info before the mask shatters.





Moon~ said:


> If they *used* Obito's name Tobito is doomed.
> 
> But if it's still on "No...he can't be ...right?" level there is still a chance
> 
> At least that's how I see.


This can happen also.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> But he can use the control the Outer Path, possessed a superior Six Paths of Pain with greater chakra binding powers than Nagato?
> 
> Besides, he implied that he could use the Six Pain techniques, but chose not to because he was already using a ton of chakra controlling the Six Paths of Pain.



that's the thing, it seems like he's only able to use the Rinnegan's secondary powers: Linked eyesight, able to control 6 different bodies using chakra receivers.
And we still haven't seen him use the primary ones: Deva,animal, etc.

Idk...


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i have to think at this point in time that Tobi just cant use the Rinnegan powers for some reason.
> its either that or a major PIS.



Possibly because he's linked to the Mazou, I'm thinking.  

That has to be the case, because back near the beginning of the arc when Kabuto captured Yamato, Tobi specifically said that he could use Human Realm's abilities to draw out whatever info he wanted from Yamato, though it would kill him in the process.

So either Kishi forgot about this entirely (which I won't discount at all) or there's a reason he hasn't used the Rinnegan abilities at all.  Maybe the scope of his being able to use them is to link with the statue, and through the statue control the Jinchuurikis before Naruto freed them all.


----------



## handsock (Aug 22, 2012)

Shice said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Tobi has the Six Paths and Human Path, but maybe he's just not capable of the other jutsus because he only has ONE Rinnegan.



Unless he turns his Obito eye into a rinnegan. If it is true that he ends up being Obito more or less.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 22, 2012)

Its also possible his body is starting to degrade from the power of the Rinnegan too, hence why he was relying on his Biju Paths and Gedo Mazo for most of the fight.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my god, KAKASHI, don't say Obito's name out loud or even think about it, because if you do, Tobi will stop being Obito!

LOL! DD

Funnay.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2012)

i think tobi cant use the rinnegan abilities and might have been bluffing vs kabuto or he cant use his space time jutsu along with the rinnegan abilities for a reason. and since his space time jutsu has been his main weapon for years he is relying on what he knows.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Sad thing is...this is a strong possibility.



Tobi: I'm not Obito idiot
Kakashi: So why do you know that much about me
Tobi: I... I... found you sexy and have stalked you all time 
Kakashi: 
Tobi: But you never noticed me and my hatred went up... That's why I killed that slut Rin and took the eye of your gay friend
Kakashi: I don't even know yho you are for god's sake...
Tobi: DIE HATAKE KAKASHI... Die in the name of love!
Kakshi: Why Kishi


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I wonder why Kishi made Tobi such an underdog. He gets his shit torn apart everytime he fights.
> 
> Not final villain material.




Well, he isn't the final villain so of course he's not final villain material.



vered said:


> i have to think at this point in time that Tobi just cant use the Rinnegan powers for some reason.
> its either that or a major PIS.



I could imagine that Tobi can't use the Rinnegan while he's also using his space time ninjutsu at the same time. Now that his space time ninjutsu is completely broken he'll be forced to resort to other means. Perhaps the Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> that's the thing, it seems like he's only able to use the Rinnegan's secondary powers: Linked eyesight, able to control 6 different bodies using chakra receivers.
> And we still haven't seen him use the primary ones: Deva,animal, etc.
> 
> Idk...



He declared that he could use Human Realm, and he is using the Outer Path (The Seventh Realm).


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Aug 22, 2012)

why tobi doesn't use rinnegan ? plot reason..
now naruto have to break his mask..them he ll start to use it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I wonder why Kishi made Tobi such an underdog. He gets his shit torn apart everytime he fights.
> 
> Not final villain material.



To be fair, I don't think he's had the shit kicked out of him any more than Orochimaru has. 

Madara also got the shit kicked out of him once, albeit only once (strongest FV material of the three, by these standards). All the villains left were losers at some point or another.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm guessing Tobi's not busting out the Rinnegan until after his face is revealed. 

I'm wondering if the reason he hasn't busted it out yet has something to do with controlling the Mazou.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Space/Time Ninjutsu + Rinnegan = Author writing himself into a corner.


Seriously, Tobi's defensive capabilities were already pretty ridiculous with his Jikuukan Idou, strong resilience, and Izanagi. Stacking Shinra Tensei, Fuujutsu Kyuuin, and Shuradou's on-the-fly body modifications would've been overkill; there's no way these guys would've been able to even scratch Tobi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't remember Jiraiya vs. Pain chapters well but I know we were sure that it was Nagato but we were seeing Yahiko...

Tobi using Obito's body is pretty much the most likely now.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> He declared that he could use Human Realm, and he is using the Outer Path (The Seventh Realm).



Oh okay then I guess Kishi doesn't want him to use it...
I guess it was for to look cool  or to make the Jin's unfodderized with doujutsu...

and of course the GM


----------



## Easley (Aug 22, 2012)

Is Kishimoto intent on spoiling the reveal, or is it misdirection? I mean, an unmasking works best when you don't know who to expect, but he's even using Obito's name. That isn't a hint, it's telling you outright. A twist is still possible.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Seriously, Tobi's defensive capabilities were already pretty ridiculous with his Jikuukan Idou, strong resilience, and Izanagi. Stacking Shinra Tensei, Fuujutsu Kyuuin, and Shuradou's on-the-fly body modifications would've been overkill; there's no way these guys would've been able to even scratch Tobi.



This was my feeling as well.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Oh my god, KAKASHI, don't say Obito's name out loud or even think about it, because if you do, Tobi will stop being Obito!
> 
> LOL! DD
> 
> Funnay.



It ruins the surprise for the reader, that's their argument. Kishi is the type of guy to do just that, though.

He did it with Pain and Nagato.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

If Tobi isn't Obito at this point then he's got to be Sasuke. His personal thing with Kakashi is too strong to be anyone else.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi: Are you Obito?
Tobi: No
Gai: Are you Rin?
Tobi: No
Naruto: Are you Minato
Tobi: No
All 3: SO WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU
Tobi: You can't know me... I'm just a random character or Izuma Uchiha who stalked all of you the whole life... BTW Kakashi you are so smexy without your mask...
Kakashi: WTF? You stalked me at home?
Tobi: Space Time Jutsu for the win 
Kakashi: What a freak?
Naruto: So why do you wear a mask if no one knows you
Kakashi: And why are you using Obito's eye and Madara's name
Tobi: Just for the lulz


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, so Kakashi is thinking the opposite.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 22, 2012)

"Kakashi starts to think that Tobi can't be Obito."

Well then that means he is.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Seriously, Tobi's defensive capabilities were already pretty ridiculous with his Jikuukan Idou, strong resilience, and Izanagi. Stacking Shinra Tensei, Fuujutsu Kyuuin, and Shuradou's on-the-fly body modifications would've been overkill; there's no way these guys would've been able to even scratch Tobi.



Also very true.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

cHAP ENDS WIHT tOBI'S MASK GETTING PULVERIZED


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely said:


> "Kakashi starts to think that Tobi can't be Obito."
> 
> Well then that means he is.



It's settled. :sanji


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If Tobi isn't Obito at this point then he's got to be Sasuke. His personal thing with Kakashi is too strong to be anyone else.



Kakashi is not even on Sasuke's radar.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 22, 2012)

"With a clever plan from from Gai and Kakashi, Kakashi sends Naruto's clone to the other dimension and Tobi's mask is pulverized."

This is a chapter too early. The big reveal should logically come in 600. The mask being pulverized implies the big reveal will occur in 599 instead. Plot twist? Or will we take a break from the Tobi fight next week?!

Or possibly, we see Tobi's face in 599, but it is later revealed in 600 to be a henge. Gah! Kishimoto, you'd trolled us again!


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi: OBITO!!!
Tobi: No I'm TOBITO... The long lost twin brother of OBITO... GIVE BACK HIS EYE
Fandom: WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

So what is Kakashi thinking? Because I've heard both now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kakashi starts to think that Tobi *can't be* Obito..



Well, this changes everything...


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Yuna said:


> "With a clever plan from from Gai and Kakashi, Kakashi sends Naruto's clone to the other dimension and Tobi's mask is pulverized."
> 
> This is a chapter too early. The big reveal should logically come in 600. The mask being pulverized implies the big reveal will occur in 599 instead. Plot twist? Or will we take a break from the Tobi fight next week?!
> 
> Or possibly, we see Tobi's face in 599, but it is later revealed in 600 to be a henge. Gah! Kishimoto, you'd trolled us again!



Tobi's identity revealed in chapter 599; the Juubi revealed in chapter 600.

Perfect.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely said:


> "Kakashi starts to think that Tobi can't be Obito."
> 
> Well then that means he is.



Yeah... on the other hand, in that case, the odds that someone else took over Obito's body are very high.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Spoiler nr. 3;

Kakashi starts to think that Tobi can't be Obito.

With a clever plan from from Gai and Kakashi, Kakashi sends Naruto's clone to the other dimension and Tobi's mask is pulverized.

LOOOOL!


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

Yuna said:


> "With a clever plan from from Gai and Kakashi, Kakashi sends Naruto's clone to the other dimension and Tobi's mask is pulverized."
> 
> This is a chapter too early. The big reveal should logically come in 600. The mask being pulverized implies the big reveal will occur in 599 instead. Plot twist? Or will we take a break from the Tobi fight next week?!
> 
> Or possibly, we see Tobi's face in 599, but it is later revealed in 600 to be a henge. Gah! Kishimoto, you'd trolled us again!



It's not like the reveal being 600 is an absolute rule...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi starts to think that Tobi can't be Obito.

Haha.

So according to the logic of before, Tobi IS Obito!


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Yeah... on the other hand, in that case, the odds that someone else took over Obito's body are very high.



Yeah someone took over his body and still stalkes Kakashi his whole life cuz the feeling of Obito still remained in this body


----------



## BroKage (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely said:


> "Kakashi starts to think that Tobi can't be Obito."




Well that settles it, NF's gonna explode next week. 

No point in having Kakashi's denial shown if it wasn't gonna be proven wrong.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

_"Kakashi starts to think that Tobi can't be Obito."_

_* SaiST clicks his tongue._


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2012)

kakashi starts to think he cant be Obito means that kakashi logically deducted he was someone else.
he is izuna after all?


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

vered said:


> kakashi starts to think he cant be Obito means that kakashi logically deducted he was someone else.
> he is izuna after all?



Sadly, Kakashi is probably in denial.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Seriously, Tobi's defensive capabilities were already pretty ridiculous with his Jikuukan Idou, strong resilience, and Izanagi. Stacking Shinra Tensei, Fuujutsu Kyuuin, and Shuradou's on-the-fly body modifications would've been overkill; there's no way these guys would've been able to even scratch Tobi.



truest words


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Just telling you guys who says omqq he cant be Obito plotholezzz, Long haired masked man was the real Madara. 
Wheres ur plothole now.


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

Is Nobito going to be the new buzzword this whole week in NF?


----------



## lo0p (Aug 22, 2012)

Kishi's gonna do the same thing he did with Sasuke and show Tobi's face in shadow until (hopefully) chapter 600.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

I can see the "redemption thread" coming.....


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

TobIzuna to the deeaath!!


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2012)

Shice said:


> *Well that settles it, NF's gonna explode next week. *
> 
> No point in having Kakashi's denial shown if it wasn't gonna be proven wrong.



no, that he means he is obito 

it is like kabuto's "ET can't effect the user"


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

IT STILL WON'T BE OBITO... You will see Izuna took over his body but the feeling for Kakashi and Rin remained behind... That's why Izuna stalkes Kakashi his whole life!


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> no, that he means he is obito
> 
> it is like kabuto's "ET can't effect the user"


It obviously has to be...

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nobito


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't believe people actually want Tobi to be Obito.

Obito, really?

Dear God, why? What's the appeal? The fact that you guessed he was Tobi, because of their similar hair style, 350 chapters ago?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> TobIzuna to the deeaath!!



WE SHALL NEVER SURRENDER!


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2012)

it all depends on what happens in the chapter with kakakshi thinking.
if he shows signs of denial than its probably Obito after all.
however if its a logical thinking that makes sense than its Izuna.
just my prediction of course.


----------



## Penance (Aug 22, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kakashi starts to ponder about Tobi not being Obito.
> 
> With a clever plan from from Gai and Kakashi, Kakashi sends Naruto's clone to the other dimension and Tobi's mask is pulverized.



Almost time...




Marsala said:


> Yeah... on the other hand, in that case, the odds that someone else took over Obito's body are very high.



Still counts...


----------



## sagroth (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm telling you guys.

Reveal in 599, explanation flashback in 600.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't believe people actually want Tobi to be Obito.
> 
> Obito, really?



You're still going at it?

My goodness.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> TobIzuna to the deeaath!!


For a second thought i thought that there was a spoiler nr. 4 destroying the Izuna theory but looks like not.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> TobIzuna to the deeaath!!


Yeah, Tobizuna was my prediction based off the Databook height/weight stats and Tobi's arm-clench emotional reaction to the memory of Madara taking Izuna's eyes.

But as soon as these Obito references started being dropped heavy-handedly... A fan has to admit he's wrong.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> You're still going at it?
> 
> My goodness.



Problem?


----------



## Yuna (Aug 22, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> It's not like the reveal being 600 is an absolute rule...


The  300, 400 and 500 chapters have all carried with them great revelations.
300: Sasuke is seen for the first time in Part II (but only in silhouette).
400: Tobi tells us about the Uchiha coup (he told us there was a coup in 399, but in 400, we get to hear all about it).
500: Kushina tells us about Naruto's birth and how she was the previous Jinchuuriki (which we found out in 499).

The pattern insofar has been that we find out something startling in the X99 chapter and then in the following chapter, Kishimoto elaborates on the revelation.

Tobi's identity, one of the most anticipated  revelations in the manga, should follow this pattern. In 599, the mask is broken and we might get a glimpse of his face, but it is only in 600 that we find out the full story.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I'm telling you guys.
> 
> Reveal in 599, explanation flashback in 600.



For sure.

Kakashi will collapse.

If Kabuto got 2 chapters worth of flashbacks, then Obito will surely get the same!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

All this build up to end up being that fodder Uchiha version of Naruto?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

After this chapter, we will get...


72 chapters of Sasuke and Madara vs Kages


----------



## Shattering (Aug 22, 2012)

NONONONONO I DON'T give a darn!!!

Tobitachi forever!!!


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 22, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I'm telling you guys.
> 
> Reveal in 599, explanation flashback in 600.



Bold prediction.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

But then again, if it ends ups being Obito I can say "i told you so" and dig up my "rurouni Kenshin hinting at Tobi's identity" thread


----------



## Yuna (Aug 22, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Just telling you guys who says omqq he cant be Obito plotholezzz, Long haired masked man was the real Madara.
> Wheres ur plothole now.


How about Tobi being pretty unfamiliar with Minato's fighting style and speed? He even seemed shocked Minato was able to teleport out of his chain.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

> Kakashi thinks perhaps *Tobi is Obito*.
> Guy and Kakashi comes up with a plan, and uses Kamui to fly Naruto's Kage-bunshin to Tobi, and shatters his mask.
> 
> Kakashi's chakra is almost at its limit
> They hit the mask with Rasengan, and.... end of chap.



I smell a slight conflict.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally the fucking mask goes off.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi is Sasuke's edo mother


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

New spoiler says Kakashi thinks he perhaps _is_ Obito.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 22, 2012)

So which one is it?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

well...at least if tobi is obito, we might get hid of him quite soon


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

So the mask doesn't break then.

And Kakashi is still alive? At your limit!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 22, 2012)

maskless tobi. Will take some time to get used to it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

vered said:


> it all depends on what happens in the chapter with kakakshi thinking.
> if he shows signs of denial than its probably Obito after all.
> however if its a logical thinking that makes sense than its Izuna.
> just my prediction of course.



Eh even if Kakashi shows doubt, if the name Obito is mentioned at all it's still going to make things awkward.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 22, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Bold prediction.



My prediction that the mask would be busted at the end of this chapter without a full reveal was true, so I'm getting cocky.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

The mask shatters and we have to wait to see his face.

Didn't see that coming from a million miles away...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Yagami is the most trustworthy.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well...at least if tobi is obito, we might get hid of him quite soon



Yes, let's get rid of that loser. Place him back beneath the rocks from which he came.


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like it was the other way around, Kakashi thinks it is Obito!


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL I say it will be a random character. And seriously Kishi dragged it out so far that I don't give a damn who it is now.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

A face you've already seen.

I hope you all realize that.

You're not gonna see anything new apart from some scars maybe.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Rurouni Kenshin Hinting At Tobi's Identity Thread:


----------



## Melodie (Aug 22, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Just telling you guys who says omqq he cant be Obito plotholezzz, Long haired masked man was the real Madara.
> Wheres ur plothole now.



Implying that the manga has no plot holes . But tobito isn't happening.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Yagami is the most trustworthy.


Second this.
Gotta go away in like 20 mins please chapter come out pleaseeee.



Melodie said:


> Implying that the manga has no plot holes . But tobitp isn't happening.


Nothing new, 10000 people told me that already since i joined this forum, just lets see if you still will be able to tell me this after we see the face.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> LOL I say it will be a random character. And seriously Kishi dragged it out so far that I don't give a damn who it is now.



I just don't want Sutol and Nic to turn out right.

That's my only stake in this.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2012)

new trans states other wise.
this madness has to stop i dont care anymore about who is Tobi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, let's get rid of that loser. Place him back beneath the rocks from which he came.


dont be mean 


but well if he is obito, he is quite done for


his chances of being final villain are little to no one if we consider the story


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

At this point if you don't think Tobi is this guy, you're just lying to yourself.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol, translators got folks' emotions seesaw'n about.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> LOL I say it will be a random character. And seriously Kishi dragged it out so far that I don't give a damn who it is now.



And he's gonna drag this another week by ending the chapter right when the mask cracks. 

Kishimoto, you silly bastard...


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

vered said:


> this madness has to stop i dont care anymore about who is Tobi.



Same thing happend to me, about two years ago. 

Also it seems there's no "that jutsu" afterall. Basically Minato's plan was completely pointless.  Good going Kishimoto.


----------



## Sareth (Aug 22, 2012)

It's funny to me that Kakashi coming to the conclusion that Tobi can't be Obito, is being considered as proof that he is. You see what you want to see, huh? I took it as a sign that Tobi is someone else (who is probably in control of Obito's body).


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dont be mean
> 
> 
> but well if he is obito, he is quite done for
> ...



His opportunity was washed away the moment Uchiha Madara freed himself from the Edo Tensei.

This man officially has no weakness.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

new tag  

People mad.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Sareth said:


> It's funny to me that Kakashi coming to the conclusion that Tobi can't be Obito, is being considered as proof that he is. You see what you want to see, huh? I took it as a sign that Tobi is someone else (who is probably in control of Obito's body).



I took it as: I don't freaking know.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dont be mean
> 
> 
> but well if he is obito, he is quite done for
> ...



Tobi's chances of being FV are little to none at this point anyway unless Madara comes on his flying Susano'o and saves his ass.

And he won't save Obito.  He's ugly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> His opportunity was washed away the moment Uchiha Madara freed himself from the Edo Tensei.
> 
> This man officially has no weakness.


yeah his chances were already too small at this point, but i still expected something that could at least make him last longer that this fight


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Sareth said:


> It's funny to me that Kakashi coming to the conclusion that Tobi can't be Obito, is being considered as proof that he is. You see what you want to see, huh? I took it as a sign that Tobi is someone else (who is probably in control of Obito's body).



They considered the opposite as proof of Tobi not being Obito, so yeah.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> new tag
> 
> People mad.


Did Evil put that in?
If yes then its confirmed.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah his chances were already too small at this point, but i still expected something that could at least make him last longer that this fight



And why is that?


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

I think you guys are missing the best part of this chapter.

His mask shatters at the end...

BUT.

*Do we get reaction faces?*


----------



## Brian (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, let's get rid of that loser. Place him back beneath the rocks from which he came.



I predict a meteor crushing Tobi when Madara arrives to the scene


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

The fact that Kakashi thinks he's Obito before the reveal already tells me Tobi's not Obito but someone else. Kishi's luring you guys


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> I think you guys are missing the best part of this chapter.
> 
> His mask shatters at the end...
> 
> ...



Knowing Kishi, the mask shattering it probably the very last panel.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

on a side note, lol at kamui being essencial to break the mask, so much for naruto doing it by himself


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> I think you guys are missing the best part of this chapter.
> 
> His mask shatters at the end...
> 
> ...



Final panel probably shows his mask shattering. Character responses will likely be saved for next week's chapter.

Don't want the author to spoil his identity early, do you?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

CHAPTER 599:

Tobi: Suprise im Obito
*noise from above*
Obto: what?
*Obito lokos up, see's giant Meteor comming*
Obito: AGAIN!!!!!?
*Obito crushed by meteor*
*Madara shows up*
Madara: ugh, Ugly people.


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> on a side note, lol at kamui being essencial to break the mask, so much for naruto doing it by himself


The good thing is that Kishi didn't pull Tobi's weakness out of his ass, it actually made sense.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 22, 2012)

They hit the mask with rasengan, Tobi's face blows up together with the mask and we never find out who he was.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

People saying Tobi can't be Obito because he is a loser forgets the fact that our manga's main character is also a loser


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> And why is that?



well if he was someone like izuna or the elder brother and totally related to madara, we could get more stuff between them and backstory


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> on a side note, lol at kamui being essencial to break the mask, so much for naruto doing it by himself



Bijuu Mode is overhyped and it failed if Kakashi had to come up with yet ANOTHER plan.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2012)

Naruto will still have to defeat him now that kakashi is at his limit.
that jutsu coming to us next week?


----------



## Mateush (Aug 22, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> CHAPTER 599:
> 
> Tobi: Suprise im Obito
> *noise from above*
> ...



Haha good one. Madara is


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Bijuu Mode is overhyped and it failed if Kakashi had to come up with yet ANOTHER plan.



Bijuu Mode is overhyped because Tobi can prevent physical harm to himself for up to 5 minutes at a time?



With Kakashi at his limit, Naruto will likely take things from here, is my guess.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Same thing happend to me, about two years ago.
> 
> Also it seems there's no "that jutsu" afterall. Basically Minato's plan was completely pointless.  Good going Kishimoto.



You do realize that just because Tobi's mask is broken does not mean it's the end of the fight right?


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

The best possible troll for Kishi to do...


is have Tobi *warp *the fuck out of there and we never see his identity.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Bijuu Mode is overhyped and it failed if Kakashi had to come up with yet ANOTHER plan.



Yeah yeah ragdolling 5 bijuu at the same time is overrated. 

Butthurt Sasuke fans are always funny in their desperation.


----------



## Aggeri (Aug 22, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> The best possible troll for Kishi to do...
> 
> 
> is have Tobi *warp *the fuck out of there and we never see his identity.



Haha people would literally stand out side of Kishis house with Pitchforks and sticks with fire!


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Bijuu Mode is overhyped and it failed if Kakashi had to come up with yet ANOTHER plan.



He's intangible no amount of physical force in the world is going to change that. At this point it's all Tobi has going for him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

vered said:


> Naruto will still have to defeat him now that kakashi is at his limit.
> that jutsu coming to us next week?


yeah, now he will

but the whole "i will just have to break your mask" lost all meaning

basically i was expecting naruto to go all full speed bijuu mode on tobi and manage to break the mask by himself this chapter


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> You do realize that just because Tobi's mask is broken does not mean it's the end of the fight right?



But it's the end of the current phase of the fight. Tobi will stop using his space time ninjutsu in all likelihood and will be forced to unveil his next ace up his sleeves.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to admit, this whole debate over Tobi's identity is entertaining as fuck.  Now I can't wait till next week already, simply because of the threads it's gonna spawn.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> People saying Tobi can't be Obito because he is a loser forgets the fact that our manga's main character is also a loser


Naruto was a loser because nobody trained him as a child, he was ostracized and Kurama's Chakra messed with his Chakra control.

Obito hadn't unlocked the Sharingan at 13, had a piss poor 1.5 in Genjutsu (the same as Part I Naruto!), had piss poor Chakra control and had stats that half the Rookies beat at the same age. And he was trained by Minato, one of the greatest Shinobi in history during a time of *World War*, which means he got expedited training at a younger age than kids are "these" days.

Naruto was not afforded many opportunities as a kid, Obito was afforded *every* opportunity as a kid. Naruto had Kurama's Chakra messing up his potential to become a fine Shinobi. What's Obito's excuse?




Jeαnne said:


> yeah, now he will
> 
> but the whole "i will just have to break your mask" lost all meaning


No it doesn't. He never said "I will do it alone". Tell me, Jeanne, do you then admit that Sasuke's victory over Killer Bee wasn't his victory at all and that he actually lost to Killer Bee a whopping total of 3 times before finally managing to capture a clone?

Because, apparently, it's not an achievement unless you pull it off on your own... unless your name is Sasuke Uchiha.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

I can see Tobi hiding behind the dust created by the impact for all of next chapter. 

And we only get glimpse of his right eye at the very end. 

More likely than you think.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

We all should re-read Jiraiya vs. Pain. Kishi is obviously taking the same direction.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I have to admit, this whole debate over Tobi's identity is entertaining as fuck.  Now I can't wait till next week already, simply because of the threads it's gonna spawn.



Greatest Shit Storm of our era, no matter who Tobi is. NF is going to provide much entertainment next week.


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

Aggeri said:


> Haha people would literally stand out side of Kishis house with Pitchforks and sticks with fire!


And I think he should do it, save the reveal for chapter 600 and drag it out with Sauce/Madara.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> But it's the end of the current phase of the fight. Tobi will stop using his space time ninjutsu in all likelihood and will be forced to unveil his next ace up his sleeves.



Kakashi is at his limit. They will have no way to hit Tobi when Kakashi is out of chakra.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> But it's the end of the current phase of the fight. Tobi will stop using his space time ninjutsu in all likelihood and will be forced to unveil his next ace up his sleeves.



True.  Even after Naruto got full control of the Kyuubi, Tobi still wasn't phased at all.  So he definitely must still have something up his sleeve.  Something that he never uses either because he doesn't have to due to his S/T jutsu which provides an almost insurmountable defense, or because it costs him personally to use whatever ability he has left, besides Izanagi at least.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I have to admit, this whole debate over Tobi's identity is entertaining as fuck.  Now I can't wait till next week already, simply because of the threads it's gonna spawn.



The only way the debate could be interesting at this point is if both sides chose a representative, preferably a hot flimsily clad woman, and put them into a pool of mud and had them wrestle to decide the winner.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

Better yet, next chapter we go back to Sasuke and Orochimaru, who spend the whole chapter just talking while taking a shit in the woods.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Greatest Shit Storm of our era, no matter who Tobi is. NF is going to provide much entertainment next week.



No matter which side of the Tobito debate loses, we the spectators ALL win.  

I can think of no more satisfying outcome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Better yet, next chapter we go back to Sasuke and Orochimaru, who spend the whole chapter just talking while taking a shit in the woods.


best chapter ever


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Greatest Shit Storm of our era, no matter who Tobi is. NF is going to provide much entertainment next week.



That being said, everyone should make use of this meme:


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Naruto was a loser because nobody trained him as a child, he was ostracized and Kurama's Chakra messed with his Chakra control.
> 
> Tobi hadn't unlocked the Sharingan at 13, had a piss poor 1.5 in Genjutsu (the same as Part I Naruto!), had piss poor Chakra control and had stats that half the Rookies beat at the same age. And he was trained by Minato, one of the greatest Shinobi in history during a time of *World War*, which means he got expedited training at a younger age than kids are "these" days.
> 
> Naruto was not afforded many opportunities as a kid, Obito was afforded *every* opportunity as a kid. Naruto had Kurama's Chakra messing up his potential to become a fine Shinobi. What's Obito's excuse?



Obito's excuse is being paralleled to Naruto. I'm sure if he lived after gaiden he'd have become like Naruto. Also you forget that Naruto went to training with Jiraiya who is master of Minato and came back only with a new rasengan.(which wasn't even completed)

So yeah.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> No matter which side of the Tobito debate loses, we the spectators ALL win.
> 
> I can think of no more satisfying outcome.



I don't know if I agree.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 22, 2012)

>599 comes
>Mask shatters
>600 Tobi is his own original character, no one else.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Now my preditcion for the next weeks

598 ends with mask breaking
599: Sakura's feelings... FANDOM: FUCK YOU KISHI!

600: Tobi is revealed to be...



People: What the fuck!
Kakashi: WHY?
Ayame: Fuck you Kakashi... I always loved you but you gave a damn about me... You always cared about Rin and Obito... So I killed her and took his eye to get revenge on them and finally you! BTW I needed the STJ to stalk you even at home!
Kakashi:


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Kakashi is at his limit. They will have no way to hit Tobi when Kakashi is out of chakra.



Nah, Tobi's space time ninjutsu will stop. That's how those things work in shounen manga even if it doesn't always make sense. Besides Naruto's KB may still be in that other dimension waiting for Tobi to appear there.



Nimander said:


> True.  Even after Naruto got full control of the Kyuubi, Tobi still wasn't phased at all.  So he definitely must still have something up his sleeve.  Something that he never uses either because he doesn't have to due to his S/T jutsu which provides an almost insurmountable defense, or because it costs him personally to use whatever ability he has left, besides Izanagi at least.



I've been betting on Tobi being the Ichibi jinchuuriki. Ichibi jinchuuriki + Rinnegan should make up for the power difference between Ichibi and Kyuubi.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, now he will
> 
> but the whole "i will just have to break your mask" lost all meaning
> 
> basically i was expecting naruto to go all full speed bijuu mode on tobi and manage to break the mask by himself this chapter



its true but perhaps kishi plans to reveal that jutsu for the purpose of defeating tobi as a whole and not just the mask.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Not sure why we would be butthurt seeing Naruto failing every time.



 You actually have to convince yourself Naruto is "failing" and is "overhyped" so you don't have a nervous breakdown. It's sort of adorable.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

nah, kishi did it wrong if tobi is really obito...

he is doing it slowly and letting us get throught the stages of denial before actually revealing it for good

the shitstorm would be way more amusing if he made tobi's mask break with no hint, and then we got kakashi's reaction face while tobi says "Yes...I am Uchiha Obito."


----------



## Treerone (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi's mask breaks.
Tobi has no face.

Now what?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> >599 comes
> >Mask shatters
> >600 Tobi is his own original character, no one else.



For the record, I'm on neither side. But some arguments are so funny


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Tobi's mask breaks.
> Tobi has no face.
> 
> Now what?



TO SASUKE AND OROCHIMARU!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 22, 2012)

The only thing interesting about Tobi is his identity.

As a fighter, he is very boring, and I hope he dies soon. 

Now, Madara on the other hand, that's a real shinobi. Maybe a tad overpowered, but he's entertaining.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi is the real Madara and the one we've been seeing was really Izuna all along. 

Kishi: Trololololololol


----------



## Fay (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi seems so weak to me . Kakashi and co will defeat him in no time it seems...


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi is Aoba.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> The only thing interesting about Tobi is his identity.
> 
> As a fighter, he is very boring, and I hope he dies soon.
> 
> Now, Madara on the other hand, that's a real shinobi. Maybe a tad overpowered, but he's entertaining.



True. Tobi has to die. Best at Madara's hand so Madara can take over the incomplete Juubi.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

By the way, what happened to "tobi is Sasuke or Naruto from the future"?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> The only thing interesting about Tobi is his identity.
> 
> As a fighter, he is very boring, and I hope he dies soon.
> 
> Now, Madara on the other hand, that's a real shinobi. Maybe a tad overpowered, but he's entertaining.



Not even that.

The flashbacks & backstory will be the most interesting part.

People like to act as if Tobi's face and identity are still some big ass mystery. 

They're not.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Tobi is the real Madara and the one we've been seeing was really Izuna all along.
> 
> Kishi: Trololololololol


kabuto used madara's EMS DNA, since the eye belonged to izuna first it called izuna's soul but revived madara's body since it was the body that it was in


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> By the way, what happened to "tobi is Sasuke or Naruto from the future"?



Those theories still exist to some degree


----------



## Yuna (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> best chapter ever


Best *manga* ever!



Moon~ said:


> Obito's excuse is being paralleled to Naruto. I'm sure if he lived after gaiden he'd have become like Naruto.


The heck kind of explanation is that? The argument was that "Obito can too be Tobi despite being a loser (i.e. weak as shit) because Naruto used to be weak as well". Tobi *had* no excuse for being weak. Naruto had *plenty* of excuses.



Moon~ said:


> Also you forget that Naruto went to training with Jiraiya who is master of Minato and came back only with a new rasengan.(which wasn't even completed)


Because that's what they chose to focus on. Jiraiya *tried* loosening Naruto's seal up, but it nearly killed him. Naruto was also better overall at *everything* (Speed, Taijutsu, Ninjutsu, Stamina and Intelligence), as well as being more mature.

And, again, Minato was one of the strongest and most intelligent Shinobi in history (Jiraiya being his teacher is inconsequential. Are you saying Kakashi is stronger than current Naruto and Sasuke?) and Obito lived during a *time of war* where ever Shinobi was given extra training at a younger age, yet 13 yearold Obito was weaker than pretty much all of the Rookies.

Again, Naruto and Jiraiya could be lax and simply train the basics, seeing as how Kurama's influence had greatly hindered Naruto in learning the basics 'til that point. Are you saying Obito *chose* to not train much?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

So according to his fighting style more like Tobi is "no action only words"


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Tobi seems so weak to me . Kakashi and co will defeat him in no time it seems...



If Kakashi wasn't there Tobi would've won without a single doubt.

It would've been over 20-30 chapters ago.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll keep my eyes open as Kishi reveals the tie between Madara and Obito, but outside of that, don't care.

He wanted to protect his friends, and loved Rin. What else was there to his character, really?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> True. Tobi has to die. Best at Madara's hand so Madara can take over the incomplete Juubi.



Depending on who Tobi is, this is admittedly very possible. It also depends on how far he deviated from the plan, and how embarrassed Madara is by his abysmal performance.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Obito's excuse is being paralleled to Naruto. I'm sure if he lived after gaiden he'd have become like Naruto. Also you forget that Naruto went to training with Jiraiya who is master of Minato and came back only with a new rasengan.(which wasn't even completed)
> 
> So yeah.



True.  I recall when Jiraiya was having his flashbacks of training the Rain Trio.  When we saw that panel, where Jiraiya was JUST teaching them how to mold chakra, and three years later they, as a team, were able to take out his KB.  

When people compared that to what Naruto came back with after about the same amount of time, how people RAGED.  Damn that was hilarious to witness.  Much like next week will be most likely.  *sigh*  Good times.



Klue said:


> I don't know if I agree.



It's probably because I, personally don't have much vested in who Tobi really is.  In other words, I genuinely don't give a shit, as long as it's not an asspull that crappifies the course of the plot.



bearzerger said:


> Nah, Tobi's space time ninjutsu will stop. That's how those things work in shounen manga even if it doesn't always make sense. Besides Naruto's KB may still be in that other dimension waiting for Tobi to appear there.
> 
> I've been betting on Tobi being the Ichibi jinchuuriki. Ichibi jinchuuriki + Rinnegan should make up for the power difference between Ichibi and Kyuubi.



The Ichibi has been suspiciously absent, so I could see this being the case.  Would be interesting to see how Tobi uses its abilities to be sure.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi: I'm Tobi
Kakashi: Who?
Tobi: Tobi!
Kakashi: Obito?
Tobi: Who the fuck is Obito? my name is TOBI
Kakashi: We don't know you
Tobi: But I know you


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

madara will have no mercy...poor tobi


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Not even that.
> 
> The flashbacks & backstory will be the most interesting part.
> 
> ...



While I'm pretty much convinced Tobi = Obito...


...considering we're nearing the end, I'm hoping Kishimoto can actually surprise us. The fact that Obito is the obvious choice is a chance for Kishimoto to send a shockwave through his fanbase. 

But, eh...

If it ain't Obito, who could it be that would be 'WTF?!?!", but in a good way.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 22, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 283 (76 members and 207 guests)
HK-47, KiShiDo, Hachidaime, shintebukuro, Gonder, Divinstrosity, Sareth, Treerone, Palpatine, Yuna, Moon~, Jeαnne, Wiseman Deathphantom, ISeeVoices, PikaCheeka, naijaboykev28, Footmax, BlinkST, Shice, Hippojack, sagroth, tnorbo, Kyuubi No Yoko 90, The greatest evil, Wendson, Dragash1, Moon Reader Max, Opuni, Ricky Sen, ero_luffy, tkROUT, bearzerger, Penance, ThunderRaikage, Pavan, newlife439, Raventhal, Mephissto, Mantux31, handsock, Shakar, Seraphiel, mrsaphen, Aggeri, Davit, arkur, Sollet, Negrito, Esponer, Yagami1211, IpHr0z3nI, Neomaster121, overlordofnobodies, Red Raptor, Grottesca, WraithX959

Jesus christ people are dying for this shit...


----------



## Treerone (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'll keep my eyes open as Kishi reveals the tie between Madara and Obito, but outside of that, don't care.
> 
> He wanted to protect his friends, and loved Rin. What else was there to his character, really?



Basically a copy of Nagato.

Wanted to protect his friends. War messed that up. Rin ends up dying somehow.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 22, 2012)

And next chapter Madara shows up and absorbs Tobi before we can see his face, thus making Tobi identitya mistery even after the manga ends


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara will have no mercy...poor tobi



Madara will break his mask.

And his face.

So we'll never see it.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 22, 2012)

tobi is not obito . kishi is just giving the tobi=obito fans some fanservice due to the ludicrous popularity it has gained over the years.

tobi is still in some way, shape or form madara. 


"Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 279 (71 members and 208 guests)"

so it begins... :sanji


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow Tobi is Madara! How unexpected!

It's what Tobi has been telling us for 250 chapters!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara will break his mask.
> 
> And his face.
> 
> So we'll never see it.


"where is your god now? oh wait, its right here."


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi used to be cool when we thought he was Madara and when he was out practicing plumbing on Konan..

Then the war came, Madara showed up and Tobi fell off. Horribly.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi: Hi guys... Nice to meet you. My name is Tobi an entire new character
Everyone: I hate you Kishi!
Kishi: Flawless Victory


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Basically a copy of Nagato.
> 
> Wanted to protect his friends. War messed that up. Rin ends up dying somehow.



And that's what I don't want.

Sasuke also fits that role: a kid screwed by the ninja world that is changed for the better by the main character.

Tobi is suppose to be that guy even Naruto couldn't speak to.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> And that's what I don't want.
> 
> Sasuke also fits that role: a kid screwed by the ninja world that is changed for the better by the main character.
> 
> Tobi is suppose to be that guy even Naruto couldn't speak to.


tobi was supposed to not even be human in my book. I am disappoint kishi


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> And that's what I don't want.
> 
> Sasuke also fits that role: a kid screwed by the ninja world that is changed for the better by the main character.
> 
> Tobi is suppose to be that guy even Naruto couldn't speak to.



Kishimoto just can't create a villain without some asinine sob story. That's just the way he operates. Thank God Deidara blew himself up before we found out he was just a misunderstood orphan.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> And that's what I don't want.
> 
> Sasuke also fits that role: a kid screwed by the ninja world that is changed for the better by the main character.
> 
> Tobi is suppose to be that guy even Naruto couldn't speak to.



Huh?

How does Sasuke fit that role?

Sasuke is going against everything Naruto stands for.

Since day 1 to this day.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 22, 2012)

So what's happening guys


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> And that's what I don't want.
> 
> Sasuke also fits that role: a kid screwed by the ninja world that is changed for the better by the main character.
> 
> Tobi is suppose to be that guy even Naruto couldn't speak to.



Kishimoto is very prone to repetitiveness as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Tobi used to be cool when we thought he was Madara and when he was out practicing plumbing on Konan..
> 
> Then the war came, Madara showed up and Tobi fell off. Horribly.



I'm actually glad he's not Madara.  We've seen the real Madara, and his admittedly innate swag, mixed with his nearly homoerotic one-sided love-hate-love relationship with Hashirama has made his character entertaining as fuck.

Tobi on the other hand, is once again an unknown.  And, until his identity is revealed, a poorly developed one in my opinion.  All that said, this is still the guy who turned Naruto into a human bomb, mercilessly ripped the Kyuubi from Kushina minutes after her birth, destroyed Naruto's family, along with most of Konoha, and pretty much used Nagato and Sasuke as playthings until Naruto's TNJ came into the picture and Itachi came back from the dead.

I'll give him the benefit of the doubt based on past meritorious accomplishments in regard to villainy.


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> tobi was supposed to not even be human in my book. I am disappoint kishi


He and Zetsu should've been a space alien from Mars...

Probably would've kick started astronomy in Naruto too. 

Ninja: "Y-you mean we aren't alone out in the universe?"
Zetsu: "Yes."


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Kishimoto just can't create a villain without some asinine sob story. That's just the way he operates. Thank God Deidara blew himself up before we found out he was just a misunderstood orphan.



So basically, even the Juubi isn't safe? 

Oh right, that's basically what old-man Rikudou was saying, right?


Lol.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> While I'm pretty much convinced Tobi = Obito...
> 
> 
> ...considering we're nearing the end, I'm hoping Kishimoto can actually surprise us. The fact that Obito is the obvious choice is a chance for Kishimoto to send a shockwave through his fanbase.
> ...



Hmm, Konohamaru's father and Hiruzen's first born son. We've heard nothing of the guy and at the very least he has the pedigree necessary to pull off being Tobi.

Or Hidan's Jashin.


----------



## Sareth (Aug 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> If it ain't Obito, who could it be that would be 'WTF?!?!", but in a good way.


Tobi being one of Rikudou's sons would be "WTF" in a good way.


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

Many predicted naruto being send to the dimension a couple of chapters ago and it's happening? Kishi is so predictable and lame pulling this stuff


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> "where is your god now? oh wait, its right here."



HAHA too true. Then he stands there and poses until Naruto, KB, Kakashi, and Gai get really uncomfortable. And an awkward silence sends tumbleweeds across the battlefields.

Then they surrender.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 22, 2012)

So as expected, Naruto is useless by himself again, and the mask shatters but no face is shown.

Naruto would be the only Hokage in history, that would need all his Ninjas to be human-shields for him. What a pathetic character.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Tobi being one of Rikudou's sons would be "WTF" in a good way.



Yes those Rikudou's sons have personal issues with Kakashi.

Yeah.

HAHAHAHAHA!

"In a good way"


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

DAMMIT CHAP WHERE ARE YOU. YOU HAVE 15 MINUTES TO GTFO.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> tobi was supposed to not even be human in my book. I am disappoint kishi



But Tobito would be like a Naruto gone wrong,it works


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

8Apedemak8 said:


> But Tobito would be like a Naruto gone wrong,it works



Gaara, 2.0.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

the good thing about tobi not being madara, was that...how can i say, the edo madara is just way better than what madara would have been if he was tobi

even in terms of personality, tobi simply would never have that swag


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

8Apedemak8 said:


> But Tobito would be like a Naruto gone wrong,it works



This has been done a hundred times already.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeanny you smell nice.

Is this smell coming from you?

I think su.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So as expected, Naruto is useless by himself again, and the mask shatters but no face is shown.
> 
> Naruto would be the only Hokage in history, that would need all his Ninjas to be human-shields for him. What a pathetic character.



Yup this is nothing new from the first chapter til now!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Gaara, 2.0.



 oh well


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the good thing about tobi not being madara, was that...how can i say, the edo madara is just way better than what madara would have been if he was tobi
> 
> even in terms of personality, tobi simply would never have that swag



Agreed.

Tobi's swag is simply the worst. And we've witness way too many of his down moments. So many readers weren't taking him seriously.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Tobi being one of Rikudou's sons would be "WTF" in a good way.



Rikudo's kids better not take after their father then..how underwhelming..getting your shit pushed him by Kakashi with Naruto & Gai as support..


----------



## ch1p (Aug 22, 2012)

What a hack, this chapter. One more freaking week.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Naruto gone wrong again?

How many Naruto's does this series need?

Konohamaru & Obito.

Let's add another 1.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Jeanny you smell nice.
> 
> Is this smell coming from you?
> 
> I think su.







also, the thought that madara would have cut his hair and had to wear a mask was a crime


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Best *manga* ever!
> 
> 
> The heck kind of explanation is that? The argument was that "Obito can too be Tobi despite being a loser (i.e. weak as shit) because Naruto used to be weak as well". Tobi *had* no excuse for being weak. Naruto had *plenty* of excuses.
> ...



We both know that Naruto is a dumbass loser and he still is. If he hadn't have those "issues" he would have been killed for thousand time.

Both started to use their full potential very late.


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Naruto gone wrong again?
> 
> How many Naruto's does this series need?
> 
> ...



Naruto was the first Naruto, though.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> also, the thought that madara would have cut his hair and had to wear a mask was a crime



There was little reason for Tobi to keep his mask the moment the war started. Kishi was just being a dick.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the good thing about tobi not being madara, was that...how can i say, the edo madara is just way better than what madara would have been if he was tobi
> 
> even in terms of personality, tobi simply would never have that swag



Oh, Hashirama.  If I knew what your descendants would come out like, I would have taught you to rise from the dead."pek

Yes.  Definitely an entertaining character.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Tobi's swag is simply the worst. And we've witness way too many of his down moments. So many readers weren't taking him seriously.



lol at Madara having "swag".

Madara is a boring invincible douchebag. Aizen 2.0. Only Uchiha fans can actually think Madara is an interesting character.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Gaara, 2.0.



More like Gaara 4.0, Gaara, Konohamaru, Nagato, Tobi


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the good thing about tobi not being madara, was that...how can i say, the edo madara is just way better than what madara would have been if he was tobi
> 
> even in terms of personality, tobi simply would never have that swag



True.

With that said, I enjoyed the moments Tobi made fun of his opponents.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> There was little reason for Tobi to keep his mask the moment the war started. Kishi was just being a dick.



True. 10char


----------



## Fay (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the good thing about tobi not being madara, was that...how can i say, the edo madara is just way better than what madara would have been if he was tobi
> 
> even in terms of personality, tobi simply would never have that swag



Madara is all the badassness from the Uchiha clan concentrated in one person 

Tobi is a scaredy cat, who can't even form a minor threat to Kakashi and co


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Naruto was the first Naruto, though.



No Goku was the 1st.

Naruto is nothing but a pale imitation. Like Luffy.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> lol at Madara having "swag".
> 
> Madara is a boring invincible douchebag. Aizen 2.0. Only Uchiha fans can actually think Madara is an interesting character.



Didn't say he was an interesting character, but the dude definitely possess swag. He's so incredibly strong, and at the very least, the reader is going to take him seriously as a threat to the main character.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Tobi's swag is simply the worst. And we've witness way too many of his down moments. So many readers weren't taking him seriously.



nobody respected madara as tobi.

the way that he acted around deidara would be just plain OOC if he was madara 


Look at it now, madara is so boss that even uchiha haters feel overwhelmed by his swag


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

I really can't wait for the day your Madara got trolled by Naruto+Sasuke


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi wonders whether Tobi is Obito or not.

Yes or not.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 22, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So as expected, Naruto is useless by himself again, and the mask shatters but no face is shown.
> 
> Naruto would be the only Hokage in history, that would need all his Ninjas to be human-shields for him. What a pathetic character.



dude, u do realize the only one who had a possible counter for madaras ability was kaksdi rite? grow up. this is obviously there to strengthen the connection between kakashi and obito/tobi. but ignore all that and go on a naruto rant like a prepubescent child


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> No Goku was the 1st.
> 
> Naruto is nothing but a pale imitation. Like Luffy.



Nah Astroboy was the first. Goku was like number 10, Naruto number 50


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> lol at Madara having "swag".
> 
> Madara is a boring invincible douchebag. Aizen 2.0. Only Uchiha fans can actually think Madara is an interesting character.



No...

...TOBI is boring and 'invincible'. Once Tobi killed the jokes, he became boring. 

Madara is like Muhammad Ali: He kicks your ass and talks great shit while doing it. 

I mean, only an Uchihater can actually think Madara isn't an interesting character.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 22, 2012)

'Swag'. What a pathetic fucking word and meaning. I'm going to have to go full ignore on this shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

^ You're off to a great start ignoring it.



Nimander said:


> Oh, Hashirama.  If I knew what your descendants would come out like, I would have taught you to rise from the dead."pek
> 
> Yes.  Definitely an entertaining character.



Come on, you think it's cute. 

You'd be hard up not to laugh at some of the ridiculous things he's said.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Didn't say he was an interesting character, but the dude definitely possess swag. He's so incredibly strong, and at the very least, the reader is going to take him seriously as a threat to the main character.



So people didn't take Tobi seriously when he controlled his edo Jinchuuriki and Bijuu? News to me.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Kakashi wonders whether Tobi is Obito or not.
> 
> Yes or not.



You put it like he is so calm while doing this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I really can't wait for the day your Madara got trolled by Naruto+Sasuke



You mean the day Madara let's Naruto & Sasuke hit him to reveal he not only has hashirama's face but rikudo's, Itachi's, death god's and juubi's under that armor?


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

Why do ppl keep posting tge same translation on the spoiler thread?


----------



## Fay (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I really can't wait for the day your Madara got trolled by Naruto+Sasuke



More like Madara is so badass only SasNar combo can defeat him .


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> No Goku was the 1st.
> 
> Naruto is nothing but a pale imitation. Like Luffy.



naruto and goku are virtually nothing alike. fluffy and naruto are similar enough tho. fluffy is def.more bad ass.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> lol at Madara having "swag".
> 
> Madara is a boring invincible douchebag. Aizen 2.0. Only Uchiha fans can actually think Madara is an interesting character.



Wow.  Take off the bias glasses, man.

I'm not an Uchiha fan by any means, and I find his character interesting.  Both in how he plays with his opponents, contrasted with his creepy, one-sided obsession with Hashirama.  Bot immense power and a sort of fragility, or rather flawed aspect of his character.  That he defined so much of who he was by his enemy, when that definitely wasn't the case from Hashirama's end.  

Hashirama was able to find a life after war, and move on.  Instead of focusing on death and destruction, he worked on building peace, and setting the foundations for the next generation.  He looked to the future, while Madara remained trapped constantly in the past.  

It's the type of character dynamic I like to see author's play with, so I've liked getting a glimpse at Madara's character as it's slowly unfolded.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> lol at Madara having "swag".
> 
> Madara is a boring invincible douchebag. Aizen 2.0. Only Uchiha fans can actually think Madara is an interesting character.



you can be in denial about many things, but not madara's swag. Thats common sense around the fandom nowadays.


how many characters can pwn five kages while staring down at them, crossing his arms and looking totally badass, plus shit talking them? you gotta give it to him.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So people didn't take Tobi seriously when he controlled his edo Jinchuuriki and Bijuu? News to me.



I didn't. I've been saying how he was going to die in this fight for ages. Edo jins and bijuu were just useless fluff.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Nah Astroboy was the first. Goku was like number 10, Naruto number 50



This is why Lee should have been the main character.

There are no other 'Lee's'...

...and he is a REAL loser. Naruto is just a genetic freak who bloomed late.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Luffy>your fav char though.



Griffith > All.

I'm sure you agree.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> Why do ppl keep posting tge same translation on the spoiler thread?



Because the sentence is confusing.

The newest translation just looks like someone touched up Google though.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> lol at Madara having "swag".
> 
> Madara is a boring invincible douchebag. Aizen 2.0. Only Uchiha fans can actually think Madara is an interesting character.


I'm usually an Uchihater, but Madara's clearly being played for laughs (constantly joking on his opponents, getting butthurt over a dead guy, and being ridiculously overpowered) so it's fine to be entertained by him.

Despite his strength, he's not actually interfering with the plot (unlike the spotlight-hoggers Sasuke, Itachi, and Tobi) at the moment; the Kages just won't die and he's taking ages to actually go after the Kyuubi.

I'll save my rage for when he comes in and stomps Naruto after he beats Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So people didn't take Tobi seriously when he controlled his edo Jinchuuriki and Bijuu? News to me.



Right.

For that short period in time, yeah they did. The 250 chapters prior, and the chapters preceding that time, no.

So let's say, the majority of the time, a large number of readers weren't taking him seriously enough, for a villain of his stature.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You mean the day Madara let's Naruto & Sasuke hit him to reveal he not only has hashirama's face but rikudo's, Itachi's, death god's and juubi's under that armor?



You know either way he is going to be defeated. His defeat will be an asspull considering he is GT now.  Just pray for not being on Kabuto level.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> 'Swag'. What a pathetic fucking word and meaning. I'm going to have to go full ignore on this shit.



Swaggalicious. 

Madara is swagmaster of swagniversity. Where you don't need good grades so long as you got swag.

Schwaaaggg


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

come on chap


WHY THE FUCK IS IT TAKING SO LONG


----------



## Shrike (Aug 22, 2012)

The thing that I absolutely can't get (seeing the talk about differences in Madara's and Tobi's character) is why would Madara want a Moon's eye plan. I just can't see a man like him wanting it. The man loves war, and he is great at it. Tobi is a weasel who sneaks around and practically does nothing. Deidara captured two Bijuu. So Deidara was more useful. The most threat that we saw from Tobi is when he attacked Konoha, but Minato pretty much destroyed him there, too.

Madara > Tobi by everything. Character, imposing figure, power. Everything.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Griffith > All.
> 
> I'm sure you agree.



I don't compare seinen to shounen. But yes he is epic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I really can't wait for the day your Madara got trolled by Naruto+Sasuke


if it takes naruto+sasuke to take you down, its an honor. Madara is going down like a boss if its the case.



Klue said:


> There was little reason for Tobi to keep his mask the moment the war started. Kishi was just being a dick.



true, but can we blame him?



Nimander said:


> Oh, Hashirama.  If I knew what your descendants would come out like, I would have taught you to rise from the dead."pek
> 
> Yes.  Definitely an entertaining character.



whenever he is in a chapter i look foward even to what he will talk alone 


PoinT_BlanK said:


> True.
> 
> With that said, I enjoyed the moments Tobi made fun of his opponents.



yeah, tobi's fun moments were awesome too, in a totally different way.



Fay said:


> Madara is all the badassness from the Uchiha clan concentrated in one person
> 
> Tobi is a scaredy cat, who can't even form a minor threat to Kakashi and co



madara just passes that feeling


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> You know either way he is going to be defeated. His defeat will be an asspull considering he is GT now.  Just pray for not being on Kabuto level.



Kabuto got Uchiha'd.

An Uchiha getting Uchiha'd won't be as bad. Itachi foreshadowed it.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Next chapter... Some random character is introduced as Tobi... Someone who stalkes Kakashi his whole life



so he's hinata from the future after all...


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Swaggalicious.
> 
> Madara is swagmaster of swagniversity. Where you don't need good grades so long as you got swag.
> 
> Schwaaaggg



Madara=Swagdara

Tobi before reveal=MaskDara


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

Do we really need twelve translations of the same sentence in the spoiler thread? I think we got the memo.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> true, but can we blame him?



Of course not.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> The thing that I absolutely can't get (seeing the talk about differences in Madara's and Tobi's character) is why would Madara want a Moon's eye plan. I just can't see a man like him wanting it. The man loves war, and he is great at it. Tobi is a weasel who sneaks around and practically does nothing. Deidara captured two Bijuu. So Deidara was more useful. The most threat that we saw from Tobi is when he attacked Konoha, but Minato pretty much destroyed him there, too.
> 
> Madara > Tobi by everything. Character, imposing figure, power. Everything.



Who's to say that Madara has been on the level about his true intentions for the Moon's Eye plan anyway?

The same way Pain basically bullshitted Akatsuki about their true goals for the Bijuu, I'm almost certain that Madara has done the same with Tobi, and anyone else he shared that plan with.

So I wouldn't be surprised at all if he used the Mugen Tsukyomi to turn the world into an endless, eternal battlefield or something like that.  Certainly is right up his character's alley.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> You know either way he is going to be defeated. His defeat will be an asspull considering he is GT now.  Just pray for not being on Kabuto level.



As long as it's Naruto+Sasuke who defeat him, and it probably will be, and as long as he's not TnJed, and he won't be, I don't really care. I accepted a long time ago that he's going to have an idiotic defeat. If it's at the hands of the hero and anti-hero though, I can live with it.

Honestly, falling back on the "well you like a villain so your favorite character is going down! haha!" tactic is pretty lame. I think everyone who likes villains is well aware of their plight.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Do we really need twelve translations of the same sentence in the spoiler thread? I think we got the memo.


No we need another translation. The Google translation is missing :amazed


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2012)

> Why do ppl keep posting tge same translation on the spoiler thread?


Because we had 2 oppositely different translations. In one Kakashi is sure that Tobi isn't Obito,in another sure that he is. Though more likely he is wondering where he is or not (mostly because he doesn't has enough info to make a final statement),also phrase semantics implies on this.  Anyway without full context it is impossible to translate correctly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

#swag


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> As long as it's Naruto+Sasuke who defeat him, and it probably will be, and as long as he's not TnJed, and he won't be, I don't really care. I accepted a long time ago that he's going to have an idiotic defeat. If it's at the hands of the hero and anti-hero though, I can live with it.
> 
> Honestly, falling back on the "well you like a villain so your favorite character is going down! haha!" tactic is pretty lame. I think everyone who likes villains is well aware of their plight.



It's not the reason. Actually it hurts to watch Madara going all boss because I really want him to have a an epic fight.

But it is Kishi, so there is a big chance that he'll be humiliated.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Madara=Swagdara
> 
> Tobi before reveal=MaskDara



 If you broadcast swag..

..Madara is the news in your city!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> You know either way he is going to be defeated. His defeat will be an asspull considering he is GT now.  Just pray for not being on Kabuto level.


oh look, the villain will be defeated in the end


----------



## Fay (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> #swag



  

Panels like this make me realize that Uchiha clan should not die out! Sauce better get to baby making ASAP


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> #swag



Ofcourse every great character is swag til they face naruto and then a big letdown!


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It's not the reason. Actually it hurts to watch Madara going all boss because I really want him to have a an epic fight.
> 
> But it is Kishi, so there is a big chance that he'll be humiliated.



It would be a fitting end to his character.  The same way that Orochimaru died a completely ignoble and unnoticeable death at Itachi's hands (or so we thought...).  Madara being humiliated would be quite karmic, and I wouldn't be surprised if we do see him taken out like a punk.  

But I have the feeling he does still have an essential part to play in the story.  The Kages are pretty much done.  The only opponent left that might stand a chance against him is really Sasuke, which I can kinda see happening and I kinda hope does.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> #swag



Been there. Done that.

yet he somehow made it in time, shocking even Kakashi at his speed
yet he somehow made it in time, shocking even Kakashi at his speed

Ofcourse the difference is in the eyes on the beholder.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> Ofcourse every great character is swag til they face naruto and then a big letdown!


till they face plot, you mean.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> oh look, the villain will be defeated in the end



Pfftt, that's not what I mean, _the way he'll be defeated_ concerns me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Been there. Done that.
> 
> yet he somehow made it in time, shocking even Kakashi at his speed
> yet he somehow made it in time, shocking even Kakashi at his speed
> ...



Yeah the difference is that Naruto looks like homosex.


----------



## Famouss (Aug 22, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah the difference is that Naruto looks like homosex.


Madara probably had practice doing dat swag from back in the day.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Been there. Done that.
> 
> yet he somehow made it in time, shocking even Kakashi at his speed
> yet he somehow made it in time, shocking even Kakashi at his speed
> ...


sorry but, i cant get how you believe that these painels could be compared in any way, considering the situation and backstory of both characters in the moment that the scenes happened .



Moon~ said:


> Pfftt, that's not what I mean, _the way he'll be defeated_ concerns me.



nah, i believe that everybody will be ok as long as it takes naruto and sasuke


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2012)

Famouss said:


> Madara probably had practice doing dat swag from back in the day.



It comes naturally to him I bet.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 22, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah the difference is that Naruto looks like homosex.



and madara with hashirama's drolling and face carving obviously doesn't?
like i said baised eyes will be baised.

this so called swag displayed, pain also had it and even sasuke and naruto have heir moments.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

mayumi said:


> and madara with hashirama's drolling and face carving obviously doesn't?
> like i said baised eyes will be baised.



U dont get it

When Naruto obsesses over Saskey its GAY HOMO FAGGOTRY FAIL LULZ.

When Madara verbally fellates Hashirama for ten chapters it's SWAGGGGGG.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Been there. Done that.
> 
> yet he somehow made it in time, shocking even Kakashi at his speed
> yet he somehow made it in time, shocking even Kakashi at his speed
> ...



Shame on u 4 comparing the two, madara is looking down on everyone while naruto looks like he's modeling


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2012)

mayumi said:


> and madara with hashirama's drolling and face carving obviously doesn't?
> like i said baised eyes will be baised.



No seriously one is a kid with red eyeliner standing on frogs, the other is a guy in a freaking samurai armor who just made a kage shit himself standing in front of 10k+ shinobi.

Also I can't figure why anyone would like Naruto, so debating this with me is prolly a waste of time.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

Kyaaaaa Madara sama the way you slobber all over Hashirama's wood is so SWAGFUL pek


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> sorry but, i cant get how you believe that these painels could be compared in any way, considering the situation and backstory of both characters in the moment that the scenes happened .



Yea, no shit. Madara got hype for hundreds of chapters and when he finally appears, he just has this complete "Don't give a darn" attitude. He wasn't trying to be dramatic. He just...was. 

Naruto just had the generic "HERO COME TO SAVE THE DAY!" entrance. Which he's had, mind you, about fifty times in the manga.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

About Madara...We'll see  Of course I hope I'm wrong.

Chapter is very late, my notebook's dying c'mon guys...


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 22, 2012)

Something I've concluded.. Tobi is either Obito or someone else.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

when naruto slash mountains while trashtalking 5 kages keeping his arms crossed we talk .



some of you simply dont get it, its not about power alone, its about the attitude, it takes more than power to be badass, it takes more than power to have swag. Its just like that, some characters are born with that aura, others arent, no mather how much power they have.


and on top of all that, madara is a sexy beast. A kid with a bunch of frogs and make up got nothing on him, nothing at all .


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2012)

Voodoo chile said:


> Something I've concluded.. Tobi is either Obito or someone else.



Astute observation good sir.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 22, 2012)

Voodoo chile said:


> Something I've concluded.. Tobi is either Obito or someone else.



Lol, great deduction.  I worry Tobi might really be nobody.  It would be lame as hell lol.


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 22, 2012)

Voodoo chile said:


> Something I've concluded.. Tobi is either Obito or someone else.



Personally, I believe that Tobi is either Godzilla or someone else.  So by that definition, there is no way he could be Obito.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea, no shit. Madara got hype for hundreds of chapters and when he finally appears, he just has this complete "Don't give a darn" attitude. He wasn't trying to be dramatic. He just...was.
> 
> Naruto just had the generic "HERO COME TO SAVE THE DAY!" entrance. Which he's had, mind you, about fifty times in the manga.





edo madara was the best thing that happened to this manga in years


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 22, 2012)

Voodoo chile said:


> Something I've concluded.. Tobi is either Obito or someone else.


MIND=BLOWN!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> U dont get it
> 
> When Naruto obsesses over Saskey its GAY HOMO FAGGOTRY FAIL LULZ.
> 
> When Madara verbally fellates Hashirama for ten chapters it's SWAGGGGGG.



Madara slobbering over Hashirama was exceedingly lame...

...but his positives outweigh his negatives, in my opinion.

Kishimoto could have kept the Hashirama wank to a min., but Kishimoto has a tendency to overdo things, to say the least.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Madara's Hashirama wank was beyond ridiculous, but it got the point across. The two were considered unbeatable by today's standards, now their power is combined in one man.

It's madness.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> U dont get it
> 
> When Naruto obsesses over Saskey its GAY HOMO FAGGOTRY FAIL LULZ.
> 
> When Madara verbally fellates Hashirama for ten chapters it's SWAGGGGGG.



lol wat do u expect.  this site is full of idiots. either that or they simply have no idea what bad ass is. madara is a butt hurt loser who likes to pick on ppl weaker than him and whine about the one guy who was stronger. lmao at bad ass. its actually pathetic. u don't see whitebeard from one piece mentioning gold roger every 5 seconds. why? because white beard wasn't an over powered crybaby. he was bad ass. madara, not so much.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

Voodoo chile said:


> Something I've concluded.. Tobi is either Obito or someone else.



I made a thread about exactly that a few weeks ago, but it got trashed for some reason. 



Saunion said:


> Kyaaaaa Madara sama the way you slobber all over Hashirama's wood is so SWAGFUL pek




Madara just wanted Hashirama's wood inside him... and now it finally is.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> when naruto slash mountains while trashtalking 5 kages keeping his arms crossed we talk .
> 
> 
> 
> some of you simply dont get it, its not about power alone, its about the attitude, it takes more than power to be badass, it takes more than power to have swag. Its just like that, some characters are born that aura, others arent, no mather how much power they have.



If he was just all swag, he would honestly be boring as fuck.  Seriously.  Even swag alone doesn't guarantee an enjoyable character.  

His tendency to "verbally fellate" Hashirama, as Saunion put it, makes him hilarious as fuck.  It shows that he's ultimately VERY insecure.  Hashirama is the stick by which he gauges himself, in EVERYTHING.  Madara's awesomeness in fighting is balanced out quite nicely by his weakness in character?  Self-esteem, or worth?  I can't find the precise word.  But it makes him a more complicated character than your cookie cutter "invincible immortal" villain that we've seen so much in literature.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2012)

HunterXHunted said:


> lol wat do u expect.  this site is full of idiots. either that or they simply have no idea what bad ass is. madara is a butt hurt loser who likes to pick on ppl weaker than him and whine about the one guy who was stronger. lmao at bad ass. its actually pathetic. u don't see whitebeard from one piece mentioning gold roger every 5 seconds. why? because white beard wasn't an over powered crybaby. he was bad ass. madara, not so much.



The Naruto fandom actually thinks that having one facial expression and standing still while pulling ridiculous game breaking powers out of your rear end makes you "badass". What can you say.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

HunterXHunted said:


> lol wat do u expect.  this site is full of idiots. either that or they simply have no idea what bad ass is. madara is a butt hurt loser who likes to pick on ppl weaker than him and whine about the one guy who was stronger. lmao at bad ass. its actually pathetic. u don't see whitebeard from one piece mentioning gold roger every 5 seconds. why? because white beard wasn't an over powered crybaby. he was bad ass. madara, not so much.



 Madara doesn't want to fight the Kages. He's only doing it because they're in his way. He's said repeatedly they're too weak for him to waste time on.

And if you think his praises of Hashirama are "whining", I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

Difference between Madara and Naruto entrance?

Naruto: Boom enters with I MA Hero BS, looking at the villain and thinking to himself ( let me hit him with wht I learned the past 10 chapters from my dad while my master is watching and end this asap)

Madara: Boom enters, looks around? Wtf are this kids looking at (kages)? Where is Hashi or Rikudo?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol, that didn't take long.

Guys, don't let this escalate into some nonsensical fandom war, please.

Also, watch the agony posts; had to snip a few of them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> If he was just all swag, he would honestly be boring as fuck.  Seriously.  Even swag alone doesn't guarantee an enjoyable character.
> 
> His tendency to "verbally fellate" Hashirama, as Saunion put it, makes him hilarious as fuck.  It shows that he's ultimately VERY insecure.  Hashirama is the stick by which he gauges himself, in EVERYTHING.  Madara's awesomeness in fighting is balanced out quite nicely by his weakness in character?  Self-esteem, or worth?  I can't find the precise word.  But it makes him a more complicated character than your cookie cutter "invincible immortal" villain that we've seen so much in literature.


the fact that he recognizes his rival so fiercely definitely adds an interesting layer to his character


----------



## Sareth (Aug 22, 2012)

HunterXHunted said:


> u don't see whitebeard from one piece mentioning gold roger every 5 seconds. why? *because white beard wasn't an over powered* crybaby. he was bad ass. madara, not so much.


Whitebeard wasn't over powered? LOL.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Well now thinking...

It's pretty much unlikely for Obito but Tobi  acts like he has a sob backstory.

That's where I get confused.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> The Naruto fandom actually thinks that having one facial expression and standing still while pulling ridiculous game breaking powers out of your rear end makes you "badass". What can you say.



Kishimoto is clearly building him up to be the biggest challenge for the main character outside of the Juubi itself.

He's currently taking on, the freaking 5 Kages with little difficulty - what are you looking at?

At a minimum, Madara fills that role well.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the fact that he recognizes his rival so fiercely definitely adds an interesting layer to his character



In any rivalry, there's always a dominant rival and a, uh, submissive rival who is the one trying to get the dom's attention. In the Naruto-Sasuke rivalry, Naruto is the sub. In the Kakashi-guy rivalry, Guy is the sub. In the Madara-Hashirama rivalry, Madara is the sub.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara doesn't want to fight the Kages. He's only doing it because they're in his way. He's said repeatedly they're too weak for him to waste time on.
> 
> And if you think his praises of Hashirama are "whining", I don't even know what to say.



yea, he sits there and berates them because they are supposedly weaker and because he cant die and because he has every hax possible in the manga. seriously, u madara fans are like the guys who like to play video games and put in invincibility cheats and then talk shit. it doesnt make sense. how can that kinda character be described as bad ass? what am i missing??? ur not bad ass for beating the game on easy and then gloating about it. especially when u talk shit about the hard difficulty at the same time.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi is getting too much screen time and not running out of chakra, I'm sure he can't believe it himself!


----------



## ashher (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander is right in his analysis about madara, as usual. That's why i miss reading his reviews so much. Those who are trying to ship madara as typical run-of-the-mill so called 'badass' (like whitebeard) are wrong, and those who are trying to trash him for not being so are wrong as well. Madara was never meant to be a cliched character like that, and his insecurities makes him better as a character.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Whitebeard wasn't over powered? LOL.



Ignoring the final word in that sentence changes its entire meaning. Not that I agree with Hunter x Hunter's rant.

But come on son.




HunterXHunted said:


> yea, he sits there and berates them because they are supposedly weaker and because he cant die and because he has every hax possible in the manga. seriously, u madara fans are like the guys who like to play video games and put in invincibility cheats and then talk shit. it doesnt make sense. how can that kinda character be described as bad ass? what am i missing??? ur not bad ass for beating the game on easy and then gloating about it. especially when u talk shit about the hard difficulty at the same time.



Compared to the era of war he grew up in, and the man and clan he constantly found himself in battle against, the Five Kages appear rather inferior.

Let's not act as if he went out of his way to bully the Kages. They challenged him.

How someone defines "badass" really isn't relevant. The discussion's main point, was that he is a viable threat - far more so than Tobi. His arrogant demeanor and lack of effort against what should be considered "overwhelming odds," places him at the top of the food chain, so to speak.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the fact that he recognizes his rival so fiercely definitely adds an interesting layer to his character



It's not recognition.  Recognition is what Naruto had, and still has for Sasuke.  It's what Gai had for Kisame.  The mutual respect for your rival or opponents abilities.

What Madara is exhibiting is OBSESSION.  Nothing more, nothing less.  People say that Naruto was obsessed with Sasuke.  But Madara has given off a much creepier vibe regarding how often Hashirama is in his thoughts than Naruto has lately.  Hell, I'll even say that Naruto has grown out of his constant obsessing of Sasuke.  He's moved on to bigger things, and whenever him and Sasuke cross paths is whenever it happens.  He's no longer thinking about that night and day.

Madara on the other hand is still obsessing over a man who's long dead.  Pretty much dropping his name whenever he has the chance, and bemoaning the fact that he's no longer alive.  That's creepy.  There's no other way to describe it.  Entertaining to read, but I'll call a spade a spade with no qualms.

Keeping in mind what SaiST said, I'm not trying to start anything here.  Just giving my own personal observations on Madara's character.  Fandom spats are much more fun to observe than participate in for me.


----------



## Fay (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> In any rivalry, there's always a dominant rival and a, uh, submissive rival who is the one trying to get the dom's attention. In the Naruto-Sasuke rivalry, Naruto is the sub. In the Kakashi-guy rivalry, Guy is the sub. In the Madara-Hashirama rivalry, Madara is the sub.



Jup, I really like how Kishi put that little twist to the HashiMada - NarSas rivalry parallel .


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> In any rivalry, there's always a dominant rival and a, uh, submissive rival who is the one trying to get the dom's attention. In the Naruto-Sasuke rivalry, Naruto is the sub. In the Kakashi-guy rivalry, Guy is the sub. In the Madara-Hashirama rivalry, Madara is the sub.


and isnt it interesting to see someone with his kind of arrogant personality being the sub? It goes against the pattern.




HunterXHunted said:


> lol wat do u expect.  this site is full of idiots. either that or they simply have no idea what bad ass is. madara is a butt hurt loser who likes to pick on ppl weaker than him and whine about the one guy who was stronger. lmao at bad ass. its actually pathetic. u don't see whitebeard from one piece mentioning gold roger every 5 seconds. why? because white beard wasn't an over powered crybaby. he was bad ass. madara, not so much.


he is fighting the 5 kages...you know, the 5 kages, who else do you think that he should be fighting and picking on?


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 22, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Whitebeard wasn't over powered? LOL.



re read the whole sentence. white beard wasnt an "overpowered crybaby". and no whitebeard wasnt overpowered on the level of madara. so please stop it.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

New spoiler is almost certainly fake, T would have said if Sasuke appeared.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> and isnt it interesting to see someone with his kind of arrogant personality being the sub? It goes against the pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> he is fighting the 5 kages...you know, the 5 kages, who else do you think that he should be fighting and picking on?



i dont have a problem with who hes fighting. i dont think hes badass for doing it tho. hes stronger than they are. he has every hax ability in the book. no shit he can beat them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> In any rivalry, there's always a dominant rival and a, uh, submissive rival who is the one trying to get the dom's attention. In the Naruto-Sasuke rivalry, Naruto is the sub. In the Kakashi-guy rivalry, Guy is the sub. In the Madara-Hashirama rivalry, Madara is the sub.



One of the interesting things about Madara is that he has elements of both Naruto and Sasuke in that respect. He's the "weaker" one with a creepy obsession who is always trying to catch up like Naruto, but he's also the "bad" one who ultimately broke off in fury and tried to destroy the world, like Sasuke. There's something in him that both Naruto and Sasuke can relate to.

IMO, it means that he'll meet both. His FV potential > Tobi's.


----------



## Xin (Aug 22, 2012)

The cliffhanger this week will be devastating


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Madara being FV is almost certain now.

I can't see Tobi the crybaby weakass being FV.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 22, 2012)

the last spoiler is a fake created by some hyuuga fantard ./


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

DavidBenjamin said:


> The cliffhanger this week will be devastating



Eh. The mask mystery has been going on for the better part of a decade now. I'm just glad it's so close to ending.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> It's not recognition.  Recognition is what Naruto had, and still has for Sasuke.  It's what Gai had for Kisame.  The mutual respect for your rival or opponents abilities.
> 
> What Madara is exhibiting is OBSESSION.  Nothing more, nothing less.  People say that Naruto was obsessed with Sasuke.  But Madara has given off a much creepier vibe regarding how often Hashirama is in his thoughts than Naruto has lately.  Hell, I'll even say that Naruto has grown out of his constant obsessing of Sasuke.  He's moved on to bigger things, and whenever him and Sasuke cross paths is whenever it happens.  He's no longer thinking about that night and day.
> 
> ...



obsessed, yes . We have yet to know what madara's and hashirama's relationship was like, but we can also see that it was they probably went throught some extremelly intense shit, both being the leaders of rival clans and later getting together because of a truce. Between naruto and sasuke there is the friendship feeling, but madara and hashirama, i bet it was pure long brewed hatred, admiration and lustobsession.


----------



## Trent (Aug 22, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Knowing Kishi, the mask shattering it probably the very last panel.



And the 599 chapter will only show the reaction faces then cut to something random like what Sakura or the Rookies are up to, leaving the actual reveal of Tobi's face for the chapter 600. 

You can count on Kishi to milk that thing dry.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm interested to see Kakashi using Kamui on Naruto's kage bunshin.

Has the potential to shut up the legions of people that think Kamui doesn't work well on actual people.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

daschysta said:


> I'm interested to see Kakashi using Kamui on Naruto's kage bunshin.
> 
> Has the potential to shut up the legions of people that think Kamui doesn't work well on actual people.



On the other hand, it shows that using Kamui on an entire Akatsuki member would have been futile, since Tobi could just rescue them.

But Kakashi can target just the head as he did with Gedou Mazou (and probably Deidara, even though he missed).


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> obsessed, yes . We have yet to know what madara's and hashirama's relationship was like, but we can also see that it was they probably went throught some extremelly intense shit, both being the leaders of rival clans and later getting together because of a truce. Between naruto and sasuke there is the friendship feeling, but madara and hashirama, i bet it was pure long brewed hatred, admiration and obsession.



But from everything we've seen or can infer about Hashirama, the feeling was most definitely NOT reciprocated.  If the hatred had been as intense both ways, he would've never proposed the truce that led to Konoha's creation in the first place.  Had the hatred been as intense both ways, even if he'd been able to swallow his pride to make him an ally, no way would he have let Madara live long enough to threaten his power base.  

Like I said in an earlier post, for whatever reason, Madara was stuck in the past, while Hashirama was always looking towards the future.  Their rivalry was an intense one while the world was still at war.  But Hashirama saw a goal in the creation of Konoha that, to him, was more important BY FAR than Madara.  So he was able to turn away from their rivalry and pursue it.  

Madara was, and still isn't, able to move past that.  He refuses to move forward.  It's a HUGE flaw in an otherwise powerful person, and it led to him obsessing over someone that, honestly, didn't give much of a damn about him past a certain point.  It's both funny and pathetic in regards to Madara IMO.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> On the other hand, it shows that using *Kamui on an entire Akatsuki member would have been futile, since Tobi could just rescue them.*
> 
> But Kakashi can target just the head as he did with Gedou Mazou (and probably Deidara, even though he missed).


Not entirely futile, if he aimed at their neck or mid-sections they'd most certainly die.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> the last spoiler is a fake created by some hyuuga fantard ./



Now I'm mad I missed it.


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 22, 2012)

OH MY GOD
THIS CHAPTER
THIS CHAPTER GAVE GOOSEBUMPS
One thing I didn't understand, why did Madara do that.. Why didn't he get a random person, why did he chose him


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

^ Wut.



Jeαnne said:


> obsessed, yes . We have yet to know what madara's and hashirama's relationship was like, but we can also see that it was they probably went throught some extremelly intense shit, both being the leaders of rival clans and later getting together because of a truce. Between naruto and sasuke there is the friendship feeling, but madara and hashirama, i bet it was pure long brewed hatred, admiration and lustobsession.



Kishi better do it justice.  I can't wait. Madara and Hashirama also had a significantly longer and harsher relationship, too. It was implied that they were at least expected to fight each other long before they ever did, and that they fought for a hell of a long time before Konoha. I also don't think Konoha was founded overnight, and I don't think Madara picked up the Kyuubi and went back a day later. And tl;;dr yea not sure if there was ever that friendship thing. Maybe a very grudging one, but definitely not a normal and/or healthy one.

Just noticed crossed-out word.  ...probably true.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> One of the interesting things about Madara is that he has elements of both Naruto and Sasuke in that respect. He's the "weaker" one with a creepy obsession who is always trying to catch up like Naruto, but he's also the "bad" one who ultimately broke off in fury and tried to destroy the world, like Sasuke. There's something in him that both Naruto and Sasuke can relate to.
> 
> IMO, it means that he'll meet both. His FV potential > Tobi's.



But if Tobi is Madara's clone then his FV potential will skyrocket


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Aug 22, 2012)

I stick on the fact Tobi can't be Obito... it would be too easy to assume that.
Plus I wonder how would Kishimoto explain that if Tobi is really Obito..


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 22, 2012)

So the mask comes off, THANK FU*K


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 22, 2012)

So Tobi's mask breaks this chapter and we will see who he is in 599?
Therefore chapter 600 might be about Juubi or move to Madara or Sasuke.

I wouldn't be surprised if Kishimoto change the fight next chapter.
Imagine wait 5 chapters to just see who Tobi is


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 22, 2012)

Madara Uchiha (FB) says chapter is out tomorrow? Is he lying


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 22, 2012)

Who's the person here that predicted this silly chapter right away lol! I know I popped in here briefly and someone said something like "the chapters going to be something cheesy like, his mask comes off and they go "you are...." end of chapter"

lol! I have to rep him.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> I stick on the fact Tobi can't be Obito... it would be too easy to assume that.
> Plus I wonder how would Kishimoto explain that if Tobi is really Obito..


Kishi is just doing that, he probably noticed that many people didnt know even about Obito so he mentions the name so people can get the info about him before the mask breaks out.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

The masked man has been terrible this fight, I hope he's more than one person and the current one is obito which would explain his stubbornness!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> But from everything we've seen or can infer about Hashirama, the feeling was most definitely NOT reciprocated.  If the hatred had been as intense both ways, he would've never proposed the truce that led to Konoha's creation in the first place.  Had the hatred been as intense both ways, even if he'd been able to swallow his pride to make him an ally, no way would he have let Madara live long enough to threaten his power base.
> 
> Like I said in an earlier post, for whatever reason, Madara was stuck in the past, while Hashirama was always looking towards the future.  Their rivalry was an intense one while the world was still at war.  But Hashirama saw a goal in the creation of Konoha that, to him, was more important BY FAR than Madara.  So he was able to turn away from their rivalry and pursue it.
> 
> Madara was, and still isn't, able to move past that.  He refuses to move forward.  It's a HUGE flaw in an otherwise powerful person, and it led to him obsessing over someone that, honestly, didn't give much of a damn about him past a certain point.  It's both funny and pathetic in regards to Madara IMO.


before assuming this, we need to go deep in their story, something that kishi still didnt do. We only saw hashirama talking once to hiruzen, we cant really have a true glimpse of what went on between him and madara, and im honestly dying to see more of hashirama. Even though with what we have for now we can assume that hashirama didnt feel anything towards madara, there must be a reason why kakashi said that sasuke's and naruto's relationship was remarkably like theirs.

considering that izuna has died because of all this too, madara might have more reasons for all this than we think. We have seen how close uchiha brothers can get to each other, so.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Ninja Genius said:


> Who's the person here that predicted this silly chapter right away lol! I know I popped in here briefly and someone said something like "the chapters going to be something cheesy like, his mask comes off and they go "you are...." end of chapter"
> 
> lol! I have to rep him.



Everyone, for the past six weeks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> before assuming this, we need to go deep in their story, something that kishi still didnt do. We only saw hashirama talking once to hiruzen, we cant really have a true glimpse of what went on between him and madara, and im honestly dying to see more of hashirama. Even though with what we have for now we can assume that hashirama didnt feel anything towards madara, there must be a reason why kakashi said that sasuke's and naruto's relationship was remarkably like theirs.
> 
> considering that izuna has died because of all this too, madara might have more reasons for all this than we think. We have seen how close uchiha brothers can get to each other, so.



Part of me hopes Hashirama was a bit of an ass.  The guy was a merc just as much as Madara was for much of his life, and it wasn't like he changed his ways after just one fight with Madara. It was a long series of fights he couldn't win before he finally called a truce. He also had the balls to "kill" his old partner, so he was definitely more able to emotionally detach himself than most current characters.

I know he was a good guy. I just hope he wasn't a carbon copy of Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Just noticed crossed-out word.  ...probably true.


there is always some homolust in these kinds of relationships, look at naruto and sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> The masked man has been terrible this fight, I hope he's more than one person and the current one is obito which would explain his stubbornness!



And who would the other Tobi's be? 

I can only imagine the rage if we were forced to sit through two or three more "who is under that mask" debates.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> before assuming this, we need to go deep in their story, something that kishi still didnt do. We only saw hashirama talking once to hiruzen, we cant really have a true glimpse of what went on between him and madara, and im honestly dying to see more of hashirama. Even though with what we have for now we can assume that hashirama didnt feel anything towards madara, there must be a reason why kakashi said that sasuke's and naruto's relationship was remarkably like theirs.
> 
> considering that izuna has died because of all this too, madara might have more reasons for all this than we think. We have seen how close uchiha brothers can get to each other, so.



I have the feeling, honestly, that Hashirama wasn't that complicated a character.  He was just, "Hell, this Uchiha mofo is standing in my way so I'll deal with him."  To him, war was just a business, which he was able to get out of and enter the more profitable business of running a village.  And from that, he found his passion of leaving something for future generations, which evolved into the Will of Fire.  And he was willing to give everything for that passion.

For Madara, war was a passion, one that still consumes him.  And HE'S willing to sacrifice everything for the chance to wage war against a worthy and equal foe.  That's the basic, yet very importance difference between the two, and it pretty much encapsulates their relationship dynamic.  Hashirama could move on without Madara.  Madara cannot do the same.


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 22, 2012)

This fight should be alot more entertaining and intense  but it feels like each chapter is a just a small skirmish for some reason. I think its because of  tobis fighting stlye


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Part of me hopes Hashirama was a bit of an ass.  The guy was a merc just as much as Madara was for much of his life, and it wasn't like he changed his ways after just one fight with Madara. It was a long series of fights he couldn't win before he finally called a truce. He also had the balls to "kill" his old partner, so he was definitely more able to emotionally detach himself than most current characters.
> 
> I know he was a good guy. I just hope he wasn't a carbon copy of Naruto.



i can bet anything that hashirama had an evil side.

if madara has sides of both sasuke and naruto, hashirama has to have something from sasuke, it can be some of his arrogance 

people ignore completly that madara and hashirama fought many times, and this might have involved not only draws but defeats on both sides. A lot went on between them...and i bet that some of the rivalry extended to tobirama and izuna too


----------



## Recal (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> before assuming this, we need to go deep in their story, something that kishi still didnt do. We only saw hashirama talking once to hiruzen, we cant really have a true glimpse of what went on between him and madara, and im honestly dying to see more of hashirama. Even though with what we have for now we can assume that hashirama didnt feel anything towards madara, there must be a reason why kakashi said that sasuke's and naruto's relationship was remarkably like theirs.
> 
> *considering that izuna has died because of all this too, madara might have more reasons for all this than we think. We have seen how close uchiha brothers can get to each other, so.*



That's why I'd love for Tobi to be Izuna.  Uchihan family relationships are dysfunctional and really, really interesting because of it.  I want to know more about why Izuna gave up his eyes just like that.  There's so much more to the Madara/Hashirama and Madara/Izuna dynamic than we know right now.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

If this were Oda, I would be convinced that T's entire summary took place over three pages and not the entire chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i can bet anything that hashirama had an evil side.
> 
> if madara has sides of both sasuke and naruto, hashirama has to have something from sasuke, it can be some of his arrogance
> 
> people ignore completly that madara and hashirama fought many times, and this might have involved not only draws but defeats on both sides. A lot went on between them...and i bet that some of the rivalry extended to tobirama and izuna too



Agreed. Hashirama is also someone that Naruto needs to overcome in that he needs to be a BETTER Hokage, which means Hashirama had flaws.

Honestly, it's weird to think that sometimes they defeated each other without killing each other. If they really did that then something was going on between the two of them, because that's just absurd.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope if it's Obito that the Obito that Kakashi knew is dead.  We don't need other converted villan.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 22, 2012)

It's true, Izuna is making a lot more sense then Obito


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> It's true, Izuna is making a lot more sense then Obito



As I said... Izuna stalkes Kakashi at the grave all the time^^


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> I hope if it's Obito that the Obito that Kakashi knew is dead.  We don't need other converted villan.



So, you want Obito's body, but not his spirit? 

Thought you wanted Tobito in full.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> That's why I'd love for Tobi to be Izuna.  Uchihan family relationships are dysfunctional and really, really interesting because of it.  I want to know more about why Izuna gave up his eyes just like that.  There's so much more to the Madara/Hashirama and Madara/Izuna dynamic than we know right now.


one of the reasons why i prefer tobi as izuna, is that it would be the perfect situation the get a lot of backstory involving the war days, madara, hashirama, and even tobirama depending on how things went. 



Nimander said:


> I have the feeling, honestly, that Hashirama wasn't that complicated a character.  He was just, "Hell, this Uchiha mofo is standing in my way so I'll deal with him."  To him, war was just a business, which he was able to get out of and enter the more profitable business of running a village.  And from that, he found his passion of leaving something for future generations, which evolved into the Will of Fire.  And he was willing to give everything for that passion.
> 
> For Madara, war was a passion, one that still consumes him.  And HE'S willing to sacrifice everything for the chance to wage war against a worthy and equal foe.  That's the basic, yet very importance difference between the two, and it pretty much encapsulates their relationship dynamic.  Hashirama could move on without Madara.  Madara cannot do the same.



yeah this is what it looks like, but kishi is tricky. This hashirama is too mister perfect and boring.

like i said, we will only know everything when we get a true glimpse of how hashirama truly dealed with madara .


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> And who would the other Tobi's be?
> 
> I can only imagine the rage if we were forced to sit through two or three more "who is under that mask" debates.



Make everyone's theories true by having all the interesting Uchihas that donated their eyes (Izuna, Shisui and Obito) become Tobi


----------



## SaiST (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys, the chapter'll be out when it's out. Stop with the agony posts, please.



KiShiDo said:


> As I said... Izuna stalkes Kakashi at the grave all the time^^


Izuna stalks everybody he takes an interest in.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Guys, the chapter'll be out when it's out. Stop with the agony posts, please.
> 
> 
> Izuna stalks everybody he takes an interest in.



What a freak^^


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 22, 2012)

man i woke up like 3 hours earlier for this chapter. fucking kishi, i feel like shit right now


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> one of the reasons why i prefer tobi as izuna, is that it would be the perfect situation the get a lot of backstory involving the war days, madara, hashirama, and even tobirama depending on how things went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tobirama apparently had his dark side, experimenting with Edo Tensei and ostracizing the Uchiha and all, so I can see the same being the case for Hashirama.  I do hope his story is explored, like you said.  Though like I'm telling Pika in a different convo, I very much doubt it will be.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 22, 2012)

Can it be both? I'd like that. Part Izuna, part Obito (part someone with Senju blood, obviously), a no-one creature created to bring back Madara to life, with memories of all it was created from.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, it may be someone both linked to Obito and Kakashi, but if we don't ignore the matter of timeline we should suppose it's an old man, at least not someone younger than Nagato.
Of course Kishimoto can still mess up with the timeline, but as of yet I don't believe it to be likely.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed. Hashirama is also someone that Naruto needs to overcome in that he needs to be a BETTER Hokage, which means Hashirama had flaws.
> 
> Honestly,* it's weird to think that sometimes they defeated each other without killing each other. *If they really did that then something was going on between the two of them, because that's just absurd.



yeah, its pretty much hinted that just like hiruzen, hashirama might have commited his errors.

I never stopped to think about this, why wouldnt they simply kill each other...damn kishi is killing me.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> As I said... Izuna stalkes Kakashi at the grave all the time^^



He should if he wanted the other sharingan of Obito.

But Tobi at this point can be anyone, including some unknown Senju, like Tsunade's father (the son of Hashirama (monkuton) Senju and Mito (Kyubi jinchuuriki) Uzumaki), or Konohamaru's father and the son of Hiruzen Sarutobi.

Or even Sasuke Sarutobi...

But the one to have more chances of being him are Obito and Izuna. 

Btw the space *time* ability of Tobi's eye, the one that sends his body to another dimension...., couldn't that dimension have also a different "time", like 1 hour there is like 1 month in Naruto's world?


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi is in fact your momma's vagina, it wants to put you back in the comfort of itself as it believes you should have never come out.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope Tobi is Sarutobi's elder son () - forgot who initially said it. I'm assuming Konohamaru is related to the third through his father.

Yeah, it could work.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, you want Obito's body, but not his spirit?
> 
> Thought you wanted Tobito in full.



I think it's Obito.  I don't really care who he is as long as it's not nobody lol.

But if it's Obito the story looks too much like Star Wars.  Evil Guy with broken body butt hurt cuz his girl died being converted by thought dead evil. 

Then you add the fact that Madara is invincible and immortal.  What better way for Obito to redeem himself than to warp a guy who can't be beat?  Still Star Warsish.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Tobirama apparently had his dark side, experimenting with Edo Tensei and ostracizing the Uchiha and all, so I can see the same being the case for Hashirama.  I do hope his story is explored, like you said.  Though like I'm telling Pika in a different convo, I very much doubt it will be.



Yeah, tobirama in incredibly suspicious, i bet he himself had a rivalry with hashirama too.

yeah our only hope has to be a gaiden.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> one of the reasons why i prefer tobi as izuna, is that it would be the perfect situation the get a lot of backstory involving the war days, madara, hashirama, and even tobirama depending on how things went.



It would also lift some of that mantle from Madara, because as it is, he has a LOT to explain. There is a lot about the Founding era that Kishi can't get away with not explaining. We know Madara himself isn't the type to sit down and tell stories, but we know Tobi is.



> yeah this is what it looks like, but kishi is tricky. This hashirama is too mister perfect and boring.
> 
> like i said, we will only know everything when we get a true glimpse of how hashirama truly dealed with madara .



We can't get a_ true_ glimpse of that unless Kishi changes the rating of the manga, right, Jeanne?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 22, 2012)

If Kakashi even mentions Obito's name this chapter, it's the nail in the coffin for Obito theorists, surely.  If Kakashi says "No, it can't be HIM" Then it's still open to happening, but to mention Obito?  It'd be fucking stupid.

Kakashi: It can't be Obito.
-Mask comes off-
Kishi:  Yeah, it's Obito.. Surprise!

Just takes away any sense of surprise really.


----------



## Famouss (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuck it... I am going to sleep and if it's not out when I wake up I am going to flip tables.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

HEY EVERYONE, GUESSE WHAT

TOBI HAS OBITO'S EYES BECAUSE......!!!>!>!>!>!>!>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he is Obito....


shocker.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 22, 2012)

*Obito*:  Kakashi give me back my eye bastard!


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 22, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> If Kakashi even mentions Obito's name this chapter, it's the nail in the coffin for Obito theorists, surely.  If Kakashi says "No, it can't be HIM" Then it's still open to happening, but to mention Obito?  It'd be fucking stupid.
> 
> Kakashi: It can't be Obito.
> -Mask comes off-
> ...



Lol, yeah it does look bad to mention Obito.  But you do have to remember we're reading like 10 minutes of content over 13 weeks and I'm sure there are a lot of casual fans who don't even remember who Obito is like my neice lol.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Unknown said:


> *He should if he wanted the other sharingan of Obito.*
> 
> But Tobi at this point can be anyone, including some unknown Senju, like Tsunade's father (the son of Hashirama (monkuton) Senju and Mito (Kyubi jinchuuriki) Uzumaki), or Konohamaru's father and the son of Hiruzen Sarutobi.
> 
> ...



It's not that he could kill Kakashi with ease part 1 all the time if he truly wanted


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 22, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *Obito*:  Kakashi give me back my eye bastard!



Obito the Eye Repoman!


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, its pretty much hinted that just like hiruzen, hashirama might have commited his errors.
> 
> I never stopped to think about this, why wouldnt they simply kill each other...damn kishi is killing me.



It's possible Hashi thought he had offed him.  This is the guy who just had his dream, his village and all the people he cared about attacked by some guy with the inability to fucking LET GO.  I can't see Hashirama holding back in that situation, or sparing Madara if he had him at his mercy.

More likely than not, Madara did go in with the intent to at the very least kill Hashirama, at most destroy Konoha.  But once it became evident that he wouldn't be able to beat him, he decided to steal some of Hashirama's power and find a way to become stronger, so he could achieve his goals later.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 22, 2012)

Be patient and stop agonizing or you're going to be section banned. :<


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> It's possible Hashi thought he had offed him.  This is the guy who just had his dream, his village and all the people he cared about attacked by some guy with the inability to fucking LET GO.  I can't see Hashirama holding back in that situation, or sparing Madara if he had him at his mercy.
> 
> More likely than not, Madara did go in with the intent to at the very least kill Hashirama, at most destroy Konoha.  But once it became evident that he wouldn't be able to beat him, he decided to steal some of Hashirama's power and find a way to become stronger, so he could achieve his goals later.



Madara admitted defeat and asked Hashirama to create some trees so they could go behind it.  That's where he got Hashirama's DNA.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

How I see the spoiler:

Tobi: blablbla *maybe I'm Obito* blablabla

Kakashi: 

kakashi: 

Kakashi: c'mon dude, you can't be Obito! Who the fuck would be that retarded to believe such a bullshit?

Ga?:   ....


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> If Kakashi even mentions Obito's name this chapter, it's the nail in the coffin for Obito theorists, surely.  If Kakashi says "No, it can't be HIM" Then it's still open to happening, but to mention Obito?  It'd be fucking stupid.
> 
> Kakashi: It can't be Obito.
> -Mask comes off-
> ...


Kishi does that so people whoever dont know who Obito is has the last chance to get the info before the face is revealed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It would also lift some of that mantle from Madara, because as it is, he has a LOT to explain. There is a lot about the Founding era that Kishi can't get away with not explaining. We know Madara himself isn't the type to sit down and tell stories, but we know Tobi is.
> 
> 
> 
> We can't get a_ true_ glimpse of that unless Kishi changes the rating of the manga, right, Jeanne?


so true, get madara to talk about this stuff will be almost impossible, though i could see him commenting on things while seeing naruto and sasuke, and specially sasuke, because he mirrors him in both his rivalry with naruto and his love for itachi. Damn, madara and sasuke need to meet, thats a must. Both dont seem to be the type to go talking about their stuff but perhaps the two of them meeting can spark something unexpected, would be hilarious. Madara is trash talking the kages because he just doesnt care, we cant be sure of how he would react with Sasuke.

if tobi is really izuna, we can be sure that we will get the whole story from him, since the days he was a young brother who looked up to his elder bro.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> It's possible Hashi thought he had offed him.  This is the guy who just had his dream, his village and all the people he cared about attacked by some guy with the inability to fucking LET GO.  I can't see Hashirama holding back in that situation, or sparing Madara if he had him at his mercy.
> 
> More likely than not, Madara did go in with the intent to at the very least kill Hashirama, at most destroy Konoha.  But once it became evident that he wouldn't be able to beat him, he decided to steal some of Hashirama's power and find a way to become stronger, so he could achieve his goals later.



Agreed. I really hope Hashirama didn't decide to spare him. Not only does it make Hashirama look like a fool but it makes Madara just look pathetic. If Hashirama has spared him, Madara would have been creeping around his house looking in his windows watching him while he slept, for the next thirty years. Nope. Did not happen. I think Madara would have lost respect for him had he let him go.

That and shoving an eight-foot-long sword through someone's chest so half of it sticks out of their back is a pretty definitive way of saying "Fuck off and die."

And Madara definitely intended to kill Hashirama and wipe out Konoha. He made do with what he had and compromised fast when he realized he couldn't beat him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> It's possible Hashi thought he had offed him.  This is the guy who just had his dream, his village and all the people he cared about attacked by some guy with the inability to fucking LET GO.  I can't see Hashirama holding back in that situation, or sparing Madara if he had him at his mercy.
> 
> More likely than not, Madara did go in with the intent to at the very least kill Hashirama, at most destroy Konoha.  But once it became evident that he wouldn't be able to beat him, he decided to steal some of Hashirama's power and find a way to become stronger, so he could achieve his goals later.



we are talking about the other situations.

madara and hashirama fought way more times than the VotE fight, VotE was just the end.

Im pretty sure that hashirama didnt spare him at VotE, now whats up with their other encounters?


----------



## Melas (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi's identity still unclear, well who cares anyway.

Moving on, they sent a Naruto clone into Tobi's dimension and all he does it hit Tobi's ridiculous mask with another rasengan. Why did he not use something more powerful this time and just ram it into the cockroach's heart and end the joker known as Tobi.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed. I really hope Hashirama didn't decide to spare him. Not only does it make Hashirama look like a fool but it makes Madara just look pathetic. If Hashirama has spared him, Madara would have been creeping around his house looking in his windows watching him while he slept, for the next thirty years. Nope. Did not happen. I think Madara would have lost respect for him had he let him go.
> 
> That and shoving an eight-foot-long sword through someone's chest so half of it sticks out of their back is a pretty definitive way of saying "Fuck off and die."
> 
> And Madara definitely intended to kill Hashirama and wipe out Konoha. He made do with what he had and compromised fast when he realized he couldn't beat him.



Like I said, I'm pretty sure that the relationship between the two was more complicated on Madara's end than Hashirama's end.  I doubt he would've shed a tear over Madara had he succeeded in finally killing the obsessive little parasite that he was.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Melas said:


> Tobi's identity still unclear, well who cares anyway.
> 
> Moving on, they sent a Naruto clone into Tobi's dimension and all he does it hit Tobi
> s ridiculous mask with another rasengan. Why did he not use something more powerful this time and just ram it into the cockroach's heart and end the joker known as Tobi.



Probably along the same reasoning that prevented Tobi from changing his approach the moment he realized Kakashi figured out the secret to his ability.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Aug 22, 2012)

We'll have to wait for the chapter at this point, but my bet is on Kishi leading us to believe Tobi to be Obito just to surprise everyone - including Kakashi - showing he's not Obito.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> It's possible Hashi thought he had offed him.  This is the guy who just had his dream, his village and all the people he cared about attacked by some guy with the inability to fucking LET GO.  I can't see Hashirama holding back in that situation, or sparing Madara if he had him at his mercy.
> 
> More likely than not, Madara did go in with the intent to at the very least kill Hashirama, at most destroy Konoha.  But once it became evident that he wouldn't be able to beat him, he decided to steal some of Hashirama's power and find a way to become stronger, so he could achieve his goals later.



In other words Madara run away and hide somewhere til Hashi dies so he could be the strongest?


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> We'll have to wait for the chapter at this point, but my bet is on Kishi leading us to believe Tobi to be Obito just to surprise everyone - including Kakashi - showing he's not Obito.


Theres a ton of more hints Tobi being Obito from the 1 eyed orange mask till the Kakashis year which got delayed a few times/smiliar name and all the others which you heard a few thousand times already.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> In other words Madara run away and hide somewhere til Hashi dies so he could be the strongest?


didnt happen.

dont forget that madara went to the VotE fight with the intent of stealing hashirama's DNA, he planned foward.


----------



## Melas (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Probably along the same reasoning that prevented Tobi from changing his approach the moment he realized Kakashi figured out the secret to his ability.



What reasoning? What can Tobi do to avoid being hit anyway apart from ceasing to rely on his trick?


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> we are talking about the other situations.
> 
> madara and hashirama fought way more times than the VotE fight, VotE was just the end.
> 
> Im pretty sure that hashirama didnt spare him at VotE, now whats up with their other encounters?



In my opinion?  

Hashirama kept him alive because having a rival, equally powerful army was good for business.  Like Pika said, he was a mercenary, so he was in it for the pay, not the glory.  

If Hashirama did indeed have all the abilities he died with from the time that he first met Madara, then he would've been holding back the entire time they knew each other, while Madara was steadily getting stronger and approaching HIS level.  Until the point came that they were on equal footing.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> We'll have to wait for the chapter at this point, but my bet is on Kishi leading us to believe Tobi to be Obito just to surprise everyone - including Kakashi - showing he's not Obito.



My dream chapter. I wouldn't want chapter 599 to be written in any other way.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 22, 2012)

More Kakashi screen time?

It truly is Kakashi's year 

Haters gonna hate, but Kakashi has been dominating the last few chapters 

best in-battle tactician in the manga 

stronger than most, if not all the current Kages


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Like I said, I'm pretty sure that the relationship between the two was more complicated on Madara's end than Hashirama's end.  I doubt he would've shed a tear over Madara had he succeeded in finally killing the obsessive little parasite that he was.



Just wait until we find out Tsunade's dad was named after Mads. 

Naw. I think Kishi is going to play up some level of grudged "friendship" between the two, even if it's just an acknowledged "I've got your back" when they fought side by side once Konoha was formed. I think most normal people would have been filing restraining orders on Madara every six hours were they in Hashirama's position, but to be sure, Kishi will make sure Hashirama has some level of affection for him. 

He has already paralleled them with Naruto and Sasuke multiple times, so he can't really go against it _that_ much.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Melas said:


> What reasoning? What can Tobi do to avoid being hit anyway apart from ceasing to rely on his trick?



He possesses the Rinnegan. 

And yes, we know he can use the Pain Techniques.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 22, 2012)

oh god, end of the world if tobi is obito


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 22, 2012)

I still think its an edo tenseied Izuna.

I hope its not that simple, though.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 22, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> In other words Madara run away and hide somewhere til Hashi dies so he could be the strongest?



Except they were equals, they fought numerous time with no victor.
ONLY and ONLY when the Kyuubi was introduced, and they struggled over control of it, did it tip one of them in favor of a victory.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

Link removed

out


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2012)

Nimander said:


> In my opinion?
> 
> Hashirama kept him alive because having a rival, equally powerful army was good for business.  Like Pika said, he was a mercenary, so he was in it for the pay, not the glory.
> 
> If Hashirama did indeed have all the abilities he died with from the time that he first met Madara, then he would've been holding back the entire time they knew each other, while Madara was steadily getting stronger and approaching HIS level.  Until the point came that they were on equal footing.


yeah even in that encounter madara looked way younger than hashirama. Like you said, madara climbed while hashirama was already at the top.

but it would be interesting if there was more to them than just this.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> In other words Madara run away and hide somewhere til Hashi dies so he could be the strongest?



I doubt it.

If the Madara in Kisame's flashback truly was the original Madara, then Hashirama did indeed leave him as fucked up as Tobi originally said.  So he was in no condition to fight Hashirama immediately after getting his DNA.

Had he been able to come back a month after VotE, stronger and more confident in his ability to beat Hashi, he would've in a heartbeat.


----------



## Famouss (Aug 22, 2012)

Praise Kishi!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 22, 2012)

It's out fella's.


----------



## Melas (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> He possesses the Rinnegan.
> 
> And yes, we know he can use the Pain Techniques.



Wow what a great revelation. I truly didn't know that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 22, 2012)

Naruto was a beast!


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 22, 2012)

There's Tobi's Mangekyo. Game's over.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Melas said:


> Wow what a great revelation. I truly didn't know that.



Yeah, your sarcasm explains why you asked in the first place.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

He has MS
Kakashi not mentioning the O word and is in denial state.



It is pretty much over for me.

Tobito has won.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuckin' Obito, don't believe this.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Aug 22, 2012)

Two more chapters till people see "that" face, Kakashi's eye bleeding and Masked interloper reverse summoning dem shuriken with Ido-Mui.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

lol, that blood dripping from Kakashi's eye.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 22, 2012)

Best cliffhanger ever


----------



## falconzx (Aug 22, 2012)

Agree, Kishi keeps on trolling us


----------



## son_michael (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm declaring victory in the name of the tobi obito theorist. 



I just like to thank all the people who didn't ridicule our theory and everyone who kept an open mind. 


banzai tobito!


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 22, 2012)

>chapter
>so much win
>badass naruto shit going on
>mask is destroyed by a RASENGAN TO THE _*FACE*_


----------



## cokshura (Aug 22, 2012)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> We'll have to wait for the chapter at this point, but my bet is on Kishi leading us to believe Tobi to be Obito just to surprise everyone - including Kakashi - showing he's not Obito.



I completely hope you're right...


----------



## Boradis (Aug 22, 2012)

Sacrass said:


> There's Tobi's Mangekyo. Game's over.



Well it's Obito's eye. It could still be someone else using it.



Kenneth said:


> >mask is destroyed by a RASENGAN TO THE _*FACE*_



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih3qhKxKJgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Obito Theorist: Just look at their hair.


----------



## auem (Aug 22, 2012)

well,at least mass prediction came true...almost all predicted that the chapter(or the next) would end with tobi's mask cracking.....


----------



## auem (Aug 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *yeah even in that encounter madara looked way younger than hashirama.* Like you said, madara climbed while hashirama was already at the top.
> 
> but it would be interesting if there was more to them than just this.



not much age difference if you look this one...

Link removed


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 22, 2012)

Obito. It's Obito. My FINAL decision is Obito.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 22, 2012)

I think it's motherfucking Obito.

He'd better have a very good explaining to do next week if it's HIM.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe this has been asked already I didn't feel like searching through 58 pages but why didn't Tobi use the "Almighty Push" when Naruto "facesenganed" it would have been perfect for that moment. 

Oh my final answer for Tobi is Kagami if im wrong , im wrong fuck it


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

Deidara's hand bitch slapped Tobi, and he warped it out of his dimension...Oh the hilarity


----------



## YellowSennin (Aug 23, 2012)

Mad chapter, pretty much knew it was going to be like this but I still enjoyed it thoroughly and the artwork was awesome. Overwhelming evidence for Obito, I'm just hoping it's not!


----------



## LeeUchiha (Aug 23, 2012)

Good to know Naruto is still a moron who acts before he thinks. This chapter proved Kakashi should become Hokage and Naruto should put it aside for 20~ some years until he's good and matured. I mean this is the best fight of the war so far but these types of things make me spit to the side. Kakashi just explained Tobi's ability, Naruto knows full well his attacks can do nothing unless it's perfectly timed with Kakashi's kamui. Why the fuck does he rush Tobi all alone and without first asking if Kakashi is ready for another attack??? No this isn't nitpicking because it means he hasn't grown at all. He keeps blabbering the same shit but the boy just can't reign in his impulses. WHY. It's like he truly believed he could hurt Tobi without Kakashi. I'm sure though he'll make a great kage in the exemplary line of Tsunade and A, people who similarly don't think and lose it and smash things in conversations.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 23, 2012)

LeeUchiha said:


> Good to know Naruto is still a moron who acts before he thinks. This chapter proved Kakashi should become Hokage and Naruto should put it aside for 20~ some years until he's good and matured. I mean this is the best fight of the war so far but these types of things make me spit to the side. Kakashi just explained Tobi's ability, Naruto knows full well his attacks can do nothing unless it's perfectly timed with Kakashi's kamui. Why the fuck does he rush Tobi all alone and without first asking if Kakashi is ready for another attack??? No this isn't nitpicking because it means he hasn't grown at all. He keeps blabbering the same shit but the boy just can't reign in his impulses. WHY. It's like he truly believed he could hurt Tobi without Kakashi. I'm sure though he'll make a great kage in the exemplary line of Tsunade and A, people who similarly don't think and lose it and smash things in conversations.





did you ever stop to think naruto knew kakashi was going to support him? :


----------



## Mateush (Aug 23, 2012)

son_michael said:


> did you ever stop to think naruto knew kakashi was going to support him? :



True. Naruto really isn't a moron in this arc. He could read Hinata's mind and feelings which I think nobody can do same thing. He may be impatient, but Tsunade and A also has that habit. I think Naruto should become Hokage but he also needs a advisor, just like Tsunade needs Shizune.

And I'm pretty sure Kakashi wouldn't take the offer and recommend Naruto instead.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 23, 2012)

son_michael said:


> did you ever stop to think naruto knew kakashi was going to support him? :



probably not. he apparently didn't even notice the look Naruto gave Kakashi to signal that he should use Kamui on the clone.


----------



## PrinceOfThaWest (Aug 23, 2012)

Now I'm 100% sure it's Obito. I mean, just take a look:



That grave on the photo, doesn't it look same as...



... even that lamp post behind it is there guys. It's pretty obvious, some people might have posted about this already but honestly I didn't read nothing. Just registered on this site to share my thoughts and they look pretty legit to me.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 23, 2012)

PrinceOfThaWest said:


> Now I'm 100% sure it's Obito. I mean, just take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a nice picture. usually kakashi/tobi fanart is really mushy and over the top, but i like this one. 

 @ kenneth  too many emotions. that's how i'll be after i actually see who tobi is, but for now i'm still in meh mode.


----------



## Forlong (Aug 24, 2012)

One of two things will happen:


Tobi will be wearing another mask underneath that one.
The next 20 chapters will be about the Kage Fight and Sasuke, without so much as a glimpse of Tobi's face.  Then we'll have 5 chapters of Tobi's backstory so we get his plan.  So no Tobi face until chapter 624.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 24, 2012)

Forlong said:


> The next 20 chapters will be about the Kage Fight and Sasuke, without so much as a glimpse of Tobi's face.  Then we'll have 5 chapters of Tobi's backstory so we get his plan.  So no Tobi face until chapter 624.



Damn it I'm sure kishi's gonna pull off that one


----------

